# July testers (91) - hoping for some spring babies!! - 19 BFP's



## Annie77

Hi

After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!

Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!

1/7
AMP :bfp:
MIAW :shrug:
Redhead7211 :hugs:

2/7
JennyR27 :hugs:
Sleepinbeauty :hugs:

3/7
lauracl1988 :coffee:

4/7
First4J :shrug:
Lelex :bfp:
happy&healthy :hugs:
Jeni82 :hugs:
agreeksmom :hugs:
janetplanet :hugs:

5/7
maomum :shrug:
klaremumof3 :bfp:
lyanhalia :hugs:
Babykaykay :hugs:
Shellyt :hugs: 
Cupcakechic27 :bfp:

6/7
bubumaci :hugs:
yasmi :shrug:
jlilli :bfp:
my3twr :coffee:
Ukgirl23 :hugs:

7/7
rainymama :bfp:
mousiexpink :angel:
ladiiginger :bfp:
littlespy :hugs:
dannon :bfp:
jarenk :bfp:
ttc1st :bfp:

8/7
x-li-x :hugs:
mamato2boys :shrug:
flowermal :test:
storked :hugs:
v6pony :hugs:
amitsmom :hugs:

9/7
mommyof1girl :hugs:
boodaDome :shrug:
Newfiegolf :shrug:

10/7
sharnw :bfp:
~chipper~ :bfp:
skeet9924 :bfp:
koj518 :hugs:
raye :bfp:
mas1118 :hugs:

11/7
mexx :hugs:

12/7
twilightgeek :hugs:
sabster :hugs:
Youngmamttc :hugs:
Babiesonbrain :shrug:

13/7
echo :hugs:
annie77 :hugs:
luna_19 :hugs:
taurusmom05 :hugs:
hoping4 :shrug:

14/7
Sholi :hugs:
Kazorra :shrug:

15/7
xxemilyxx :hugs:
amyahsmommy :hugs:

16/7
28329 :hugs:
firefghtrwife :shrug:
babydustx3 :hugs:
Gina1987 :shrug:

17/7
babyhopes :hugs:
lorojovanos :coffee:

18/7
lia08 :shrug:
boxxey :bfp:
pauls_angel :coffee::shrug:

19/7
lovecats :hugs:
i love lucy :bfp:
michellew2525 :shrug:

20/7
sg0720 :shrug:
becyboo_x :hugs:
SBinRI :hugs:
Shobbs :bfp:
Mumstheword28 :hugs:

21/7
kiddo88 :coffee:

22/7
lizlovelust :hugs:
Norahbattie :coffee:
2have4kids :hugs::nope:

23/7
TheReesons :hugs:
onemorebabe

24/7
orchid667 :hugs:

26/7
saveme :coffee:

27/7
oosweetpea :bfp:
misslatino :hugs::nope:

28/7
Mummyconfused :bfp:

30/7
RebeccaLo 
Crystal5483
IrelandsOwn

DATES TO BE CONFIRMED : DOGGYLOVER, MAH0113


----------



## SBinRI

Hi there! I've just started a new cycle- and AF isn't due until July 17th. Hoping to catch that egg soon or I will just stop trying. We already have 3 (2 from a previous marriage and 1 with my new husband) and would like one more. I'd rather do it sooner than later though! I'm already tired- can't imagine waiting til I'm 35+!!


----------



## Miaw

Hi, can I join too? Af is due around june 1st-4th (My cycles are not exactly regular)

There is a pretty good chance we did it around OV time this month, and i'm really exited. Baby dust to all of us. :dust: :baby:


----------



## first4j

Thanks for making this!

Please put me down for july 4th. Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Ok. So I was still holding out hope that I would get my BFP in June because I'd only been spotting brown. Well today its red. So I'm officially calling today CD1. Putting my DH to work this month during O time :)
:dust:


----------



## lelex

Hi ladies,

please add me to the list. I will be testing on July 4th! Have been using OPKs for the first time this cycle and got my smiley face yesterday :happydance: So Im counting tomorrow as 1DPO... I so hope this will be our month! Sending lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I'm hoping to test in July, Today is my last day of soy so I'm hoping to ovulate in the next 2 weeks. (if it works for me.) We are doing the NTNP this month, just going way more relaxed, BD every 3 days and see where it gets us:)


----------



## Miaw

Hi :D How are all of you wonderful ladies doing today? Any of you have symptoms?

I'm doing quite great actually, I should be 6-9 DPO, no symptoms so far. I am tired a lot, but that's because it is SO warm and humid outside, I wear wet clothes to keep me cool. (yes it's that bad)
But anayways, I'm not losing hope, it's still early. Really really hope we all get our BFP this month! :D


----------



## JENNYR27

not sure when i o'd.. FF keeps changin my day. so i think July 2nd is a good test day for me!:happydance:


----------



## RainyMama

Hi ladies- I am also unsure about ovulation but had ewcm 2 days ago. Will you please add me to 7/7? Thank you so much!


----------



## sharnw

*Hopping over from June*:hi:


----------



## bubumaci

Morning Ladies :wave:
Well, since my egg retrieval was on Wednesday and transfer will be on Monday, they will be doing the first blood test on July 1st and a second on July 4th. Even if those results are *tentative* positives, I would be POAS on Friday 6th :) (Just so I can see something myself) :)

So far, the ICSI is going well - I really hope to get my long-dreamt-of :bfp:


----------



## boxxey

Ill be testing july 17


----------



## x-li-x

Hi everyone, We are ttc no 3, Af is due around the 8th July. I dont chart or anything, though we have checked ovulation dates etc but have been our normal selfs and :sex: when we feel up to it, Can be everyday every other or every couple etc, But we have planned to :sex: around ovulation dates, which are apprent now and next few. So if no Sign of Af around due time then I will be testing :) Can I be added x


----------



## SBinRI

Jeez. This is cd2. If I didn't know I was having af right now- I'd be sure I was pg just based on this bloating and nausea!!!


----------



## happy&healthy

Please add me. I will be testing July 4th!


----------



## lovecats

Hi!Could you please put me down for 19th july...It turns out it's my sons B'day so maybe that's a sign...could be my lucky month (I say that every month but i'm trying to be positive)I wish you all the best of luck for this month!


----------



## Lia08

Hi 
I've never posted on here before, but I'm hoping it may bring me luck! Please put me down for the 18 July x


----------



## lovecats

Welcome Lia08...It turns out that our testing dates are very close together,maybe we could see this cycle out together??


----------



## BabyHopes.

boxxey said:


> Ill be testing july 17

I'm also testing July17th! Cycle buddies?


----------



## sharnw

AHHH stupid flu :( both dh and I have it :sad2: wont be forcing :sex: blllaaahhhhhh


----------



## luna_19

hello, af is due July 8 but I will be on a mini vacation until the 13th and I'm not taking any tests with me so that will be my testing day.

hoping cycle number 7 is my lucky one!


----------



## Jeni82

I will be testing July 4th! Just had IUI today.
Best of Luck ladies :dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Hello ladies!! Coming on over to join you! My testing date is 7/13 :)
Hope everyone is doing great... I am SO ready to see tons of BFPs!!


----------



## 28329

Hi, can I be put down for the 16th please? I found out my DF has a low sperm count and a natural bfp is unlikely as is a sticky bean. Ivf is our next step but a natural bfp isn't impossible. So we're going to keep trying.


----------



## taurusmom05

thats the spirit, 28329!! We are gonna get our sticky beans!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Damn right we will. We deserve them.


----------



## yasmi

Hi girls, good luck and baby dust to all of u for this cycle! Im testing on the 6th of july, hopefully BFP... My TWW just started aaahhhh i need patience man


----------



## doggylover

hi all! i won't be testing until the very end of july, so still have a long few weeks ahead! and that is all dependent on my cycle being on of the more regular cycles for me!


----------



## lizlovelust

put me down for july 22nd!:thumbup:


----------



## SBinRI

Cd 3 today.. Wishing af would go so we could get to the good stuff!! Been having dreams about another little girl.. Even know her name is Eden :). Now just to find that egg and get her born! Lol. Guess I'm feeling positive for this month!


----------



## RainyMama

That's the spirit SB! Let's make this a thread filled with positive vibes and before we know it we'll have our positive hpts!

Hi Katy and Molly! Katy- I have a dream for you where you are starting to save up for ivf and one day you wake up realizing you're late for AF, and none of us here will be surprised to find you are expecting your forever bean! :)

Molly- you will finally start temping and then not need it cuz you will be pregnant too! 

I can feel that this will be a super lucky thread :)


----------



## SBinRI

Cd 4.. Looks like af is making her departure.. Woohoo! And just in time because the heat wave is over too! Good luck to all my ladies!
:dust:


----------



## taurusmom05

Liz!! :) My friend!! I hope you are right... Same goes for you!

SB love your positive energy!! waahooo!! time to get to business since af is leaving the building. good luck this cycle!

having a great morning! cd13...have 3-4 more days until O... must, get, busy!!


----------



## boxxey

BabyHopes. said:


> boxxey said:
> 
> 
> Ill be testing july 17
> 
> I'm also testing July17th! Cycle buddies?Click to expand...

I hope we catch our eggies


----------



## lizlovelust

Can't wait to O this cycle!


----------



## sg0720

helo ladies can i join...

i will be testing around july 20th *my birthday* hope ill be able to see a nice present if AF doesnt show up


----------



## doggylover

Just realised I may/should/hope to be ovulating around July 22nd, which will be our first wedding anniversary...fingers crossed for some luck on that date!!


----------



## fingersxxd

Good luck ladies! I know this is Annie's thread now but remember MMRSMM's PMA rule! Worked for me :dust: to all.


----------



## sharnw

O is anyday now! :yipee: 

I think DH and I wasted all the goods yesterday :sex: 2 times yesterday afternoon and last night :haha: got a bit carried away.... :oops:

We will bd tomorrow morning... as DH goes back to the mines tomorrow after midday :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I just got stitches Friday morning... i think im done drinking for a long time.


----------



## Mamato2boys

Testing on July 8th


----------



## agreeksmom

me too july 4th my af is due hopefully she doesnt show and has to flee for 9 months lol


----------



## x-li-x

Im not sure on my ovulation dates, I think Its all only just starting now, guess hubby is lucky, extra couple days of :sex: just incase x


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girlies!
So I took the isoflavones this cycle, day 3-7. Normally, without them, my temp is 36.5 but it was a bit higher, until today where it went back down to 36.5. I think I'm on CD11, maybe 12. I'm not sure if this is my pre ovulation drop, or my temps just regulating after the soy...any ideas? It seems a bit early to ovulate after being done the soy for only 4 days, no?
Hopefully O is still a bit away, since we are going way more relaxed approach this month, more or less when the mood strikes, and this week it hasn't been striking too too much:)


----------



## mousiexpink

I'll be testing in July. I'm currently on provera and did my 2nd cycle of it from the 19th-23rd. I'm three days late and my ob wants me to wait two to three weeks AFTER my missed period which was Saturday. My temps dipped Sunday (I had some brown spotting) but then went back up this morning. I'm on cd33 and it sucks I have to wait that long but I'll do it. So hoping AF doesn't show up I'll test (if I can hold back) on the 30th, 7th, and 14th. Here's to BFPs!


----------



## SBinRI

mousiexpink said:


> I'll be testing in July. I'm currently on provera and did my 2nd cycle of it from the 19th-23rd. I'm three days late and my ob wants me to wait two to three weeks AFTER my missed period which was Saturday. My temps dipped Sunday (I had some brown spotting) but then went back up this morning. I'm on cd33 and it sucks I have to wait that long but I'll do it. So hoping AF doesn't show up I'll test (if I can hold back) on the 30th, 7th, and 14th. Here's to BFPs!


Why does your ob want you to wait? Wait to test or to be seen?


----------



## LadiiGinger

I'm testing on July 4th!! AF expected on July 5th though!


----------



## mousiexpink

SBinRI said:


> mousiexpink said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing in July. I'm currently on provera and did my 2nd cycle of it from the 19th-23rd. I'm three days late and my ob wants me to wait two to three weeks AFTER my missed period which was Saturday. My temps dipped Sunday (I had some brown spotting) but then went back up this morning. I'm on cd33 and it sucks I have to wait that long but I'll do it. So hoping AF doesn't show up I'll test (if I can hold back) on the 30th, 7th, and 14th. Here's to BFPs!
> 
> 
> Why does your ob want you to wait? Wait to test or to be seen?Click to expand...

Wait to test. She said that I need to wait approx three weeks after my Last dose of provera to see if I'm pregnant. But personally i dont think I would need to wait that long. My first cycle my period came the next day after my last pill :/


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm testing on July 19th if I can hold out that long. POAS addict here.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im thinking i will be out tomorrow so being abit ahead of myself but
can you add me to 20th July please


----------



## RebeccaLO

Could you please add me to July 30th please. Miles away! X


----------



## sharnw

:dust: Ladies!! 

:sex:*+*:spermy:*+*:test:*=*:bfp::cloud9::baby:


AFM- I got my 2 young siblings coming over tomorrow for the school holidays, (both under the age of 12) I got them for the the week since Im on days off from work... This should be interesting and keep my mind off the beginning of the tww :)


----------



## sharnw

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies!
> So I took the isoflavones this cycle, day 3-7. Normally, without them, my temp is 36.5 but it was a bit higher, until today where it went back down to 36.5. I think I'm on CD11, maybe 12. I'm not sure if this is my pre ovulation drop, or my temps just regulating after the soy...any ideas? It seems a bit early to ovulate after being done the soy for only 4 days, no?
> Hopefully O is still a bit away, since we are going way more relaxed approach this month, more or less when the mood strikes, and this week it hasn't been striking too too much:)

GL Loro!!I hope this month will be your bfp :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

CD 8 today for me!


----------



## Annie77

I'll be updating the first page tomorrow. Great to see people joining. I had a weird thing happen yesterday - brown tinged cm at cd10. Due to ov wed-fri but flying out to lanzarote on Thursday.


----------



## SBinRI

Hey ladies. Today is cd 5- and af ended last night. All day I've been feeling wet- and just checked- and I have slight ewcm!! Wth?! Not feeling any cramping- so I'm totally confused. I never had ewcm this early in a cycle. Not "due" to O for about another week or so.. Anyone ever have this?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi all! 

Could you add me for July 27th? Fx'd this cycle stays as predictable as they have been the past few months!

Dust to all :flow:


----------



## skeet9924

Hi ladies!! Not sure if I will get to test this month or not yet.. Depends on when I ov and if oh happens to be around at the time!! Good luck everyone!! I'll be stalking !!!


----------



## sharnw

Ahhhh +opks go away lol... I took my last opk just now. And still positive :growlmad: 

Im getting O pains, so I hope im 1dpo tomorrow......


----------



## BabyHopes.

SBinRI said:


> Hey ladies. Today is cd 5- and af ended last night. All day I've been feeling wet- and just checked- and I have slight ewcm!! Wth?! Not feeling any cramping- so I'm totally confused. I never had ewcm this early in a cycle. Not "due" to O for about another week or so.. Anyone ever have this?

It may be a slight TMI - but semen can look like thin EWCM as well... 
Hopefully it's just your body being EXTRA fertile this month!
GL!


----------



## SBinRI

BabyHopes. said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Today is cd 5- and af ended last night. All day I've been feeling wet- and just checked- and I have slight ewcm!! Wth?! Not feeling any cramping- so I'm totally confused. I never had ewcm this early in a cycle. Not "due" to O for about another week or so.. Anyone ever have this?
> 
> It may be a slight TMI - but semen can look like thin EWCM as well...
> Hopefully it's just your body being EXTRA fertile this month!
> GL!Click to expand...

A full 24hrs later? That may be a stupid wuestion... Idk. This morning I am spotting again. Assuming is af leftoversi


----------



## lizlovelust

yea i still get semen sometimes 2 days later coming out after BDing


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls!
I've had semen up to a day after as well, it's stretchy, but not near as much as EWCM, for me. 
This morning, I had a major temp increase, I don't see how it can be a fluke, I took the temps at the exact same time as every other day, and I do it vaginally. To me, It looks like I ovulated yesterday, only 4 days after I finished soy. I had no EWCM even though last month, my first month on EPO, I had a tonn! IF this is the case where I ovulated yesterday, not sure how I'm feeling as we only BD'd the day before. I guess I can only wait and see what tomorrow's temps do...


----------



## RainyMama

Loro- I had some strange fluctuations this cycle, but didn't end up ovulating till cd14. I temp vaginally and at the same time as well so there was no simple explanation for me, either. I can't wait to see what your temps do tomorrow!


----------



## lizlovelust

My temp nose dived today... Hmm think O is on its way?


----------



## Maomum

Hey ladies  my af is due on the 5th I think, have a range of cycle lengths from 27 to 31, never know when I O because I don't chart temps or use OPKs or even get symptoms... 

I do think my odds are super low this month because we BD'd for the last time before he had to go out of the country on evening of CD8...hoping his swimmers stayed alive for the 5 days they possibly could of to meet an O... [-o&lt;

trying not to obsess this month but thought i'd join a thread because when it comes to thinking EVERY TWINGE or EVERY FEELING are a symptom... I cant help myself!

So I'm on CD22 I believe, and no idea when O was...
What I've had so far which is abnormal for me:

-Over the past few days, a lot of cramps and pinches in my abdomen, especially on the left side to begin with. Feels like AF only milder, doesn't seem to be gas related though.
-Reflux! Combined with a sour taste in my mouth that hasn't gone away on and off the past 2/3 days.
-EWCM. Lots of it. I never EVER get it this late, even in one of my longer cycles. It feels like I've got AF or peed myself a little, and when I go to wipe it's globbed in with lotion CM. It's a horrible mix down there and my most unusual thing... never had this the other months I was *convinced I was pregnant* which is why I'm hoping I got super lucky this month (despite the unlikeliness of swimmers meeting my mysterious ovulation....)

So ladies, FX'd for me even though I'm nuts to even hope this month :dohh:


----------



## SBinRI

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls!
> I've had semen up to a day after as well, it's stretchy, but not near as much as EWCM, for me.
> This morning, I had a major temp increase, I don't see how it can be a fluke, I took the temps at the exact same time as every other day, and I do it vaginally. To me, It looks like I ovulated yesterday, only 4 days after I finished soy. I had no EWCM even though last month, my first month on EPO, I had a tonn! IF this is the case where I ovulated yesterday, not sure how I'm feeling as we only BD'd the day before. I guess I can only wait and see what tomorrow's temps do...

Bd the day before- great! Have swimmers waiting for the egg!!


----------



## SBinRI

Already having a slight backache- and just on cd6.. Wondering if I'll O early.


----------



## dannon

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> 
> 2/7
> JENNYR27
> 
> 4/7
> FIRST4J
> LELEX
> 
> 13/7
> ANNIE77
> 
> 17/7
> SBINRI

Hello Ladies...

Great to finally be able to join this thread.. Please put me down for July 8th test date.. I am on clomid- 50mg- first round.. I O'd over the weekend.. and we have BD on that day and also couple of days before that and a day after that.. so crossing my fingers..! I really hope it works this time...!


----------



## tigereye37

Hiya I am totally new to this so please excuse my newness, me and my husband have been ttc as past while, I have found out i have pcos a while ago so i have been using clomid and getting different scans and stuff, last thursday (21st) I had a scan with a midwife that showed up a few eggs ready to go, i was due to ovulate on sat (23rd) so we having been happily trying, but since sunday i have been getting cramps, and sore boobies, i work from home and have been having a nap a day which i never do. 

I know its really early but im totally up and down on what to think so i thought the best thing to do would be to find others that are maybe going through the same thing. If im doing this wrong please let me know.


----------



## Sholi

approaching Ovulation day, please add me to the 14th, even though each month i get AF earlier and earlier. gl to everyone and thanks Annie for carrying on the threads. Is MrsMM ok?


----------



## luna_19

tigereye37 said:


> Hiya I am totally new to this so please excuse my newness, me and my husband have been ttc as past while, I have found out i have pcos a while ago so i have been using clomid and getting different scans and stuff, last thursday (21st) I had a scan with a midwife that showed up a few eggs ready to go, i was due to ovulate on sat (23rd) so we having been happily trying, but since sunday i have been getting cramps, and sore boobies, i work from home and have been having a nap a day which i never do.
> 
> I know its really early but im totally up and down on what to think so i thought the best thing to do would be to find others that are maybe going through the same thing. If im doing this wrong please let me know.

Welcome :)

I find this site really helps me maintain my sanity, hope it does the same for you!


----------



## Annie77

Well it looks like I ovulated early this month on cd 11 - got bad ov pains around 4pm, lasted a few hours. So ewcm on Sunday, bd that night around midnight, orgasmed after him which I hear is a good thing and ov approx 1.5-2 days later. Am going to try and bd tonight too - just in case!
Will update page tomorrow as out all night tonight with brother from oz.


----------



## Miaw

Well I am 11-13 days past OV now, no period yet :) i'm waiting a little more before I test tho, I don't want to get my hopes up. But I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## Crystal5483

Can I join? I'll be testing July 31st :)


----------



## RebeccaLO

Hey crystal about the same time as me :)


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Annie :wave: .. enjoy the BD-ing and having your Brother from Australia over :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey, cn I join?

I'm testing on 15th if af hasn't arrived by then! 

Em xxx


----------



## Maomum

CD23 for me today ladies!

Yesterday I had more unusually large amounts of CM, with a tiny tiny (pihead sized) red dot in it. And today I've had more cramping, a little less CM and another tiny dot when I wipe, only today it's more light brown.

Trying not to get my hopes up that it's implantation but still feeling a little positive!


----------



## Maomum

:dohh: just caved and took a test, an IC and not even using FMU... I don't know why I do this to myself. If what I've been experiencing is implantation then I know full well nothing will show for a few days, what a waste! :bfn: of course, I' a POAS addict.


----------



## SBinRI

Maomum said:


> :dohh: just caved and took a test, an IC and not even using FMU... I don't know why I do this to myself. If what I've been experiencing is implantation then I know full well nothing will show for a few days, what a waste! :bfn: of course, I' a POAS addict.

Haha! I do the same thing! Although I hate the dreaded BFN- I kinda think that testing makes me less crazy. Just flat out waiting is NOT for me. I have no patience!!


----------



## SBinRI

Morning all! Cd 7 today- still feeling twinges in my lower back which means O is approaching- even if its days away (should be another week for O actually.. But bd last night anyways. Wondering if the "real" effort is being put too much at the time of month- and make my body is deceptive and ovulating earlier than I thought... Doesn't hurt to cover the bases! Dust to everyone!


----------



## Maomum

SBinRI said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> :dohh: just caved and took a test, an IC and not even using FMU... I don't know why I do this to myself. If what I've been experiencing is implantation then I know full well nothing will show for a few days, what a waste! :bfn: of course, I' a POAS addict.
> 
> Haha! I do the same thing! Although I hate the dreaded BFN- I kinda think that testing makes me less crazy. Just flat out waiting is NOT for me. I have no patience!!Click to expand...

im impatient too!
i just want to know NOW, instead of spending the time waiting for af and getting my hopes further and further up. I wish we could find out straight away.


----------



## SBinRI

My af due date needs to be updated to the 20th! Also- I need a testing buddy! Any takers ?! :)


----------



## Crystal5483

RebeccaLO said:


> Hey crystal about the same time as me :)

Hey you! Here we go again lol 

I think I miscalculated probably should be July 30th but knowing me I'll be testing at 8dpo lol ugh my addiction lol


----------



## SBinRI

@Maomom- I do too!! I wish I had a Care Bear style tummy that lit up! Hahaha

Ditto Crystal! I've never gotten an early BFP- but I always hope!!


----------



## Crystal5483

SBinRI said:


> @Maomom- I do too!! I wish I had a Care Bear style tummy that lit up! Hahaha
> 
> Ditto Crystal! I've never gotten an early BFP- but I always hope!!

My last pregnancy which ended with a D&E... I got my first barely-there positive at 9dpo... I was ecstatic that I got it that early... hoping for a similar result this time around, too!


----------



## Maomum

just cried over something on the telly, hope this is a symptom and I'm not just an over sensitive fool haha


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls:)
My temp is the same as yesterdays...Even if it goes up by.01 tomorrow, I still don't think FF will give me CH. Either way, I'm starting to get some pretty serious cramps going on so far this morning. MY hubby will be home tonight after being gone for 3 days so we'll BD for sure, just in case. My body is playing tricks on me


----------



## Maomum

mother just walked into the house, first thing i noticed was an overwhelming smell of meatballs. i asked her and she said she'd cooked steak at work today... 3 hours ago. i can never normally smell anything on her when i catch her after she's worked...


----------



## JENNYR27

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> 
> 2/7
> JENNYR27
> 
> 4/7
> FIRST4J
> LELEX
> 
> 13/7
> ANNIE77
> 
> 17/7
> SBINRI


take me off the list. Im out for the month :cry:


----------



## doggylover

:hugs: jenny, sorry to hear that. Fingers x-ed for next month


----------



## sg0720

so sorry jenny fx for you next cycle :dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Can you ladies please look at my chart.. Do you think I o'd?


----------



## RebeccaLO

skeet9924 said:


> Can you ladies please look at my chart.. Do you think I o'd?

Based on your chart you *may* have ovulated on cd20. Unfortunately it's not easy to say as you're only 2 days past that and you need a clear jump in temp. If you don't get that continuous increase in temp, I'd say not yet. Have you tried using opk? I find they help with pinpointing o too. 
Good luck :)


----------



## RebeccaLO

Afm, trying soy isoflavones this cycle. Has anyone had previous success with these?


----------



## ooSweetPea

RebeccaLO said:


> Afm, trying soy isoflavones this cycle. Has anyone had previous success with these?

My second cycle using soy I got my BFP when TTC # 1 - let me know if you have any questions :D


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Rebecca.. I don't use them because it was getting too expensive.. My cycles range from 30 days to 70.. Depending on when I ov.. I'm planning on starting soy next cycle as well... Sweetpea- what do you recommend for dosage and what days?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Soy works somewhat like Clomid - however the dose of soy is doubled compared to Clomid. Usually women start on 50 mg Clomid to see if they respond, and if not the dose is upped by 50mg to 100mg - still no response then it goes to 150 mg, which I think is the max? (Not sure on that as I never took Clomid!) So, if you were using soy, it would be a good idea to start at the lowest dose (100mg soy) and up from there if you don't get a good response. 

I was ov'ing either around CD 30 or not at all before I took soy. My first cycle I took soy I took 130 mg (I could only find 65 mg tablets :dohh:) on days 5-9 and it didn't really do anything for me - ov was CD 28 I think? Next cycle I gave my body a rest and then the next after that I upped the dose to 3 tablets, or 195 mg - on days 4-8 It brought ov forward about 5 more days, and that was the cycle that I got bfp.

I would start at the lowest dose and go from there... which days you choose to take is up to you... 3-7 they say produces more follicles but not as good of quality, 5-9 less follicles but better quality, and 4-8 falls in the middle :D

There's a few big threads around with tons of experiences on too! :flow:


----------



## ~chipper~

Hiya Ladies - haven't been on BNB for a bit, I have been so busy. Which is a good thing to keep my mind off TTC. I'm really looking forward to seeing the BFP starting rolling in!

Annie - can you please put me down for July 10th? Thanks!!


----------



## TheReesons

Put me down for the 23rd of July - AF just started. 

Sending loads of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Sholi

brown discharge inbetween periods. anybody have that before?


----------



## Maomum

Sholi said:


> brown discharge inbetween periods. anybody have that before?

how many dpo are you? could be IB if you're at that stage! :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

Hi ladies!
I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.

But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:


----------



## Maomum

LittleSpy said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:

We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.


----------



## LittleSpy

Maomum said:


> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.

Looks like I have a shorter cycle -usually 26 days. I O'd CD14.

I'm feeling extra crazy. The waiting is really getting to me. It's only our first cycle trying for #2. I'm trying to throw myself into planning my daughter's 1st birthday. Not really working because all I keep thinking about is how I want to announce my pregnancy to our families on her birthday by giving her "Big sister" jammies as a present. :dohh: I even already bought the pajamas. :dohh: Luckily they're size 2T so we've got quite a bit of time to get our :bfp: before the pajamas end up being a total waste of money. :haha:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.
> 
> Looks like I have a shorter cycle -usually 26 days. I O'd CD14.
> 
> I'm feeling extra crazy. The waiting is really getting to me. It's only our first cycle trying for #2. I'm trying to throw myself into planning my daughter's 1st birthday. Not really working because all I keep thinking about is how I want to announce my pregnancy to our families on her birthday by giving her "Big sister" jammies as a present. :dohh: I even already bought the pajamas. :dohh: Luckily they're size 2T so we've got quite a bit of time to get our :bfp: before the pajamas end up being a total waste of money. :haha:Click to expand...

That's adorable! I hope you get to give your little lady those pi's soon, that would be so cute!!!


----------



## skeet9924

Sholi said:


> brown discharge inbetween periods. anybody have that before?

Depending on if you Ovd or not. I had it once for an unovulatory cycle, once at ov and once when I was preg. Hope it's the last one!! :dust:


----------



## sharnw

2 DPO...............

Hi all :dust: 

xx


----------



## ~chipper~

sharnw said:


> 2 DPO...............
> 
> Hi all :dust:
> 
> xx

same here :coffee:

Hope the wait goes quickly for us!


----------



## sharnw

GL ~chipper~! :D


----------



## Mamato2boys

For those of you who took soy....how does it work? And where do you buy it? My friend has been TTC for over a year and has done two rounds of Clomid and has decided to give up.


----------



## raye

1 dpo....tried last month hoping and dreaming i was preggy. Had lots of symptoms but turns out i have a fibroid which caused 5 days of spotting. I hope this is it. I really want a baby.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi All!

I'll be testing around July 4th...probably. lol

FF can't really decide when I O'd. I'm either 8dpo or 10dpo today.

I started getting watery/creamy cm today rather than the copious creamy cm I was having after O until now. My boobs were killing me before, but now almost nothing. I have gas (lovely lol), some lightheadedness and I'm starving. And I'm MOOOOODY. One minute I'm all rainbows and butterflies and the next I'm all angry and sarcastic. My poor family. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Allrighty...I REALLY AM PMSing. I cannot figure out how to subscribe to this thread, even though I've done it many times.


----------



## sharnw

raye said:


> 1 dpo....tried last month hoping and dreaming i was preggy. Had lots of symptoms but turns out i have a fibroid which caused 5 days of spotting. I hope this is it. I really want a baby.

Omg :hugs:

Are fibroids serious?? Because my young sister has fibroids.. She thought she was pregnant, had all the symptoms for pregnancy, 3 weeks after her ,missed af, she found out it was a fibroid.. :( She's 22 years of age


----------



## Sholi

skeet9924 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> brown discharge inbetween periods. anybody have that before?
> 
> Depending on if you Ovd or not. I had it once for an unovulatory cycle, once at ov and once when I was preg. Hope it's the last one!! :dust:Click to expand...

i am more or less ovulating so I'm guessing it must be ovulation. Today the doctor sent me for a smear and since I happen to be mid cycle, I'm having it this afternoon. I wish it was ib, but i had my period on the 16th and did a digi this morning just in case, but BFN. 

I started my af on the 16th, finished on the 18th/19th, had brown discharge on the 22nd and then again yesterday. very strange for me


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

just checking in 5dpo today and feeling normal nothing really going on over here


----------



## Crystal5483

I am anxiously awaiting to finish this cycle so I can get onto ovulating. 

By my normal ovulation day (CD20-24)... I would be ovulating right before or during the weekend I'm away from DH in California visiting a sick relative. So all I can say is that I hope I can get in enough BDing before the trip! 

None of my extended family knows that I am trying and I'm staying with relatives while I'm out there, so I'm hoping I can keep doing the ovulation tests and temping without them realizing! haha


----------



## Maomum

im so frustrated
last night i was mental hormones with my guy... one minute I was crying watching a programme on TV about babies, then im yelling at him for being annoying when he was being cute.

Ended up sleeping for 13 hours, but woke up in the middle of the night soaked through with sweat (NOT NORMAL even on humid nights!)

Took a IC with FMU this morning, for ages I had myself convinced I could see something, but only if I looked really close, and it didn't have colour so I'm sure it was an evap.

Scared to re-test, but hate just waiting for AF... don't want to buy a better test then get a :bfn: and feel dumb for that split second I saw the evap and got excited... but holding onto hope that I've just tested too early.

*Hits my head on my desk!*


----------



## Crystal5483

Maomum said:


> im so frustrated
> last night i was mental hormones with my guy... one minute I was crying watching a programme on TV about babies, then im yelling at him for being annoying when he was being cute.
> 
> Ended up sleeping for 13 hours, but woke up in the middle of the night soaked through with sweat (NOT NORMAL even on humid nights!)
> 
> Took a IC with FMU this morning, for ages I had myself convinced I could see something, but only if I looked really close, and it didn't have colour so I'm sure it was an evap.
> 
> Scared to re-test, but hate just waiting for AF... don't want to buy a better test then get a :bfn: and feel dumb for that split second I saw the evap and got excited... but holding onto hope that I've just tested too early.
> 
> *Hits my head on my desk!*


Do you know when you ovulated? That could give you a better idea of if it is too early to test. 

Also - I had extreme night sweats on Clomid - you're not on any meds are you? 

Hoping for the best for you! Sounds promising though! And as an extreme POAS addict, a line is a line no matter if we can only see it. All the times I swore that I saw something, I did... and I was pregnant (later to end shortly after... but I WAS pregnant!)


----------



## Maomum

Crystal5483 said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> im so frustrated
> last night i was mental hormones with my guy... one minute I was crying watching a programme on TV about babies, then im yelling at him for being annoying when he was being cute.
> 
> Ended up sleeping for 13 hours, but woke up in the middle of the night soaked through with sweat (NOT NORMAL even on humid nights!)
> 
> Took a IC with FMU this morning, for ages I had myself convinced I could see something, but only if I looked really close, and it didn't have colour so I'm sure it was an evap.
> 
> Scared to re-test, but hate just waiting for AF... don't want to buy a better test then get a :bfn: and feel dumb for that split second I saw the evap and got excited... but holding onto hope that I've just tested too early.
> 
> *Hits my head on my desk!*
> 
> 
> Do you know when you ovulated? That could give you a better idea of if it is too early to test.
> 
> Also - I had extreme night sweats on Clomid - you're not on any meds are you?
> 
> Hoping for the best for you! Sounds promising though! And as an extreme POAS addict, a line is a line no matter if we can only see it. All the times I swore that I saw something, I did... and I was pregnant (later to end shortly after... but I WAS pregnant!)Click to expand...

I didn't track my O this month because me and BF only got to BD on CD7+8, as he had to go out of the country. 

I counted myself out for a long time until I started getting cramping and spotting (literally 2 light brown pin head spots on the tissue) which were not normal for me, and EWCM very late (I did have some earlier in the cycle as well so I don;t think it was late O) in my cycle which is still on-going.

Also had a lot of mood swings, and been smelling food on my family members that they've handled hours before.

It's mental to have my hopes up. But I was certain there was the faintest something, almost invisible unless you knew where to look and focused hard.

As for the night sweats, I'm not on any meds!


----------



## Maomum

Also adding that since I've not been sure when I O'd

I BD'd for the last time on CD8

So I add 5 days for the swimmers to live as long as possible
Then add 12 days for the longest time it might take for implantation
Then 2/3 days for how long it'd take the hormone to get into my system

CD8+5+12+2= CD27 as kind when I should wait to test and expect an accurate result.

I know, I'm mental :dohh: and justify things in such an odd way. I should just wait out AF and stop fussing like a normal person!!!!! :D


----------



## SBinRI

Cd 8 for me. Already feeling slight O cramps- even though I guesstimate O shouldn't be happening foranother week. Anxious thinking maybe we should bd-fest sooner than later. What if I O earlier than I thought- miss the egg- and have to wait agaian til next cycle?! AAaaaAhh! Oh well- its not like bd'ing is a chore I dislike!!


----------



## doggylover

SBinRI do you track bbt or use OPK to help you figure out if O will happen sooner?


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.Click to expand...

I am also due on 6th.. so will be testing on 7th...!


----------



## LittleSpy

I just remembered my first pregnancy symptom with my daughter that wasn't identical to my normal pre-AF symptoms... NIGHTMARES. Vivid, terrifying nightmares. I really didn't have much in the way of other symptoms (other than ones identical to AF symptoms) until about 5 weeks when nausea and fatigue settled in.

With dd, the nightmares started the night of Halloween 2010 (I got my BFP 11/3). In hindsight, I'm nearly positive that's when implantation occurred. I thought I had just watched too many horror movies that day. But the nightmares continued throughout my pregnancy. Every night I had nightmares. They stopped a few weeks after I delivered.

So, forget about obsessing over all of the stupid usual symptoms that could mean anything -- mild cramping, bloating, sore boobs, etc. The symptom I'm going to hope for is nightmares! :haha:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Whoa, my temperature took a nose dive today. Very weird for me. I'm pretty sure it'll be a BFN. I may test tomorrow.

Sorry all, I don't mean to hijack this thread.


----------



## IrelandsOwn

Hi Annie 77, can you add me to the list? I will be testing around July 30th (or a few days before it if I'm being realistic). Thanks! Let's being on those :bfp:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, 
I got my Soy at Shoppers here in Canada, but I have also seen them at Vitamin world in the US. 
I'm so so so confused now. My temp went back down to 36.5 again after a 2 day increase. But my CM is creamy, so not good for spermies. I thought for sure I had already ovulated. Last cycle on Clomid, despite night sweats, hot flashes etc, my temps were very constant. Now this month on Soy, they are very up and down...:(


----------



## raye

sharnw said:


> raye said:
> 
> 
> 1 dpo....tried last month hoping and dreaming i was preggy. Had lots of symptoms but turns out i have a fibroid which caused 5 days of spotting. I hope this is it. I really want a baby.
> 
> Omg :hugs:
> 
> Are fibroids serious?? Because my young sister has fibroids.. She thought she was pregnant, had all the symptoms for pregnancy, 3 weeks after her ,missed af, she found out it was a fibroid.. :( She's 22 years of ageClick to expand...

Uterine fibroids grow because of the uterus, and it's a tumor that can grow into something big. It's going to continue in size over the years very slowly, but it shouldn't stop her from having kids. They cause very bad issues with AF than getting preggy. My doctor just told me to get it checked every 6 months so they can let me know if it's time to be removed. 

The only issue with pregnancy is if it grows large, the baby will be born early due to the not having enough space to stay in. My mom had it, but she had all four of us by 28 and I'm 25 starting on my first! She had the surgery to get her uterus removed when she was 37-38. I'm trying to get to work so I won't have to worry about losing all the stuff that makes babies!


----------



## LittleSpy

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning,
> I got my Soy at Shoppers here in Canada, but I have also seen them at Vitamin world in the US.
> I'm so so so confused now. My temp went back down to 36.5 again after a 2 day increase. But my CM is creamy, so not good for spermies. I thought for sure I had already ovulated. Last cycle on Clomid, despite night sweats, hot flashes etc, my temps were very constant. Now this month on Soy, they are very up and down...:(

Maybe you're gearing up to O today? With dd, I thought I had already O'd. Cm was sticky/creamy for a couple of days. But suddenly I got like a flood of ewcm (tmi, sorry!) right when I got off work at 5pm. Went home and tested, positive OPK. Next morning, my temp shot way up. It all happened really suddenly.


----------



## JLilli

My hubby and I just got married June 8th, we knew we wanted to start TTC right away. I'm on CD22 right now and my cycles are normally 28-29 days. Best guess is that I'm 9DPO today. Planning to test early on July 2nd since it's my Hubby's birthday & we think that would be a pretty amazing gift! AF isn't due until July 6th tho, so hoping for an early BFP & no AF!


----------



## Maomum

Good luck JLilli!

I still don;t know what to do with myself any more :(


----------



## skeet9924

: I actually ovulated at a normal day!! Looks like I will have a reg cycle this time and a bonus is that oh and I managed to bd the day before and 2 days before ov!! I know I still only have a small chance of getting preg but I'm just happy to have a normal cycle that the timing was good finally after a few months of not even having a chance! 

Can you add me to the 10th for testing please!!


----------



## raye

2 DPO!! :D No syptoms yet!!


----------



## Miaw

Well still no period :) I am officially late :D

I have no other symptoms tho, but I'm also not feeling like my period is coming, so maybe I just ovulated later than I thought... (I hope not, because it would mean no chance at a baby this month, since me and my bf were only together for 3 days)

now I'm just being impatient, do you ladies think I should go buy a first response and test tomorrow morning? Or should I wait more? If I ovulated when I think I should be 13-15 DPO now.

So anyways enough about me? How are you all doing xxo


----------



## dannon

Miaw said:


> Well still no period :) I am officially late :D
> 
> I have no other symptoms tho, but I'm also not feeling like my period is coming, so maybe I just ovulated later than I thought... (I hope not, because it would mean no chance at a baby this month, since me and my bf were only together for 3 days)
> 
> now I'm just being impatient, do you ladies think I should go buy a first response and test tomorrow morning? Or should I wait more? If I ovulated when I think I should be 13-15 DPO now.
> 
> So anyways enough about me? How are you all doing xxo

I think 15 DPO is a good time to test.. That's when I am planning to test..! 'm still on DPO 5..!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Maomum

aw FX'd ladies
I only have one more IC left and I'm going to want to use it tomorrow, even though I know I should save it :(


----------



## doggylover

Hey ladies I have seen a few people mention soy- can someone explain to me why it is taken when ttc? Is it something I should think about getting??


----------



## SBinRI

Good luck ladies! Keeping everything crossed that we can start getting BFPs on this thread! I'm not even in my 2ww yet.. But I'm hopeful!


----------



## sharnw

*raye* 
Thank you for the infomation :)

I hope you get get your bfp this month!
Im 3dpo, we're in this tww ride together aswell :dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

doggylover said:


> Hey ladies I have seen a few people mention soy- can someone explain to me why it is taken when ttc? Is it something I should think about getting??

I don't know a crazy amount about it but I'll tell you what I do know. It is like nature's clomid. Generally, you take about double what you would if on Clomid, taken the same days. It CAN be harmful to fertility if taken incorrectly, dosage or length of time so defintetly see your DR or at the very least, do a lot of research:)


----------



## koj518

I'd like to join too! I'm at 4dpo and expecting to NOT see my AF on 7/10! Although I had really creamy cm today so I'm starting to doubt that this is my month :(


----------



## skeet9924

I'm 3dpo too!!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Can I jump in?? AF due 15th going to try and wait until then to test. FX and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## koj518

JanetPlanet said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'll be testing around July 4th...probably. lol
> 
> FF can't really decide when I O'd. I'm either 8dpo or 10dpo today.
> 
> I started getting watery/creamy cm today rather than the copious creamy cm I was having after O until now. My boobs were killing me before, but now almost nothing. I have gas (lovely lol), some lightheadedness and I'm starving. And I'm MOOOOODY. One minute I'm all rainbows and butterflies and the next I'm all angry and sarcastic. My poor family.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

I have the same exact symptoms!!!!! except I think I'm about 4days behind (I'm 4dpo). I got a lot of creamy cm today, and my boobs were killing me up to 2 days after O and now only now and then. and I'm also super gassy.. ha.

Let's hope we both get a BFP this month...!!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

koj518 said:


> I have the same exact symptoms!!!!! except I think I'm about 4days behind (I'm 4dpo). I got a lot of creamy cm today, and my boobs were killing me up to 2 days after O and now only now and then. and I'm also super gassy.. ha.
> 
> Let's hope we both get a BFP this month...!!!!

I have my fingers and everything else crossed for us!

I couldn't stay awake today. And I _almost_ had a panic attack, and then _almost_ started crying. lol It's funny, but not.

Datadaaaaaa PMSLady! And her trusty side-kick WackoGirl.

I poas this morning, with 3rd or 4th morning pee...after a giant cup of coffee. BFN as I figured. 

I'm not being negative, but I don't think it's going to happen this month. 

I'm just not sure I ovulated, and my in-laws were here during that time, and I was sick, and I was on crutches again (I'm having my knee replaced soon). So, I just feel like it couldn't have happened this month. Too much doodoo going on.

Should I test again tomorrow?


----------



## koj518

Sorry about the bfn.. but its definitely too early!! 



JanetPlanet said:


> Should I test again tomorrow?

I totally would, but I guess the right thing to say here is to wait 48 hrs. haha

Good luck!!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Thanks koj518.


----------



## Crystal5483

JanetPlanet said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> I have the same exact symptoms!!!!! except I think I'm about 4days behind (I'm 4dpo). I got a lot of creamy cm today, and my boobs were killing me up to 2 days after O and now only now and then. and I'm also super gassy.. ha.
> 
> Let's hope we both get a BFP this month...!!!!
> 
> I have my fingers and everything else crossed for us!
> 
> I couldn't stay awake today. And I _almost_ had a panic attack, and then _almost_ started crying. lol It's funny, but not.
> 
> Datadaaaaaa PMSLady! And her trusty side-kick WackoGirl.
> 
> I poas this morning, with 3rd or 4th morning pee...after a giant cup of coffee. BFN as I figured.
> 
> I'm not being negative, but I don't think it's going to happen this month.
> 
> I'm just not sure I ovulated, and my in-laws were here during that time, and I was sick, and I was on crutches again (I'm having my knee replaced soon). So, I just feel like it couldn't have happened this month. Too much doodoo going on.
> 
> Should I test again tomorrow?Click to expand...

I'm a self-proclaimed POAS addict. I tested at 9dpo with last short term pregnancy and got a faint faint faint barely there. Then 10dpo it was faint but there. 

I keep telling everyone that I get better results at night and so that may be something to try :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Crystal5483 said:


> I keep telling everyone that I get better results at night and so that may be something to try :)

Ahhhhhhh....great idea! I'm going to re-poas right now! Thanks Crystal!


----------



## RainyMama

Hey janet- your temp took a nice dip today, I am curious to see what it does tomorrow. Implantation dip perhaps? 9dpo is so early by the way, if you can hold out and wait a couple days you might be pleasantly surprised. Was it you who said you are not upset by BFNs? 
I have the opposite and enter a mild depression when viewing the dreaded single line.


----------



## Maomum

I broke and used my last IC this morning. :bfn: of course! Not sure what I expected to see. I'm not feeling this month is my month :( I know I can try again next month but it's so dis-heartening. 

At least now I cant POAS and will wait for my period like a normal woman!


----------



## doggylover

lorojovanos said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have seen a few people mention soy- can someone explain to me why it is taken when ttc? Is it something I should think about getting??
> 
> I don't know a crazy amount about it but I'll tell you what I do know. It is like nature's clomid. Generally, you take about double what you would if on Clomid, taken the same days. It CAN be harmful to fertility if taken incorrectly, dosage or length of time so defintetly see your DR or at the very least, do a lot of research:)Click to expand...

Thanks so much. I'm thinking if no bfp this cycle I will be off to the Dr, so will have a chat with them about it then.


----------



## LittleSpy

JanetPlanet said:


> Crystal5483 said:
> 
> 
> I keep telling everyone that I get better results at night and so that may be something to try :)
> 
> Ahhhhhhh....great idea! I'm going to re-poas right now! Thanks Crystal!Click to expand...

LOL at "great idea!" :haha::haha::haha:

So glad I'm not alone as the only serious POAS addict on this thread. :kiss:

It has taken ALL of my willpower to make it through the morning of 5dpo without POAS. :wacko: Tomorrow is the day I told myself I can start peeing away. Whew! 

Edit: And I'm the one who said early bfns don't bother me. :thumbup: They probably won't start getting to me until 12dpo or so. And by that time, I'll be expecting AF at any time so hopefully I won't have to wait around too long to know it is indeed a bfn... Or, actually hopefully I just get a bfp by then. :winkwink:


----------



## raye

sharnw said:


> *raye*
> Thank you for the infomation :)
> 
> I hope you get get your bfp this month!
> Im 3dpo, we're in this tww ride together aswell :dust:

We should test at the same time, well just about!!

Can I be added for the 10th of July! I made 3 dpo today!


----------



## JLilli

Hey ladies! For those of you who have had BFPs before did you ever notice any difference between PMS bloating and pregnancy bloating? Just curious, I'm really bloated and bloating is a normal PMS sign for me but I'm hopeful it could be a pregnancy symptom as well. I'm 10dpo today.


----------



## LittleSpy

JLilli said:


> Hey ladies! For those of you who have had BFPs before did you ever notice any difference between PMS bloating and pregnancy bloating? Just curious, I'm really bloated and bloating is a normal PMS sign for me but I'm hopeful it could be a pregnancy symptom as well. I'm 10dpo today.

Yes, bloating was a symptom for me. It felt the same to me, too. All of my early pregnancy symptoms were identical to my regular AF symptoms -- serious bloating, bad abdominal cramps, lower backache, irritability, slightly sore bbs (at that point.. they got REALLY sore a few weeks later, haha). The 2 "symptoms" I was able to pinpoint in hindsight as being different were 1) Very vivid dreams/nightmares 2)burping, or feeling like I needed to burp. The usual AF symptoms started 9dpo for me. The other 2 started 10dpo. The burpy thing could have been a coincidence, I guess, since I recall it only lasting a few days but the dream thing continued throughout pregnancy for me. Fx for you!


----------



## JLilli

LittleSpy said:


> JLilli said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! For those of you who have had BFPs before did you ever notice any difference between PMS bloating and pregnancy bloating? Just curious, I'm really bloated and bloating is a normal PMS sign for me but I'm hopeful it could be a pregnancy symptom as well. I'm 10dpo today.
> 
> Yes, bloating was a symptom for me. It felt the same to me, too. All of my early pregnancy symptoms were identical to my regular AF symptoms -- serious bloating, bad abdominal cramps, lower backache, irritability, slightly sore bbs (at that point.. they got REALLY sore a few weeks later, haha). The 2 "symptoms" I was able to pinpoint in hindsight as being different were 1) Very vivid dreams/nightmares 2)burping, or feeling like I needed to burp. The usual AF symptoms started 9dpo for me. The other 2 started 10dpo. The burpy thing could have been a coincidence, I guess, since I recall it only lasting a few days but the dream thing continued throughout pregnancy for me. Fx for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm trying not to be too anxious or over think things too much. It's only our first cycle TTC. In some ways I think I'm just crazy and making up symptoms in my head but the bloating isn't made up I can see & feel it. Praying it's a pregnancy symptom and not AF letting me know she's on her way. I've been pretty gassy (sorry if TMI), remember dreams more (I wouldn't call them vivid by any means), light abdominal cramping around 6dpo, super tired...I haven't been getting a ton of sleep (4-6hrs average) but normally 6hrs is plenty for me and lately it's not cutting it, and I feel extra moody. Again all fairly normal AF signs minus the fatigue but that has an explanation too. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Praying for a :bfp:!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, so I've been taking opk's for a while and as you can see, there have been a few close to +'s because of PCOS, but this mornings is def +...right? 
But if you look at my chart, things don't quite add up:shrug: 
Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temps, it was very consistant, now still doing it vaginally, but took soy, my temps are a bit more up and down...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5592.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, you just got the + OPK today, so you'll probably ovulate in the next 48 hours. I don't notice anything strange with your chart. :shrug: If you ovulate today, your temp won't go up until tomorrow or even Sunday. But then, since you just got the positive OPK today, you may not ovulate until tomorrow, so temp may not go up until Sunday/Monday.

With dd, I got a positive OPK at night and my temp was already up the next morning so I think I ovulated very shortly after the + OPK. This round, I got a positive OPK at night and my temp didn't go up the next morning but did got up the morning after that so I think I ovulated about 24 hours after the + OPK. So I think not only does that stuff vary from person to person, it also varies from cycle to cycle with the same person.


----------



## lorojovanos

I was just meaning that this mornings temp went up a bit, and if I was about to ovulate, it'd go down, no? I had serious cramps late yesterday afternoon and evening, kind of like tug of war feeling on my left side. I didn't opk after 330pm yesterday and not until almost 10 this morning, so who knows, maybe there was one in between there that would have had the test be darker than the control...Either way, we were intimate yesterday and the day before, tonight my hubby is working and I'm at soccer but we'll see what the morning brings.


----------



## RainyMama

Loro- I agree with Little. Positive opk today and you should ov soon. Your chart looks like you are a bit warm, and I have seen other women show a similar pattern pre ov after soy. In a few days I am guessing your chart will make more sense when you have a clear temp shift. In the meantime, get busy!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, on the whole 2 charts I've done while actually ttc haha:), I did get a temp dip on O day. But I've never taken soy, so I have no idea how that would affect it.
My understanding is that not everyone gets a temp dip on O day. :shrug: I guess if you've been charting a while, you'd know your pattern, though.


----------



## SBinRI

I read a post a week or so ago from a obgyn that said she thinks that temp dips in relation to O is a coincidence- not a definite fact. Its interesting to think about.


----------



## TheReesons

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, so I've been taking opk's for a while and as you can see, there have been a few close to +'s because of PCOS, but this mornings is def +...right?
> But if you look at my chart, things don't quite add up:shrug:
> Last cycle when I switched to vaginal temps, it was very consistant, now still doing it vaginally, but took soy, my temps are a bit more up and down...

It is positive! You should O 24-48 hours! Happy :sex:

FX


----------



## Maomum

we really need some :bfp: on this thread soon!!!


----------



## SBinRI

Maomum said:


> we really need some :bfp: on this thread soon!!!

Agreed. Ladies should be testing soon and start us off with lots of BFPs! I still have 3 weeks til af is due and I need something to look forward to/ keep my spirits up!

Got clean sheets on the bed.. Hopefully gonna mess them up a bit tonite 
:sex:


----------



## Redhead7211

Hello all,

My DH and I are new to the TTC world. I had my first ever unmedicated IUI on 6/21. I am hoping to test on 7/1 (a little early, but I cannot help myself). 

Wishing us all a helping of baby dust!


----------



## boxxey

Gl all


----------



## sg0720

Hello ladies 

I am 6dpo today not much going on af is due in 6 to 9 days fx she doesn't show up


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Put me on for the 2nd, please?

We are hoping for a BFN. We weren't trying.

If I am knocked up, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## SBinRI

sleepinbeauty said:


> Put me on for the 2nd, please?
> 
> We are hoping for a BFN. We weren't trying.
> 
> If I am knocked up, I'm 5 weeks tomorrow.

5 weeks?! Have you tested? Or are you waiting til the 2nd to test? If you are 5 weeks, then I'd imagine you could have a reliable result now


----------



## sharnw

raye said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> *raye*
> Thank you for the infomation :)
> 
> I hope you get get your bfp this month!
> Im 3dpo, we're in this tww ride together aswell :dust:
> 
> We should test at the same time, well just about!!
> 
> Can I be added for the 10th of July! I made 3 dpo today!Click to expand...

Yep I will be testing on the 10th as well :)


----------



## raye

Still no symptoms. I hope a little one is in there...sighs...I'll keep waiting:coffee:


----------



## boxxey

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> 
> 2/7
> JENNYR27
> 
> 4/7
> FIRST4J
> LELEX
> 
> 
> 13/7
> ANNIE77
> 
> 17/7
> SBINRI

Can u put me for the 18th


----------



## raye

4 DPO! no symptoms yet! Still hoping!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, relatively new to bnb. Been ttc for the past 6 months. AF is due 8th July. One more week to test but the wait is really unbearable. Trying to make myself busy with stuff so that it takes my mind away from the wait. Baby dust to all of you :)


----------



## raye

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, relatively new to bnb. Been ttc for the past 6 months. AF is due 8th July. One more week to test but the wait is really unbearable. Trying to make myself busy with stuff so that it takes my mind away from the wait. Baby dust to all of you :)

Welcome!! I test on the 10th!! The wait is unbearable...believe me :hugs: We'll all hope for babies in July!


----------



## luna_19

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, relatively new to bnb. Been ttc for the past 6 months. AF is due 8th July. One more week to test but the wait is really unbearable. Trying to make myself busy with stuff so that it takes my mind away from the wait. Baby dust to all of you :)

Hey I'm due on the 8th too :D (although whether or not I actually ovulated is kind of in question right now...)


----------



## Mexx

Hi everyone, 

I'm due on July 11th - Its my Grandma's birthday so would be great to find out then.... also would work well timing wise with work etc. 

We;ve been trying for 9 months now and it feels like is is taking a long time - many of my friends seem to be pregnant now - incluing those with unplanned pregnancy. I'm fed up of people asking when we are having children - I feel like screaming - I'm doing my best!! I would give anything to have a child with my husband but every month comes dissapointment :( 

I'm in the TWW now so have done all I can for this month. Going to try using soy next month if we dont get out BFP this time. I've heard good things about it so its worth a try :) 

Good luck ladies, 

Mexx


----------



## sg0720

good luck everyone

7dpo today. not much going on with me really

how about everyone else


----------



## twilightgeek

anyone having any symptoms? :) i think i am but trying to ignore them! haha hoping to god its not my body trying to trick me as its only cycle 1 of trying after coming off pill!

and put me down for testing on the 12th :) even though i'm due on the 6th!gonna be extra patient! and wait an extra few days :)


----------



## sharnw

10 days to go :wohoo: fly tww! :haha:


----------



## sg0720

I was having little cramps n things but not paying attention much cuz it could just be normal


----------



## koj518

I'm 7dpo today. Not many symptoms this month but I'm trying to take it as a good sign as I have TONS of symptoms every month!! haha. The only thing different this month is that I've had sore nipples since the day I O'ed and it's still sore (well at least my right one). I have no idea what that's supposed to be. I'm so tempted to test in 2-3days...


----------



## sg0720

hello ladies,

i have a feeling i am already out i am 8dpo and i just dont feel pregnant at all. just feel normal like every other month nothing really changed..AF is due anywhere from 3-7days


----------



## raye

sharnw said:


> 10 days to go :wohoo: fly tww! :haha:

YEEESSSS!!! I hope we get it this month *prays*


----------



## SBinRI

Is it bad I wish I was already in my TWW?! I'm on cd 11 so another few days til O. Woke up super congested. Not really any cm.. Just kinda watery. Gonna bd in case I O earlier than expected. Small twinges in uterus. That's about it for me!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Mexx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm due on July 11th - Its my Grandma's birthday so would be great to find out then.... also would work well timing wise with work etc.
> 
> We;ve been trying for 9 months now and it feels like is is taking a long time - many of my friends seem to be pregnant now - incluing those with unplanned pregnancy. I'm fed up of people asking when we are having children - I feel like screaming - I'm doing my best!! I would give anything to have a child with my husband but every month comes dissapointment :(
> 
> I'm in the TWW now so have done all I can for this month. Going to try using soy next month if we dont get out BFP this time. I've heard good things about it so its worth a try :)
> 
> Good luck ladies,
> 
> Mexx

Been trying 6 months which I know is slightly shorter but your post sums up my life right now too! 
I'm on soy this month but I'm literally just starting out so by the end I'll know if we're successful or not. I have everything crossed! 
:dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

Finally ended my first cycle since the D&E ... CD8 today - normally Oing between CD20-22 so can't wait to see if something happens this cycle! 

I am not getting my hopes too high though as I will be in CA for my "fertile" weekend.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks Raye and Luna19!! Baby dust to you too! Let's keep one another posted when we do test.. It's so hard having to wait.. Controlling the urge to test like every day lol


----------



## LittleSpy

7dpo today. Have a strange abdominal feeling. Like *very mild* constant labor contraction type pain. I don't know how else to describe it. That's the only thing I've ever felt that I can compare it to. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Mexx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm due on July 11th - Its my Grandma's birthday so would be great to find out then.... also would work well timing wise with work etc.
> 
> We;ve been trying for 9 months now and it feels like is is taking a long time - many of my friends seem to be pregnant now - incluing those with unplanned pregnancy. I'm fed up of people asking when we are having children - I feel like screaming - I'm doing my best!! I would give anything to have a child with my husband but every month comes dissapointment :(
> 
> I'm in the TWW now so have done all I can for this month. Going to try using soy next month if we dont get out BFP this time. I've heard good things about it so its worth a try :)
> 
> Good luck ladies,
> 
> Mexx

I know what you mean about people asking. I got married last year and I didn't mind people asking at first, but after my mc (which very few people know about) I find people asking when we are going to get pregnant very difficult. I want to turn round and say "Well, actually, we've been trying for 9 months and lost a baby in January." I think it's so rude as well, it's nobodies business!!

Good luck for this cycle. Hopefully soon when people ask you can say "well ACTUALLY...!"


----------



## SBinRI

Just found a really great & informative article: https://www.smartstork.com/page9.asp


----------



## mousiexpink

July first tester here

So pink. Smu..12 dpo I just couldn't help myself. DH could see it too...:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







58ec4c5e7cd1b28e08ca614d29f7560f.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 23









37792568e0704cfa1f428b5339d73125.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## SBinRI

mousiexpink said:


> July first tester here
> 
> So pink. Smu..12 dpo I just couldn't help myself. DH could see it too...:cloud9:

I see something.. But not too clear in the photo. Maybe too light for the camera? Good luck!!!


----------



## laurac1988

I think I see it... try again tomorrow?

I'm testing some time next week ladies. Temp drop today @ 8dpo . hoping it will go back up


----------



## LittleSpy

Mousie! I see it! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







7.1 mousie tweaked and inverted.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 17


----------



## boxxey

Im cd 13 and im spotting brownish red anyone have this b4


----------



## LittleSpy

boxxey -- I have before when my hormones were out of whack after I lost a lot of weight. But that's the only time. It was a couple of cycles right in a row and then I got pregnant with dd.
I've read some woman spot right around ovulation.


----------



## mousiexpink

After it dried it finally shows much better with color yayyyy
 



Attached Files:







ef5f2d2cd813f2c6575a2095700de227.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Maomum

odd pulling sensation in cervix

3 days till AF
anyone?


----------



## Lyanhalia

testing on the 6th!! Trying to stay positive...


----------



## sg0720

mousiexpink said:


> After it dried it finally shows much better with color yayyyy

i see it i hope this is your bfp:thumbup:


----------



## Sholi

boxxey said:


> Im cd 13 and im spotting brownish red anyone have this b4

i had brown discharge this month around ovulation


----------



## SBinRI

Who else is is due around the 20th?! My buddy from last month- who was more than a week late- got her BFP this morning!! I need a new buddy!

I am cd 12 today. Few more twinges this am- thinking O is right around the corner


----------



## Sholi

Mexx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm due on July 11th - Its my Grandma's birthday so would be great to find out then.... also would work well timing wise with work etc.
> 
> We;ve been trying for 9 months now and it feels like is is taking a long time - many of my friends seem to be pregnant now - incluing those with unplanned pregnancy. I'm fed up of people asking when we are having children - I feel like screaming - I'm doing my best!! I would give anything to have a child with my husband but every month comes dissapointment :(
> 
> I'm in the TWW now so have done all I can for this month. Going to try using soy next month if we dont get out BFP this time. I've heard good things about it so its worth a try :)
> 
> Good luck ladies,
> 
> Mexx

We've been trying for 10 months now and i'm sick of the questions. 'do you want kids?' ' are you trying?', 'what are you waiting for?' ' you need to get a move on guys!!! '

It's so rude and downright disrespectful. I too feel like screaming and telling them that if it was up to me i would and that they should mind their own bloody business. 

DH had a sperm analysis last month and everything was perfect so we'll just have to wait a bit more and start horrible tests on me. So stressed sometimes that it makes you wonder if I'll ever get pregnant anyway.

My friend had a baby two days ago, my other friend is pregnant with her second child and i just have to be happy for them and try not to feel like a failure.

anyway just try and relax like i do and ignore everyone else and hope for the best


----------



## boxxey

I usually O on cd 16.....ff just gave crosshairs for cd 11.........check out my chart


----------



## SBinRI

boxxey said:


> I usually O on cd 16.....ff just gave crosshairs for cd 11.........check out my chart

H no! Hope you didn't miss it!! BD just in case! I'm skeptical of many of the methods- opks etc. My ttc buddy was sure of her O date.. But now she's not so sure. 10 days late and JUST got her bfp today! I am due to O in about D days- but think it may happen sooner.. BDing like.a bunny JIC


----------



## boxxey

Lol im still gunna as if my o day is still cd16


----------



## dannon

dannon said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also due on 6th.. so will be testing on 7th...!Click to expand...

Hi Maomum and LittleSpy... Have you gals tested yet? Any specific symptoms? I am feeling nervous as the testing date approaches..! :nope: How are you both feeling? Since we all are due at the same time, I thought talking to you would make me feel better.. :)


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?

that may be the uterus expanding.. a good sign.. :) I am due around the same time as you.. am not feeling pulling sensation however i have mild back pain and once in a while i get nauseous.. when are you testing? I won't be testing until 7th...

Lot of babydust to you..

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## JLilli

mousiexpink said:


> July first tester here
> 
> So pink. Smu..12 dpo I just couldn't help myself. DH could see it too...:cloud9:

Hope this is your :bfp: Good Luck!!


----------



## echo

Sholi said:


> Mexx said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm due on July 11th - Its my Grandma's birthday so would be great to find out then.... also would work well timing wise with work etc.
> 
> We;ve been trying for 9 months now and it feels like is is taking a long time - many of my friends seem to be pregnant now - incluing those with unplanned pregnancy. I'm fed up of people asking when we are having children - I feel like screaming - I'm doing my best!! I would give anything to have a child with my husband but every month comes dissapointment :(
> 
> I'm in the TWW now so have done all I can for this month. Going to try using soy next month if we dont get out BFP this time. I've heard good things about it so its worth a try :)
> 
> Good luck ladies,
> 
> Mexx
> 
> We've been trying for 10 months now and i'm sick of the questions. 'do you want kids?' ' are you trying?', 'what are you waiting for?' ' you need to get a move on guys!!! '
> 
> It's so rude and downright disrespectful. I too feel like screaming and telling them that if it was up to me i would and that they should mind their own bloody business.
> 
> DH had a sperm analysis last month and everything was perfect so we'll just have to wait a bit more and start horrible tests on me. So stressed sometimes that it makes you wonder if I'll ever get pregnant anyway.
> 
> My friend had a baby two days ago, my other friend is pregnant with her second child and i just have to be happy for them and try not to feel like a failure.
> 
> anyway just try and relax like i do and ignore everyone else and hope for the bestClick to expand...

:hugs: I'm in that boat. Sometimes people just don't think. And unfortunately, most of those people had no trouble whatsoever in conceiving. Just think of how much you are going to cherish your pregnancy when it happens. GL!


----------



## raye

6 DPO today. I had twinges last night before I went to sleep. They lasted about 30 seconds but was def there. I haven't checked anything because like last month...my hopes were waaayyy too high and my symptoms meant something really serious. I have two cheapies and I'm testing on the day of my cycle. If it's false, I'm just going to wait on AF for one day then drastically start testing again like a maniac!


----------



## amitsmom

I would be testing on July 8th if no AF. My CD 1 was June 8 and had a positive OPK on June 23rd. BD on 22, 23 and 24. I have no symptoms. Very lessy - almost no CM, No breast tenderness. I do have some movements in my lower abdoment - may be I am imagining. Hopefully this is the month, TTC for the second.


----------



## lorojovanos

Boxxey, I see the last 3 temps are open circles, like they aren't taken at the normal time. That can really mess up your chart, and you may not have ovulated at all, yet...
AFM, I believe I'm 2 dpo, "should" get crosshairs tomorrow to confirm. I'll put my testing date to July 17th please. That's the day our one and only, turns 4:)


----------



## boxxey

lorojovanos said:


> Boxxey, I see the last 3 temps are open circles, like they aren't taken at the normal time. That can really mess up your chart, and you may not have ovulated at all, yet...
> AFM, I believe I'm 2 dpo, "should" get crosshairs tomorrow to confirm. I'll put my testing date to July 17th please. That's the day our one and only, turns 4:)

I had brown and red spotting yesterday


----------



## mousiexpink

Open circles occur when you list sleep deprivation as a symptom. Just found this out recently.


----------



## LittleSpy

dannon said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also due on 6th.. so will be testing on 7th...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Maomum and LittleSpy... Have you gals tested yet? Any specific symptoms? I am feeling nervous as the testing date approaches..! :nope: How are you both feeling? Since we all are due at the same time, I thought talking to you would make me feel better.. :)Click to expand...

Get ready for a boatload of crazy here...

I started testing Saturday. :haha::dohh: I tested Saturday AM and got a stark white bfn, as expected. Sunday AM, same, as expected. Sunday PM (oh yeah, it's that bad :wacko:), my eyes started playing tricks on me. I could swear I see a shadow of something. This morning's test was the same, I really think I see something. My phone takes crappy pictures and I'm not sure it's worthy of me digging out my good dslr yet. :haha: I'm trying to convince myself that I'm using crappy ICs, so the possibility of seeing something that isn't really there is pretty high.

Yesterday morning I started having a strange abdominal feeling. Similar to the feeling of contractions but constant and VERY mild. Then, my boobs started getting sore. Last night I was very nauseous but I totally know that's because I ate like crap yesterday. Pregnancy-related nausea didn't start with my daughter until my 5th week. Boobs are quite sore today, but the abdominal feeling is just coming and going now. :shrug: I do normally get slightly sore boobs around AF but they feel a LOT more sore than usual. Maybe because I keep touching them to see how sore they are. :haha: :dohh:

The realist in me knows it's very likely too early for any of these things to be legitimate symptoms or the start of a bfp, but I've got my hopes up now. :dohh: So far, I don't really have the things I pegged as symptoms with dd, which are mostly all symptoms similar to AF. I do have cramps and a backache, but they're quite mild. I just remember them being a lot worse with dd. :shrug:

Edit: One more thing to make me crazy -- my bbt hit a high for this cycle today. Hoping it skyrockets tomorrow!

Edit 2: Link to today's test. I know, I'm nuts. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...een-tilter-update-8dpo-test.html#post19338837


----------



## dannon

LittleSpy said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also due on 6th.. so will be testing on 7th...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Maomum and LittleSpy... Have you gals tested yet? Any specific symptoms? I am feeling nervous as the testing date approaches..! :nope: How are you both feeling? Since we all are due at the same time, I thought talking to you would make me feel better.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Get ready for a boatload of crazy here...
> 
> I started testing Saturday. :haha::dohh: I tested Saturday AM and got a stark white bfn, as expected. Sunday AM, same, as expected. Sunday PM (oh yeah, it's that bad :wacko:), my eyes started playing tricks on me. I could swear I see a shadow of something. This morning's test was the same, I really think I see something. My phone takes crappy pictures and I'm not sure it's worthy of me digging out my good dslr yet. :haha: I'm trying to convince myself that I'm using crappy ICs, so the possibility of seeing something that isn't really there is pretty high.
> 
> Yesterday morning I started having a strange abdominal feeling. Similar to the feeling of contractions but constant and VERY mild. Then, my boobs started getting sore. Last night I was very nauseous but I totally know that's because I ate like crap yesterday. Pregnancy-related nausea didn't start with my daughter until my 5th week. Boobs are quite sore today, but the abdominal feeling is just coming and going now. :shrug: I do normally get slightly sore boobs around AF but they feel a LOT more sore than usual. Maybe because I keep touching them to see how sore they are. :haha: :dohh:
> 
> The realist in me knows it's very likely too early for any of these things to be legitimate symptoms or the start of a bfp, but I've got my hopes up now. :dohh: So far, I don't really have the things I pegged as symptoms with dd, which are mostly all symptoms similar to AF. I do have cramps and a backache, but they're quite mild. I just remember them being a lot worse with dd. :shrug:
> 
> Edit: One more thing to make me crazy -- my bbt hit a high for this cycle today. Hoping it skyrockets tomorrow!Click to expand...

I think the temp rise is a big positive sign.. because shouldn't temp drop after O..? 

Good that you are ok with seeing bfns.. i don't have that much courage.. so i am waiting for the weekend to test.. and if its a bfn at that time, i know i will be depressed.. :nope:.. but oh well, we all have hopes until :witch: shows her face..!

Good luck and keep us updated... Lots of babydust to you.. :)

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flowermal

Heya ladies, I've been feeling really gassy the past couple of days (sorry tmi) and been having frequent urges to pee.. Also feeling slightly crampy and boobs are starting to get sore. I know these are my typical AF signs but the gas and frequent peeing are new.. Anyone has had these symptoms? Trying really hard to hold back the urge to test.. Know I'll probably get a big fat BFN:cry:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Just been to the docs and this month they've agreed to kindly do day 21 testing (or day 29 in my case as my cycles are long). Bloods to check my hormone levels etc to make sure everything is ok with me. Also told oh to get his swimmers checked. Bless him he just agrees and books an appointment. 
If there's nothing wrong with either of us I'm happy to just kept cracking on, but I would really like to know if there's an issue. At least then we know what to work on. 
Oh the joys of trying to get pregnant. And I thought it was just about getting sex :) x


----------



## SBinRI

Trying to keep busy for the next few weeks til I start my POAS-fest. Haven't even Od yet and already got testing anxiety!


----------



## doggylover

SBinRI: me too! I don't know when I'm going to ov, probably in 10+days and I am anxious to actually get to my tww now! WHen I'm in it it's awful, but I think it's worse waiting to get there!!

I'm on cd16 today. Negative ferning, negative opk, but some watery cm which fertility friend is highlighting green. Now to get everything else in the green as well!!


----------



## Maomum

dannon said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm 3dpo today. I expect AF July 6 or 7 so I'll make my "official" test date July 7.
> 
> But I know good and well I'll be testing daily starting 6/30. Can't help myself. Seeing negatives early on won't bother me. Knowing I could be pregnant and could know I'm pregnant if I had tested that morning is what bothers me! :haha:
> 
> We're due around the same time! I'm just hoping I O'd earlier in the cycle than you :o if not I missed it.Click to expand...
> 
> I am also due on 6th.. so will be testing on 7th...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Maomum and LittleSpy... Have you gals tested yet? Any specific symptoms? I am feeling nervous as the testing date approaches..! :nope: How are you both feeling? Since we all are due at the same time, I thought talking to you would make me feel better.. :)Click to expand...

I tested way too early (like, 5 days ago), with IC's and got a few BFN, so I've decided to stop testing and just wait out for AF, and then test if she's more than 2 days late. So, around the 6th I guess!

I had loads of mood swings, some acid reflux whenever I moved or ate, back ache, cervix tugging, cramps around what could've been implantation dates.. I was convinced I had IB because of 2 tiny brown/red spots when I wiped, but got a BFN the next day so didn't know what to think!

I really don't know if I'm in or out anymore, frustrated! :nope:


----------



## LittleSpy

Maomum - You can't expect a positive test until several days after implantation occurs. :thumbup: It takes a few days for hcg levels to build up.


----------



## Maomum

dannon said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> that may be the uterus expanding.. a good sign.. :) I am due around the same time as you.. am not feeling pulling sensation however i have mild back pain and once in a while i get nauseous.. when are you testing? I won't be testing until 7th...
> 
> Lot of babydust to you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'm due any time from the 4th (varied cycles!) so I'll wait till the 6th or a few days after before I think about testing again after the far too early to test BFNs I got!!

I've had varied symptoms.. cramping, back ache, mood swings... and the feeling I described in my cervix! But that's stopped today!
My nipples hurt a little when touched but thats normal for me around AF being due, so it's one of those symptoms that could be either BFN or BFP worthy :shrug:

Fingers crossed for you honey, keep me updated!!! <3


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

New here! im not sure when i oed but i believe im about 9dpo. ive done a few tests... couldnt help it. my first one i had a very faint pos. couldve been evap but it showed right away. i had several neg after that but i know its so early. i had one more pos on a dollar store cheapy yesterday and 4 bfn after that. so far ive been extremely nauseous bad migraines. breast soreness/fullness. cramping more and more. i had no symptoms with my first child until WAY later. also when i tested with my first i was about 7 dpo with a very bright BFP. i know they say things can change from pregnancy to pregnancy... i should know for sure by july 9th. but ill probably continue testing until af or bfp.


----------



## Jarenk

July 7 is when af is due.


----------



## Storked

Can I join? Planning to test this Sunday! *or Saturday if I can't wait*


----------



## my3twr

Due for AF July 6. Trying to talk myself out of testing tomorrow :/


----------



## Storked

my3twr said:


> Due for AF July 6. Trying to talk myself out of testing tomorrow :/

Wait for the 6th :flower:


----------



## Maomum

cervix is rock hard
think this is a bad sign ;s i dont know


----------



## Crystal5483

RebeccaLO said:


> Just been to the docs and this month they've agreed to kindly do day 21 testing (or day 29 in my case as my cycles are long). Bloods to check my hormone levels etc to make sure everything is ok with me. Also told oh to get his swimmers checked. Bless him he just agrees and books an appointment.
> If there's nothing wrong with either of us I'm happy to just kept cracking on, but I would really like to know if there's an issue. At least then we know what to work on.
> Oh the joys of trying to get pregnant. And I thought it was just about getting sex :) x


Rebecca how long are your cycles? I want to get my "day 21" bloods and I'm going to mention it at my appointment on the 12th but like you my cycles are longer and I don't typically ovulate until CD20-22.


----------



## SBinRI

Maomum said:


> cervix is rock hard
> think this is a bad sign ;s i dont know

Cp is not really indicative of much in early pregnancy. In my mind though- maybe its a good thing.. Keeping bactera etc out...


----------



## Maomum

SBinRI said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> cervix is rock hard
> think this is a bad sign ;s i dont know
> 
> Cp is not really indicative of much in early pregnancy. In my mind though- maybe its a good thing.. Keeping bactera etc out...Click to expand...

aw thanks :)
wasn't feeling good about this since I read it's what some women get when about to start AF.

Oddly my nipples don't hurt anymore today, normally hurt all the way up to AF, all my cramps are gone... only symptom left is a little back ache, weird! :shrug:


----------



## SBinRI

Maomum said:


> SBinRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> cervix is rock hard
> think this is a bad sign ;s i dont know
> 
> Cp is not really indicative of much in early pregnancy. In my mind though- maybe its a good thing.. Keeping bactera etc out...Click to expand...
> 
> aw thanks :)
> wasn't feeling good about this since I read it's what some women get when about to start AF.
> 
> Oddly my nipples don't hurt anymore today, normally hurt all the way up to AF, all my cramps are gone... only symptom left is a little back ache, weird! :shrug:Click to expand...

I think that anything that's not normal for you is GREAT!


----------



## Maomum

Thanks SB :D Fingers crossed for me over the next week. I've decided I'm going to just not test for as long as possible, in case AF is late..... wouldn't want to get my hopes up. I'm going to try wait to the 9th at the earliest!!


----------



## SBinRI

Ahh! I wish I was due sooner!! I have til the 20th!!! Making me nuts already!!


----------



## laurac1988

I'll be testing sometime in next few days ladies. AF due today


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> that may be the uterus expanding.. a good sign.. :) I am due around the same time as you.. am not feeling pulling sensation however i have mild back pain and once in a while i get nauseous.. when are you testing? I won't be testing until 7th...
> 
> Lot of babydust to you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due any time from the 4th (varied cycles!) so I'll wait till the 6th or a few days after before I think about testing again after the far too early to test BFNs I got!!
> 
> I've had varied symptoms.. cramping, back ache, mood swings... and the feeling I described in my cervix! But that's stopped today!
> My nipples hurt a little when touched but thats normal for me around AF being due, so it's one of those symptoms that could be either BFN or BFP worthy :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you honey, keep me updated!!! <3Click to expand...

I had VERY BAD lower back pain yesterday through out the day... and in the evening had bad cramps.. :(.. I don't usually get pains this close to AF.. usually its around O and then during AF but not few days before AF is due... So don't know what was it about... :shrug:... at night, I had pulling sensation.. I hope this was all because of implantation and not :witch:... are you taking any fertility medications? this is my first round of Clomid.. I have heard people get preg symptoms due to Clomid also.. so this cycle i am really not sure what is causing what.. so I am trying not to think too much.. and just wait until this weekend to test.. :)

Fingers crossed for you too.. :)... hope we both see a :bfp: sooon... :)


----------



## raye

laurac1988 said:


> I'll be testing sometime in next few days ladies. AF due today

DO IT! :happydance:
DO IT! :happydance:
DO IT! :happydance:
DO IT! :happydance:
DO IT! :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

:wacko: I tested again this morning (didn't I say my test date was July 7? :haha::haha::haha:).
9dpo. I know I'm nuts. And I know I have terrible line eye, but I think I may be on to something. :thumbup: I guess we'll see.


----------



## koj518

Ohh LittleSpy I'm 9dpo today too! So tempting to test especially after reading your post! Keep me posted!! If your line gets darker tomorrow maybe I'll test too! (well, not tomorrow coz I'll be at a friends, but soon enough!)


----------



## lorojovanos

Post a pic Liitle:)
AFM, I got my CH today!!!!!!!!!!! Officially in the wait now:)


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm going to confess: I started testing at 6dpo. :blush:
I got absolutely nothing 6dpo or 7dpo in the morning. Sunday night, I felt compelled (haha) to take another test so I did. I thought I saw something. Then on yesterday's test, I thought I saw something again. Today, I still see a little something, but it looks more obviously pink and a little darker (if you can believe that! :haha:). I feel like no one else will see it. But that's how I felt yesterday and not one person who commented said they couldn't see it. :wacko: The test with the black lines on it is yesterday's (8dpo). The first picture is today's, in natural light with no flash or alteration. Both pictures taken within 5 minutes of dipping the test.

lorojovanos -- Woohoo! Welcome to the tww! It's extra crazy when I'm here.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo am 3 unaltered resized 2.JPG
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 30









8dpo am with flash 2.JPG
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## my3twr

Storked said:


> my3twr said:
> 
> 
> Due for AF July 6. Trying to talk myself out of testing tomorrow :/
> 
> Wait for the 6th :flower:Click to expand...

Ooh the willpower that will take:wacko:
I'm making myself crazy trying not to test today. I'm 11 dpo and so anxious I can't sleep. How arw you ?


----------



## lorojovanos

I can see "something", for sure


----------



## LittleSpy

Well at least someone else sees something. :haha:
I still count it as bfn but these tests plus my boobs and my chart are getting my hopes up for sure. :dohh:


----------



## dannon

LittleSpy said:


> I'm going to confess: I started testing at 6dpo. :blush:
> I got absolutely nothing 6dpo or 7dpo in the morning. Sunday night, I felt compelled (haha) to take another test so I did. I thought I saw something. Then on yesterday's test, I thought I saw something again. Today, I still see a little something, but it looks more obviously pink and a little darker (if you can believe that! :haha:). I feel like no one else will see it. But that's how I felt yesterday and not one person who commented said they couldn't see it. :wacko: The test with the black lines on it is yesterday's (8dpo). The first picture is today's, in natural light with no flash or alteration. Both pictures taken within 5 minutes of dipping the test.
> 
> lorojovanos -- Woohoo! Welcome to the tww! It's extra crazy when I'm here.

Is it that dark brown line on left side of the test line? That's pretty dark..!! :happydance:


----------



## koj518

LittleSpy said:


> I'm going to confess: I started testing at 6dpo. :blush:
> I got absolutely nothing 6dpo or 7dpo in the morning. Sunday night, I felt compelled (haha) to take another test so I did. I thought I saw something. Then on yesterday's test, I thought I saw something again. Today, I still see a little something, but it looks more obviously pink and a little darker (if you can believe that! :haha:). I feel like no one else will see it. But that's how I felt yesterday and not one person who commented said they couldn't see it. :wacko: The test with the black lines on it is yesterday's (8dpo). The first picture is today's, in natural light with no flash or alteration. Both pictures taken within 5 minutes of dipping the test.
> 
> lorojovanos -- Woohoo! Welcome to the tww! It's extra crazy when I'm here.

it may be a squinter but I definitely see something in today's! so exciting!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I got a :bfn: last night and another this morning with FMU.

Hooray!!! What a huuuuge relief!! :dance::yipee:


----------



## raye

OMG. So I made 7 DPO today. I REALLY HOPE I'M PREGGY! I wanna test
but I know it's dumb. I love you guys! Reading this at work keeps me going.


----------



## LittleSpy

dannon said:


> Is it that dark brown line on left side of the test line? That's pretty dark..!! :happydance:


No, that's a shadow from the end of the paper covering the wick.
What I'm talking about is barely visible -- about halfway between that shadow/line and the pink control line. :haha::dohh:


----------



## JanetPlanet

LittleSpy said:


> I'm going to confess: I started testing at 6dpo. :blush:
> I feel like no one else will see it.

LittleSpy, I totally see a line on the test on the right?!!
:happydance:


----------



## Maomum

dannon said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> that may be the uterus expanding.. a good sign.. :) I am due around the same time as you.. am not feeling pulling sensation however i have mild back pain and once in a while i get nauseous.. when are you testing? I won't be testing until 7th...
> 
> Lot of babydust to you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due any time from the 4th (varied cycles!) so I'll wait till the 6th or a few days after before I think about testing again after the far too early to test BFNs I got!!
> 
> I've had varied symptoms.. cramping, back ache, mood swings... and the feeling I described in my cervix! But that's stopped today!
> My nipples hurt a little when touched but thats normal for me around AF being due, so it's one of those symptoms that could be either BFN or BFP worthy :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you honey, keep me updated!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I had VERY BAD lower back pain yesterday through out the day... and in the evening had bad cramps.. :(.. I don't usually get pains this close to AF.. usually its around O and then during AF but not few days before AF is due... So don't know what was it about... :shrug:... at night, I had pulling sensation.. I hope this was all because of implantation and not :witch:... are you taking any fertility medications? this is my first round of Clomid.. I have heard people get preg symptoms due to Clomid also.. so this cycle i am really not sure what is causing what.. so I am trying not to think too much.. and just wait until this weekend to test.. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too.. :)... hope we both see a :bfp: sooon... :)Click to expand...

Hopefully the pains are a good thing for you honey.
No I'm not on any meds, my boyfriend travels, so we're TTC but don't always catch O every month... we're just letting nature take its course :)

You're testing this weekend? I'll wait till Saturday/Sunday with you!!


----------



## raye

LittleSpy said:


> I'm going to confess: I started testing at 6dpo. :blush:
> I got absolutely nothing 6dpo or 7dpo in the morning. Sunday night, I felt compelled (haha) to take another test so I did. I thought I saw something. Then on yesterday's test, I thought I saw something again. Today, I still see a little something, but it looks more obviously pink and a little darker (if you can believe that! :haha:). I feel like no one else will see it. But that's how I felt yesterday and not one person who commented said they couldn't see it. :wacko: The test with the black lines on it is yesterday's (8dpo). The first picture is today's, in natural light with no flash or alteration. Both pictures taken within 5 minutes of dipping the test.
> 
> lorojovanos -- Woohoo! Welcome to the tww! It's extra crazy when I'm here.

I don't even know how to read it....can someone help me see it plz? Where do you get these from and how do you use it??


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry! I assumed more people would be familiar with pink dye pregnancy tests. I put black dots where the test line is/should be. :thumbup: Once hcg builds up in the system, that line will be as dark or darker than the dark pink line to the right of it (the "control" line). But very early on, the test line will be hardly visable. If you're not pregnant, there should be nothing at all there.
 



Attached Files:







9dpo am 3 unaltered resized 2 dots.JPG
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 30


----------



## raye

LittleSpy said:


> Sorry! I assumed more people would be familiar with pink dye pregnancy tests. I put black dots where the test line is/should be. :thumbup: Once hcg builds up in the system, that line will be as dark or darker than the dark pink line to the right of it (the "control" line). But very early on, the test line will be hardly visable at all. If you're not pregnant, there will be nothing at all there.

OMG TY TY I See it!! :happydance:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Wow. 

I'm sitting here watching one of these real-life detective-type shows while folding laundry...and I had two crying spells during the half hour it was on. 

Wacko.


----------



## Michellew2525

7/19


----------



## klaremumof3

Hey ladies in due af on the 5th..again like every month im really hoping to see a bfp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :cry: good luck girlies x


----------



## koj518

klaremumof3 said:


> Hey ladies in due af on the 5th..again like every month im really hoping to see a bfp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :cry: good luck girlies x

I'm due the 9th and I'm hoping for a BFP tooo! I just feel like I'm out but I still can't give up till I see my AF. Haha.. Good luck to you too Klare!


----------



## klaremumof3

koj518 said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies in due af on the 5th..again like every month im really hoping to see a bfp...pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :cry: good luck girlies x
> 
> I'm due the 9th and I'm hoping for a BFP tooo! I just feel like I'm out but I still can't give up till I see my AF. Haha.. Good luck to you too Klare!Click to expand...

im getting back pains and crampy so i think im out too but like u say its not over till the witchy lady sings :hugs:


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> that may be the uterus expanding.. a good sign.. :) I am due around the same time as you.. am not feeling pulling sensation however i have mild back pain and once in a while i get nauseous.. when are you testing? I won't be testing until 7th...
> 
> Lot of babydust to you..
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due any time from the 4th (varied cycles!) so I'll wait till the 6th or a few days after before I think about testing again after the far too early to test BFNs I got!!
> 
> I've had varied symptoms.. cramping, back ache, mood swings... and the feeling I described in my cervix! But that's stopped today!
> My nipples hurt a little when touched but thats normal for me around AF being due, so it's one of those symptoms that could be either BFN or BFP worthy :shrug:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you honey, keep me updated!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I had VERY BAD lower back pain yesterday through out the day... and in the evening had bad cramps.. :(.. I don't usually get pains this close to AF.. usually its around O and then during AF but not few days before AF is due... So don't know what was it about... :shrug:... at night, I had pulling sensation.. I hope this was all because of implantation and not :witch:... are you taking any fertility medications? this is my first round of Clomid.. I have heard people get preg symptoms due to Clomid also.. so this cycle i am really not sure what is causing what.. so I am trying not to think too much.. and just wait until this weekend to test.. :)
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too.. :)... hope we both see a :bfp: sooon... :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully the pains are a good thing for you honey.
> No I'm not on any meds, my boyfriend travels, so we're TTC but don't always catch O every month... we're just letting nature take its course :)
> 
> You're testing this weekend? I'll wait till Saturday/Sunday with you!!Click to expand...

yeah let's test over the weekend.. GL .. keep me posted... :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Crystal5483 said:


> RebeccaLO said:
> 
> 
> Just been to the docs and this month they've agreed to kindly do day 21 testing (or day 29 in my case as my cycles are long). Bloods to check my hormone levels etc to make sure everything is ok with me. Also told oh to get his swimmers checked. Bless him he just agrees and books an appointment.
> If there's nothing wrong with either of us I'm happy to just kept cracking on, but I would really like to know if there's an issue. At least then we know what to work on.
> Oh the joys of trying to get pregnant. And I thought it was just about getting sex :) x
> 
> 
> Rebecca how long are your cycles? I want to get my "day 21" bloods and I'm going to mention it at my appointment on the 12th but like you my cycles are longer and I don't typically ovulate until CD20-22.Click to expand...

Hey Crystal, my cycles are typically 36-37 days and I almost always ovulate on cd22. Bloods have to be taken exactly 7 days after ovulation. For me, based on current estimates, will be 23rd July. I have to go back the day I am supposed to start my period. Can't remember why, but I get my results then too, and I need to take oh's swimmers data then too. 

I have to admit I didn't ask for this but they offered and agreed that because I'm 34 they'd start looking into it. Plus before I started charting and the what not, we were ntnp for 1.5 years previous. I was never in a rush but now I'm impatient! 

Good luck with docs I'm sure they'll be amenable :)


----------



## SBinRI

I must be about to O- got ewcm today! Woohoo! (Is it weird that I'm excited for this?!?!)


----------



## my3twr

Maomum said:


> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?

could your pulling sensation also be described a tightening?


----------



## dannon

Just had WORST cramps ever.. Right above the pubic bone.. Came in waves.. Couldn't move at all for few minutes... If i keep having them i am thinking of going to ER.. :(


----------



## raye

dannon said:


> Just had WORST cramps ever.. Right above the pubic bone.. Came in waves.. Couldn't move at all for few minutes... If i keep having them i am thinking of going to ER.. :(

:hugs:
I hope you're ok..so close to testing time. Try a test maybe???


----------



## Maomum

my3twr said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> could your pulling sensation also be described a tightening?Click to expand...

I dont know! Sometimes it felt like I was clenching a part of me I didnt know I could even clench haha!


----------



## Maomum

So, last night my lovely fella said the most annoying thing he could've said:
"I think you're pregnant.. you're moody, crampy, crying over dumb stuff.. you had reflux and I googled it and that could be a sign...!"

Now I'm more hopeful :dohh:

AF is due any time over today or tomorrow!! My cycles are always 29-30 days long.
No show yet, and my CM is still white and in abundance.. I'm normally fairly dry at this point.

I'll keep you ladies posted, really hoping this is my month but trying not to be TOO hopeful in case AF rears her ugly head. Knowing my luck she'll come a few days late to taunt me haha. :dust:


----------



## SBinRI

Good luck Maomom!!


----------



## klaremumof3

AF due tomorrow im on edgeeee! bfn today so im guessing it a no but im holding onto hope good luck ladies x


----------



## Maomum

klaremumof3 said:


> AF due tomorrow im on edgeeee! bfn today so im guessing it a no but im holding onto hope good luck ladies x

good luck!!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Maomum said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> AF due tomorrow im on edgeeee! bfn today so im guessing it a no but im holding onto hope good luck ladies x
> 
> good luck!!!!Click to expand...

:flower: thank u...good luck on ur bfp too hun x


----------



## raye

Maomum said:


> So, last night my lovely fella said the most annoying thing he could've said:
> "I think you're pregnant.. you're moody, crampy, crying over dumb stuff.. you had reflux and I googled it and that could be a sign...!"
> 
> Now I'm more hopeful :dohh:
> 
> AF is due any time over today or tomorrow!! My cycles are always 29-30 days long.
> No show yet, and my CM is still white and in abundance.. I'm normally fairly dry at this point.
> 
> I'll keep you ladies posted, really hoping this is my month but trying not to be TOO hopeful in case AF rears her ugly head. Knowing my luck she'll come a few days late to taunt me haha. :dust:

LMAO!! He's totally ready for babies!


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, 
I'm 4dpo and had a major temp drop this morning, right to coverline and have some cramps starting, pretty noticable. I'm not too sure whats going on with me...


----------



## taurusmom05

hopefully its implantation, loro! good luck! :)

afm, my temp FINALLY went up!! hope it stays up and confirms O!! This is my first cycle temping and it has been a real struggle getting used to it. lol
GL AND BABY DUST TO ALL! :)


----------



## firefghtrwife

Hi Ladies! I just had my first Clomid cycle along with Metformin. Got my first VERY positive OPK on CD15 and am currently on CD17! :) Officially in the TWW and plan on testing on July 16th! Good Luck to you all and I am hoping we all get our :bfp:


----------



## doggylover

I'm still waiting for o. No sign of it happening in the next day or two so waiting game continues.


----------



## echo

Happy 4th of July USA testers! 

5dpo....and counting...


----------



## laurac1988

am testing tonight. AF was due yesterday


----------



## Maomum

Omg good luck Laura!!! So much FXd for you!

AF due today/tomorrow. No signs of it, not even the usual cramps. Even (gross I know) monitering my CM still, to see if it turns brown. Stark white as ever!

I threw up. Not buckets, but enough to class as being sick. And I'm exhausted as hell today, despite 12 hours sleep and doing next to nothing. Please be good signs....


----------



## x-li-x

Good luck Laura-fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## taurusmom05

yes, good luck, laura! sending you tons of positive vibes :)


----------



## laurac1988

thanks ladies xxx


----------



## raye

firefghtrwife said:


> Hi Ladies! I just had my first Clomid cycle along with Metformin. Got my first VERY positive OPK on CD15 and am currently on CD17! :) Officially in the TWW and plan on testing on July 16th! Good Luck to you all and I am hoping we all get our :bfp:

You're so pretty!! Off topic...I know...but I couldn't help it.


----------



## raye

laurac1988 said:


> am testing tonight. AF was due yesterday

>.< oh how can you wait!?!? I'm ready to test at 8 dpo!


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I'm getting concerned. No spotting or anything, still lots of lotiony CM but these cramps are feeling like really bad period cramps. I don't recall ever having this until like 12 or so hours before AF comes...


----------



## raye

Did you test yet? Implantation will give the Hcg hormone and you'll be able to test anytime after that. Hang in there!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm only 4 dpo!!!!


----------



## raye

lorojovanos said:


> I'm only 4 dpo!!!!

OMG I'm so sorry!! I'm the dumbest person ever! you said that earlier! :dohh:
Hang in there...take your time and breathe. Go to the ER if it gets worse!


----------



## Nickersss

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I'm getting concerned. No spotting or anything, still lots of lotiony CM but these cramps are feeling like really bad period cramps. I don't recall ever having this until like 12 or so hours before AF comes...

Same here Lorojovanos!
My crampiness is just like my ovulation cramp. I'm 4dpo today too. Little twinges earlier this morning,but nothing for a while now. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Maomum

:bunny: still no sign of af....................


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i45.tinypic.com/x570o1.jpg

positive OPK??


----------



## laurac1988

Negative for me


----------



## lorojovanos

lizlovelust said:


> https://i45.tinypic.com/x570o1.jpg
> 
> positive OPK??

Not quite Liz... Keep checking hon:winkwink:


----------



## lizlovelust

Darn! I think I may today sometime! Cause I keep having this pinch pain on the left side of my abdomen!


----------



## RebeccaLO

Liz definitely say you're almost there. Keep bd'ing incase :)


----------



## raye

Looks that way! :D


----------



## raye

laurac1988 said:


> Negative for me

:( :hugs: Try tomorrow <3!


----------



## firefghtrwife

Thank you so much :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Got this tonight. :happydance:
FREAKING OUT! 
Of course I dumped my pee thinking it was just going to be more of the same I've been getting for the last 3 days (super faint lines that I keep telling myself are the indent line). Nearly fell over when I saw the 2nd line, plain as day, in bad lighting (2 of my 3 bathroom bulbs are burned out. :haha:).

I'm so afraid it's a faulty test. I think the next 2-3 hours of holding my pee are going to be longer than the last 10 days of waiting. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 8pm untweaked 2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 35


----------



## firefghtrwife

Ohhh LittleSpy! I TOTALLY see a second line there!


----------



## lorojovanos

LittleSpy said:


> Got this tonight. :happydance:
> FREAKING OUT!
> Of course I dumped my pee thinking it was just going to be more of the same I've been getting for the last 3 days (super faint lines that I keep telling myself are the indent line). Nearly fell over when I saw the 2nd line, plain as day, in bad lighting (2 of my 3 bathroom bulbs are burned out. :haha:).
> 
> I'm so afraid it's a faulty test. I think the next 2-3 hours of holding my pee are going to be longer than the last 10 days of waiting. :wacko:

Without a question, that's your BFP hon:)


----------



## Jarenk

so, here is my progression so far...6-9 dpo. I am so excited! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Can see something on the bottom one :)


----------



## doggylover

I can definitely see a line on the bottom test!!!! Yay! Hope it gets darker!


----------



## sharnw

Got a faint line on a FRER!! :wohoo: I hope its not faulty :nope:


----------



## Maomum

Wow what an influx of BFP!!!
My period was due today/yesterday and still nothing. Think I'm going to break down and go to the pharmacy for a test.
I'll get a double pack if I do, and try wait till tomorrow...


----------



## doggylover

sharnw said:


> Got a faint line on a FRER!! :wohoo: I hope its not faulty :nope:

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## klaremumof3

Maomum said:


> Wow what an influx of BFP!!!
> My period was due today/yesterday and still nothing. Think I'm going to break down and go to the pharmacy for a test.
> I'll get a double pack if I do, and try wait till tomorrow...

im due on today have u had any symptoms? im too scared to test when i gear up to do it i get crampy and then bottle it :dohh: hope u get ur bfp! x


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, I could scream:( FF took away my crosshairs this morning...Go from 4 dpo to not even ovulated yet? What the heck, last night cramps were so bad and before bed, my mouth tasted like I had just chewed on some change... I'm really at a loss with that very positive opk last Friday, I "felt" some pulling on the left side Saturday early morning and these cramps are not ovulation, they feel like AF which is still early since I'm only CD 22. What is going on:(


----------



## dannon

raye said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> Just had WORST cramps ever.. Right above the pubic bone.. Came in waves.. Couldn't move at all for few minutes... If i keep having them i am thinking of going to ER.. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> I hope you're ok..so close to testing time. Try a test maybe???Click to expand...

Thanks Raye.. I am better now. Yeah I want to test too but I am trying to push myself to the weekend to test (14 DPO). will test on saturday.. :)


----------



## dannon

LittleSpy said:


> Got this tonight. :happydance:
> FREAKING OUT!
> Of course I dumped my pee thinking it was just going to be more of the same I've been getting for the last 3 days (super faint lines that I keep telling myself are the indent line). Nearly fell over when I saw the 2nd line, plain as day, in bad lighting (2 of my 3 bathroom bulbs are burned out. :haha:).
> 
> I'm so afraid it's a faulty test. I think the next 2-3 hours of holding my pee are going to be longer than the last 10 days of waiting. :wacko:

yayyy.. I see a second line there... :) :happydance:


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> Wow what an influx of BFP!!!
> My period was due today/yesterday and still nothing. Think I'm going to break down and go to the pharmacy for a test.
> I'll get a double pack if I do, and try wait till tomorrow...

test.. test .. test... :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, so I have no idea what's going on. I KNEW I shouldn't have gotten excited about that test last night! :dohh:

Did 3 tests this morning with FMU. I do see a 2nd line on all of them. But they're all so faint. So faint that I can't convince myself they're really 2nd lines and not indent lines. What gives? :shrug: I just knew I was going to get a blazing bfp this morning. :dohh:

I expect AF tomorrow or Saturday. I liked my temp this morning. Highest yet. I've convinced myself that I feel pregnant. :wacko: It's different than early symptoms with dd, but similar to symptoms I had around 5-6 weeks (quite sore boobs -- not to the touch, just feel sore constantly -- and a weird tummy are the most notable 2 symptoms). I do have the abdominal pain/cramps like last time, but not the same backache and no nightmares (thankfully!). I just want a test to confirm it, darn it! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo resized.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## BabyKayKay

Ahhh! I see that teensy faint line! :D


----------



## dannon

LittleSpy said:


> Wow, so I have no idea what's going on. I KNEW I shouldn't have gotten excited about that test last night! :dohh:
> 
> Did 3 tests this morning with FMU. I do see a 2nd line on all of them. But they're all so faint. So faint that I can't convince myself they're really 2nd lines and not indent lines. What gives? :shrug: I just knew I was going to get a blazing bfp this morning. :dohh:
> 
> I expect AF tomorrow or Saturday. I liked my temp this morning. Highest yet. I've convinced myself that I feel pregnant. :wacko: It's different than early symptoms with dd, but similar to symptoms I had around 5-6 weeks (quite sore boobs -- not to the touch, just feel sore constantly -- and a weird tummy are the most notable 2 symptoms). I do have the abdominal pain/cramps like last time, but not the same backache and no nightmares (thankfully!). I just want a test to confirm it, darn it! :haha:

I guess test again in afternoon... I have heard that FMU is not always the best.. https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums/trying-to-conceive/archives/fmu-is-not-always-best.html

good luck..! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

dannon said:


> LittleSpy said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so I have no idea what's going on. I KNEW I shouldn't have gotten excited about that test last night! :dohh:
> 
> Did 3 tests this morning with FMU. I do see a 2nd line on all of them. But they're all so faint. So faint that I can't convince myself they're really 2nd lines and not indent lines. What gives? :shrug: I just knew I was going to get a blazing bfp this morning. :dohh:
> 
> I expect AF tomorrow or Saturday. I liked my temp this morning. Highest yet. I've convinced myself that I feel pregnant. :wacko: It's different than early symptoms with dd, but similar to symptoms I had around 5-6 weeks (quite sore boobs -- not to the touch, just feel sore constantly -- and a weird tummy are the most notable 2 symptoms). I do have the abdominal pain/cramps like last time, but not the same backache and no nightmares (thankfully!). I just want a test to confirm it, darn it! :haha:
> 
> I guess test again in afternoon... I have heard that FMU is not always the best.. https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums/trying-to-conceive/archives/fmu-is-not-always-best.html
> 
> good luck..! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks. I also exercised quite a bit right before I got the positive last night. So, I'm thinking perhaps the sweating (dehydration) had something to do with it. Though, my urine looked quite diluted, so I don't really know. Only time will tell, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## lorojovanos

Here is a pic, I took 7 minutes after. Top is yesterday, bottom is today, FMU. I KNOW i ovulated, and I'll get my CH back tomorrow once my temp goes back to normal(we had a little chat):haha:
Anyways, I can see "something" on the bottom. I know at least that much. Now is it perhaps an evap or indent line, absolutely. But I wanted to share anyways...:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LittleSpy

I see it, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Maomum

sitting here with two tests and two cups!!!
have decided I will take one today, since I'm an addict,
and then save the other one for as long as I can possibly wait, or next cycle if AF shows her face.

I think I last peed around 40 minutes ago,
how long do you all think I should hold my urine to get a fairly good result without having to wait till tomorrow >_<


----------



## LittleSpy

Maomum - I say hold as long as you can. At least 3-4 hours. I mean, I held mine for 8 flipping hours over night (so hard not to pee when I got up with the baby at 4am!!) and still only got a squinter. :wacko:


----------



## Maomum

Wow 3 or 4 hours??
I'm peeing like once every hour at the moment, this is gonna be tough! Especially since now I'm holding it, I'm so aware of the need to go!!!! :haha:


----------



## my3twr

Maomum said:


> my3twr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> odd pulling sensation in cervix
> 
> 3 days till AF
> anyone?
> 
> could your pulling sensation also be described a tightening?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know! Sometimes it felt like I was clenching a part of me I didnt know I could even clench haha!Click to expand...

Yep, I had that for one day only at either 10 or 11 dpo.


----------



## my3twr

I'm afraid I may be out this cycle. I'm unsure about my cycle length because I had an iud for so long, but if its a 28 say cycle, then I'm 13 dpo and should have af tomorrow. That being said, I tested this morning and stark white bfn :/
I don't chart or check temps but I do pay attention to cm and on the 22 I had fertile cm, but then on the 23rd/24th I had ewcm. Any chance I could be off about DPO? Or should I just give up hope for this cycle?


----------



## lorojovanos

LittleSpy said:


> I see it, too! :thumbup:

I put my FF method to Research since I'm a vip member, and my CH came back for 5 dpo...


----------



## klaremumof3

Just used a first response with the fmu i kept ewww i know but i got a faint I NEVER THOUGHT IS SEE THAT SECOND LINE


----------



## klaremumof3

faint bfp sorry to happy i couldnt type lol


----------



## dannon

klaremumof3 said:


> faint bfp sorry to happy i couldnt type lol

Congratulations..!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

what DPO are you?


----------



## klaremumof3

Hi thank u i think im 10dpo i got a positive opk on the 17th and again on the 25th and then everyday till today? but coz my pregnancy test is light im assuming i ovulated on the 25th if u know what i mean? lol x


----------



## klaremumof3

my luteal phase is only 10days! so there is hope x


----------



## Maomum

couldnt resist
held my urine for just about 2 hours
:bfn:
very discouraged
they didnt sell FRER or CB at my pharmacy, only little dip sticks.... 25miu apparently...
sigh


----------



## koj518

That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## v6pony

Ugh...the wait sucks! I tested on Tuesday at either 10 or 11 DPO with a BFN. Stark white. Nothing at all. AF is due on Sunday. I want to wait till then to see if it shows but I'm dying to test again too. If I do test it will probably be Saturday. 

So sorry for everyone with a BFN lately, :hugs:
And congrats to those who got there BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Maomum

my sadness with BFNs has gone mental..i even hope i'll get an EVAP-looking line so I can deliberate a possible BFP just to get my spirits up

*mental*


----------



## klaremumof3

koj518 said:


> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!

Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!
 



Attached Files:







ppp.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## RebeccaLO

my3twr said:


> I'm afraid I may be out this cycle. I'm unsure about my cycle length because I had an iud for so long, but if its a 28 say cycle, then I'm 13 dpo and should have af tomorrow. That being said, I tested this morning and stark white bfn :/
> I don't chart or check temps but I do pay attention to cm and on the 22 I had fertile cm, but then on the 23rd/24th I had ewcm. Any chance I could be off about DPO? Or should I just give up hope for this cycle?

It's hard to tell based on cm alone as I'm not sure what your luteul phase is. However, generally you get fertile cm building up to your ovulation. I personally get ewcm 2 days before ovulation. Based on that it seems to me that you're testing too early but if this is your first cycle the best I can say is test again every couple of days or until af. 
Hope that help :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Klare!! :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

klaremumof3 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...

Congrats klare! H&h 9 months!


----------



## Lyanhalia

I got AF yesterday.. I'm so crushed. :( out for this month.
Gl to the rest of you ladies! :dust:


----------



## dannon

klaremumof3 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...

wohooo.... :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## my3twr

RebeccaLO said:


> my3twr said:
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I may be out this cycle. I'm unsure about my cycle length because I had an iud for so long, but if its a 28 say cycle, then I'm 13 dpo and should have af tomorrow. That being said, I tested this morning and stark white bfn :/
> I don't chart or check temps but I do pay attention to cm and on the 22 I had fertile cm, but then on the 23rd/24th I had ewcm. Any chance I could be off about DPO? Or should I just give up hope for this cycle?
> 
> It's hard to tell based on cm alone as I'm not sure what your luteul phase is. However, generally you get fertile cm building up to your ovulation. I personally get ewcm 2 days before ovulation. Based on that it seems to me that you're testing too early but if this is your first cycle the best I can say is test again every couple of days or until af.
> Hope that help :)Click to expand...

That gives me a little hope, thank you!:flower: this is my first full normal cycle since having my iud removed and the first time I've ever actively tracked anything while ttc. its making me crazy.


----------



## dannon

Maomum said:


> my sadness with BFNs has gone mental..i even hope i'll get an EVAP-looking line so I can deliberate a possible BFP just to get my spirits up
> 
> *mental*

oh no hun... hugs... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

don't lose hope.. we all have hope until :witch: shows her face... so hang in there and test again tomorrow.. good luck...


----------



## klaremumof3

doggylover said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats klare! H&h 9 months!Click to expand...

Thank u x:flower:


----------



## my3twr

klaremumof3 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...

May I ask...what are the numbers for?


----------



## klaremumof3

They tell u how many weeks u r


----------



## amitsmom

DPO 11 or DPO 12 today. I am feeling a lot of mild cramps between the belly button area and above my pubic bone and stuffy nose. No CM and no breast tenderness. I did not have any symptoms other than missed period and stuffy nose with my first pregnancy. Will be testing on July 8th... if I do not get AF.


----------



## amitsmom

klaremumof3 said:


> They tell u how many weeks u r

Congradulations dear. Am so happy for you :thumbup:


----------



## klaremumof3

amitsmom said:


> klaremumof3 said:
> 
> 
> They tell u how many weeks u r
> 
> Congradulations dear. Am so happy for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank u :flower:


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats klare! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos!
Sorry to any that af got!

Afm, I finally got CH's on my chart! This is my first time charting so I'm pretty stoked! I look to be about 5dpo!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats klare! :)


----------



## Maomum

must. resist. re-testing.


----------



## taurusmom05

Hold out just one more day, Maomum!! :) Since hcg doubles about every other day... and you will be officially 1 day later than possibly expected!!
who am i kidding..........

TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## doggylover

taurusmom05 said:


> Congrats klare! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos!
> Sorry to any that af got!
> 
> Afm, I finally got CH's on my chart! This is my first time charting so I'm pretty stoked! I look to be about 5dpo!

I hear a lot about cross hairs. This is my first month using fertility friend, I previously used an iPhone app for charting. What do the cross hairs tell you?


----------



## taurusmom05

doggylover said:


> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats klare! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos!
> Sorry to any that af got!
> 
> Afm, I finally got CH's on my chart! This is my first time charting so I'm pretty stoked! I look to be about 5dpo!
> 
> I hear a lot about cross hairs. This is my first month using fertility friend, I previously used an iPhone app for charting. What do the cross hairs tell you?Click to expand...

The crosshairs are the red lines that cross on your chart once ovulation has been detected. It the vertical line is the day you O'ed...the horizontal line is your cover line (the temp you want your temp to stay above during your LP.)
I have a link to my chart in my signature... have a look! :)

Also, here is the definition from FF if I dont make any sense. lol:
Crosshair:
The crosshairs may be one of two different colors: When it is red it indicates an ovulation detected automatically based on your data or set by one of our guides. When it is blue, it indicates a manual override by the user.
A dashed crosshair means that your fertility signs are somehow in conflict. Look below the chart in the ovulation detector section for details. The horizontal line is called the coverline. The vertical line marks the day of ovulation.

Anyway, I hope this was helpful! How far are you into your cycle? How is temping going?? You can post a link to it in your siggy, I'd love to stalk it!!! lol


----------



## ukgirl23

Taurasmom!! there you are!! how are things going? how far are you into your cycle now? xx


----------



## LittleSpy

maomum --

:test::test::test:

Only 2 more hours before I'm home and can re-test. :haha:


----------



## taurusmom05

hey UKgirl!! I am on CD24, 3DPO! I have dotted crosshairs as ovulating on CD21...and this is my first cycle temping! I am pretty excited :) What about you?! Where are you at in your cycle... whats going on?!


----------



## ukgirl23

wow that sounds exciting!! I'm on CD26 approx 10dpo, BFN today retesting in the morning, got a ton of symptoms but I'm thinking I'm just crazy! lol.. If/when AF arrives I'm going to start charting too!! xxx I hope this is our month!


----------



## taurusmom05

ukgirl--me, too!! fx for the both of us! July babies!! let's gooooo!!!! hah


----------



## doggylover

taurusmom05 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taurusmom05 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats klare! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos!
> Sorry to any that af got!
> 
> Afm, I finally got CH's on my chart! This is my first time charting so I'm pretty stoked! I look to be about 5dpo!
> 
> I hear a lot about cross hairs. This is my first month using fertility friend, I previously used an iPhone app for charting. What do the cross hairs tell you?Click to expand...
> 
> The crosshairs are the red lines that cross on your chart once ovulation has been detected. It the vertical line is the day you O'ed...the horizontal line is your cover line (the temp you want your temp to stay above during your LP.)
> I have a link to my chart in my signature... have a look! :)
> 
> Also, here is the definition from FF if I dont make any sense. lol:
> Crosshair:
> The crosshairs may be one of two different colors: When it is red it indicates an ovulation detected automatically based on your data or set by one of our guides. When it is blue, it indicates a manual override by the user.
> A dashed crosshair means that your fertility signs are somehow in conflict. Look below the chart in the ovulation detector section for details. The horizontal line is called the coverline. The vertical line marks the day of ovulation.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this was helpful! How far are you into your cycle? How is temping going?? You can post a link to it in your siggy, I'd love to stalk it!!! lolClick to expand...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cdfa8
I hope that's the link! Thank you so much for that information, very helpful.

Last month was my first month charting, and I found it really useful as my cycle is very irregular so it was nice to see what Was happening and the fact that I am definitely ovulating. As I said that was on an iPhone app, but I like how ff allows you to add other info eg cm, opk etc. 

I am now 20 days into my cycle, and last month I o'ed on cd28. As I said, v irregular cycles but hoping this one is a little similar so I don't have too much longer to wait!! Can't wait to get the crosshairs on my chart!! My temp today is the lowest I've noted, but according to my opk I am not ovulating today...we bd last night anyway so covered just on case!


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies!
I have a crappy pic of yesterdays test (9dpo)
I have better pics for today, but my stupid SD card wont upload photos to my computer :( 
here's yesterdays pic anyway, verrryy faint though :)
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 24


----------



## ukgirl23

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have a crappy pic of yesterdays test (9dpo)
> I have better pics for today, but my stupid SD card wont upload photos to my computer :(
> here's yesterdays pic anyway, verrryy faint though :)

LOL I had to laugh when I saw this because I was always told not to take them out of the casing and feel really bad when I do so I am glad to see I'm not alone in the crazy line spotting business!! I see a faint line but I see that on mine too when I open the casing, its hard to tell the difference between a shadow line and a faint mildly pink line. I say BFN for now but you are still only 9dpo! dont worry and Good luck!! xxx


----------



## koj518

klaremumof3 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...

Hurray!! H&H FULL 9mo to you!! I remember you saying that you really wanted to carry your first full term baby with your DH! This is it :D so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

ukgirl23 said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I have a crappy pic of yesterdays test (9dpo)
> I have better pics for today, but my stupid SD card wont upload photos to my computer :(
> here's yesterdays pic anyway, verrryy faint though :)
> 
> LOL I had to laugh when I saw this because I was always told not to take them out of the casing and feel really bad when I do so I am glad to see I'm not alone in the crazy line spotting business!! I see a faint line but I see that on mine too when I open the casing, its hard to tell the difference between a shadow line and a faint mildly pink line. I say BFN for now but you are still only 9dpo! dont worry and Good luck!! xxxClick to expand...

Thanks :flow:
Its really there today. didnt have to take it out of the case. 4 more days until af :af: :af: lol


----------



## ukgirl23

sharnw said:


> ukgirl23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I have a crappy pic of yesterdays test (9dpo)
> I have better pics for today, but my stupid SD card wont upload photos to my computer :(
> here's yesterdays pic anyway, verrryy faint though :)
> 
> LOL I had to laugh when I saw this because I was always told not to take them out of the casing and feel really bad when I do so I am glad to see I'm not alone in the crazy line spotting business!! I see a faint line but I see that on mine too when I open the casing, its hard to tell the difference between a shadow line and a faint mildly pink line. I say BFN for now but you are still only 9dpo! dont worry and Good luck!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks :flow:
> Its really there today. didnt have to take it out of the case. 4 more days until af :af: :af: lolClick to expand...


fingers crossed for you hun... I have seen woman on here get poor results on frer and get better results with the CB digi's hope that line gets darker!!! xx Baby dust to you!! xx


----------



## sharnw

I might get a digi this afternoon :)


----------



## taurusmom05

goooo sharn!! i hope this is IT!!! get a digi!! dooooo it! i cant wait! lol


----------



## sharnw

:yipee:
bfp on FRER at 9 dpo!!
And + digi at 10 dpo
 



Attached Files:







154.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 28









155.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 28


----------



## LittleSpy

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## taurusmom05

Sharn!! Yaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks ladies, finally after 2 and half years! :)


----------



## agreeksmom

i think im out my period is due yesterday my cervix is low and small bits of blood is coming good luck you guys


----------



## luna_19

Woo congrats sharn! :happydance:

:hugs: agreeksmom


----------



## LittleSpy

sharnw said:


> Thanks ladies, finally after 2 and half years! :)

That's SO AWESOME!! I'm really excited for you! H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## dannon

sharnw said:


> :yipee:
> bfp on FRER at 9 dpo!!
> And + digi at 10 dpo

Congratulations...!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## lorojovanos

CONGRATULATIONS HON!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AFM, same as last night, my mouth taste like metal, not all day, but now before bed...


----------



## sharnw

GL loro!!! xxxxx
GL LADIES!!! X


----------



## raye

sharnw said:


> Got a faint line on a FRER!! :wohoo: I hope its not faulty :nope:

We were due for testing on the 10th! Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm glad one of us got it. I'll test this weekend and hope for a positive too! :thumbup:


----------



## raye

dannon said:


> raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannon said:
> 
> 
> Just had WORST cramps ever.. Right above the pubic bone.. Came in waves.. Couldn't move at all for few minutes... If i keep having them i am thinking of going to ER.. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> I hope you're ok..so close to testing time. Try a test maybe???Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Raye.. I am better now. Yeah I want to test too but I am trying to push myself to the weekend to test (14 DPO). will test on saturday.. :)Click to expand...

I wanted to wait for the whole thing too, but my testing buddy got a positive! :happydance: I'm gonna wait for the weekend.


----------



## raye

klaremumof3 said:


> koj518 said:
> 
> 
> That's SOOOO exciting Klare!!!! Congrats!!! Hope it gets darker tomorrow :D Keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Hi thank u, i couldnt help myself i made hubby go by a digi and this is what came up!Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## raye

sharnw said:


> :yipee:
> bfp on FRER at 9 dpo!!
> And + digi at 10 dpo

Sharn is my inspiration....


----------



## raye

Sorry i have so many posts in a row, but I got to everything kind of late! My bbs have been sore all day...and my dh says they look like they've gotten bigger. I can't wait til Sunday morning...I'm so ready to test! Congrats to everyone with bfps!


----------



## sharnw

raye said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> Got a faint line on a FRER!! :wohoo: I hope its not faulty :nope:
> 
> We were due for testing on the 10th! Congrats on your pregnancy! I'm glad one of us got it. I'll test this weekend and hope for a positive too! :thumbup:Click to expand...

FX crossed for you praying you get a bfp too :dust: xxxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats sharw!!! I'm also a 10th tester!! I'm too scared to test early!! What made u decide to test early?


----------



## sharnw

*skeet9924*- Omg i tested (yesterday only 9 dpo) because I was angry and upset...
Yesterday I got told my brother (younger than me) (18) and his b*tch girlfriend (20) are having a baby.... (Im 24) they're just young love...
I was so angry and jealous, because I have been ttc for nearly a few years and it hurt me...
Anyway, I nearly lit up a cigarette (I quit 8 months ago).... But instead I got in my car and drove to the chemist, bought 3 packs of tests :haha: and went home and pee'd on 1 lol.. And it came up faint lol


----------



## Maomum

it's another BFN this morning with a cheap store bought dip test
sigh


----------



## doggylover

Congrats to more bfps!! And to anyone who is out :hugs: 

To the rest of us... GL!!


----------



## laurac1988

No AF still for me. She was due three days ago. Testing again on Sunday


----------



## klaremumof3

laurac1988 said:


> No AF still for me. She was due three days ago. Testing again on Sunday

good luck fx for u x


----------



## laurac1988

temp is a but droopy, but have found lots of pregnant charts on FF with droopy temps so that's ok


----------



## ttc1st

Is it too late to join I'm testing tomorrow morning


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks chica.

Never been 13dpo before...


----------



## Jarenk

sharnw said:


> *skeet9924*- Omg i tested (yesterday only 9 dpo) because I was angry and upset...
> Yesterday I got told my brother (younger than me) (18) and his b*tch girlfriend (20) are having a baby.... (Im 24) they're just young love...
> I was so angry and jealous, because I have been ttc for nearly a few years and it hurt me...
> Anyway, I nearly lit up a cigarette (I quit 8 months ago).... But instead I got in my car and drove to the chemist, bought 3 packs of tests :haha: and went home and pee'd on 1 lol.. And it came up faint lol

Woo! Way to scare that bfp out!!


----------



## laurac1988

sharnw said:


> *skeet9924*- Omg i tested (yesterday only 9 dpo) because I was angry and upset...
> Yesterday I got told my brother (younger than me) (18) and his b*tch girlfriend (20) are having a baby.... (Im 24) they're just young love...
> I was so angry and jealous, because I have been ttc for nearly a few years and it hurt me...
> Anyway, I nearly lit up a cigarette (I quit 8 months ago).... But instead I got in my car and drove to the chemist, bought 3 packs of tests :haha: and went home and pee'd on 1 lol.. And it came up faint lol

Missed this post!!!

Congrats on your BFP!!! xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, 
Do you think it looks like an implantation drop today? If you took away my CH's, does it look like I even ovulated? I'm having mixed reviews


----------



## laurac1988

Feel like you did ov, as your temps after where CH are are higher than the ones before. Could be implantation. I've had a few random drops thought if you look at my chart 
xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm feeling out today. :nope:

I got another darker "positive" on an IC last night but just the same faint one I've been getting for days this morning. Last night was not as dark as the one Wednesday but darker than the others I've gotten. I think the tests are just crap. Don't use the green handled ICs! :thumbup:

My temp dipped a bit this morning. Still way above the coverline but I expect :witch: today or tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm being negative or realistic now. :haha:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## laurac1988

When does Af usually come?
My temps have dropped a few times during my tww and I'm not 3 days past when AF was due.
Wouldn't worry too much. You're not out until you see her ugly mug


----------



## echo

Congrats Sharn, hope it gets darker!


----------



## skeet9924

sharnw said:


> *skeet9924*- Omg i tested (yesterday only 9 dpo) because I was angry and upset...
> Yesterday I got told my brother (younger than me) (18) and his b*tch girlfriend (20) are having a baby.... (Im 24) they're just young love...
> I was so angry and jealous, because I have been ttc for nearly a few years and it hurt me...
> Anyway, I nearly lit up a cigarette (I quit 8 months ago).... But instead I got in my car and drove to the chemist, bought 3 packs of tests :haha: and went home and pee'd on 1 lol.. And it came up faint lol

Oh wow I'm so glad you got your Bfp! And good for you quitting smoking!! I know how hard both is!


----------



## lorojovanos

May I add something... I just checked cm before my shower, and there was tonns of it. Very white, and creamy as well, but it had bits of very stretchy EWCM in it...
We didn't have sex last night. Ideas?


----------



## skeet9924

no idea sorry...thats how mine has been looking the past few days..:shrug:


----------



## amitsmom

Jarenk said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> *skeet9924*- Omg i tested (yesterday only 9 dpo) because I was angry and upset...
> Yesterday I got told my brother (younger than me) (18) and his b*tch girlfriend (20) are having a baby.... (Im 24) they're just young love...
> I was so angry and jealous, because I have been ttc for nearly a few years and it hurt me...
> Anyway, I nearly lit up a cigarette (I quit 8 months ago).... But instead I got in my car and drove to the chemist, bought 3 packs of tests :haha: and went home and pee'd on 1 lol.. And it came up faint lol
> 
> Woo! Way to scare that bfp out!!Click to expand...

WOOHOO!!! Congradualations.. Am so happy for you.


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies.:wave: Can I join too? I am 9dpo today and I am due for a beta on Tuesday (14days past trigger shot) but I will probably start testing tomorrow. We did clomid days 3-7 100mg and HMG injections cd 7-12 and Repronex injections cd 13 to 15 with the ovidrel trigger shot on cd16.A lot I know but we had 5 good follicles on my left side and one smaller one on the right side and my lining was 10mm at trigger. So it all looked good. 

:dust: to all you ladies this month!


----------



## Maomum

AF still hiding
BFN this morning
this is the longest cycle for me. I am ALWAYS on after 28-30 days
it's been 30/31 days now
(got last AF at night, not sure if it was tues or wed due to sleep!!)

WHY
BFN
SHAKES FIST


----------



## ~chipper~

So happy for you sharn! CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Maomum: do you temp or use opk? U could have ovulated later


----------



## Maomum

If i ovulated later theres no chance of me being PG!
My OH travels, and we only BD'd on CD 7+8, hoping I was having one of my shorter cycles so we wouldnt have to wait till this month to try.
I have no idea when I O since we decided not to hope for much this month, so didn't bother using OPK.

I wouldn't be so hopeful if I hadn't had so many symptoms and now my longest cycle ever :( :dohh:


----------



## dannon

LittleSpy said:


> I'm feeling out today. :nope:
> 
> I got another darker "positive" on an IC last night but just the same faint one I've been getting for days this morning. Last night was not as dark as the one Wednesday but darker than the others I've gotten. I think the tests are just crap. Don't use the green handled ICs! :thumbup:
> 
> My temp dipped a bit this morning. Still way above the coverline but I expect :witch: today or tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm being negative or realistic now. :haha:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

I am also feeling out today... :nope:... my legs are achey since yesterday.. and today I am having pain in lower abdomin.. I usually get these symptoms on 1st day of AF.. So I think I will see her face later today... :( btw- I haven't tested yet. And not sure if I want to test tomorrow... I guess I will just wait and see if AF shows up...:shrug:


----------



## dannon

raye said:


> dannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannon said:
> 
> 
> Just had WORST cramps ever.. Right above the pubic bone.. Came in waves.. Couldn't move at all for few minutes... If i keep having them i am thinking of going to ER.. :(
> 
> :hugs:
> I hope you're ok..so close to testing time. Try a test maybe???Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Raye.. I am better now. Yeah I want to test too but I am trying to push myself to the weekend to test (14 DPO). will test on saturday.. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted to wait for the whole thing too, but my testing buddy got a positive! :happydance: I'm gonna wait for the weekend.Click to expand...

Good luck...!! :)

I may not test tomorrow.. I feel out today... it feels like AF is on her way... :growlmad:


----------



## skeet9924

Oh wow!!!! I think I just got my :bfp: stupid me I dumped the pee and cant use my frer now not even thinking it would be positive because I am testing so early!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0881.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 16


----------



## laurac1988

wow thats a stonking bfp congrats! how many dpo?


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations Skeet:)


----------



## skeet9924

laurac1988 said:


> wow thats a stonking bfp congrats! how many dpo?

Thanks!!! I'm 11 dpo..


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations Skeet:)

Thanks loro!! That cm might just be a sign!!! I've had it all week. I've been exhausted too but I thought it was because of the move!!


----------



## Sabster

Hello! Id like to join this threat! Im testing on July 12! day that AF is due. My cycles are 35 days lonog and I OVd between 26-27 june. I feel the same, no changes. I dont know if it worked, but we will see!! 

i guess I could test now but I dont want to waste money on PT.

This is our 3rd month #1 TTC!!! exciting!


----------



## firefghtrwife

Congratulations Skeet!!! H&H 9 months! :)


----------



## ttc1st

Can't believe it :bfp:
Hope it's a sticky one!! Good luck to all the ladies testing this month

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Annie77

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> Redhead7211
> 
> 2/7
> JennyR27 :hugs:
> Sleepinbeauty
> 
> 3/7
> lauracl1988
> 
> 4/7
> First4J
> Lelex
> happy&healthy
> Jeni82
> agreeksmom :hugs:
> janetplanet
> 
> 5/7
> maomum
> klaremumof3 :bfp:
> lyanhalia :hugs:
> 
> 6/7
> bubumaci
> yasmi
> jlilli
> my3twr
> ukgirl23
> 
> 7/7
> rainymama :bfp:
> mousiexpink
> ladiiginger
> littlespy
> dannon
> jarenk :bfp:
> ttc1st
> 
> 8/7
> x-li-x
> mamato2boys
> flowermal
> storked
> v6pony
> amitsmom
> 
> 9/7
> mommyof1girl
> 
> 10/7
> sharnw :bfp:
> ~chipper~
> skeet9924 :bfp:
> koj518
> raye
> mas1118
> 
> 11/7
> mexx
> 
> 12/7
> twilightgeek
> sabster
> 
> 13/7
> annie77
> luna_19
> taurusmom05
> 
> 14/7
> Sholi
> 
> 15/7
> xxemilyxx
> amyahsmommy
> 
> 16/7
> 28329
> firefghtrwife
> 
> 17/7
> babyhopes
> lorojovanos
> 
> 18/7
> lia08
> boxxey
> 
> 19/7
> lovecats
> i love lucy
> michellew2525
> 
> 20/7
> sg0720
> becyboo_x
> SBinRI
> 
> 22/7
> lizlovelust
> 
> 23/7
> TheReesons
> 
> 27/7
> oosweetpea
> 
> 30/7
> RebeccaLo
> Crystal5483
> IrelandsOwn
> 
> DATES TO BE CONFIRMED : DOGGYLOVER, BABYKAYKAY


I go off on holiday and add another 60 ladies onto this month - :happydance::happydance:

Welcome to all the newbies and bittersweet welcomes to all of those who have come over from June.

Sharnw - words cannot describe how chuffed I am for you, we have been on the same threads since december and I am over the moon that your bean is here and (all) the tests are blatant positives!!!

Skeet9924 - we have both chatted in previous TWW posts and you were so supportive about my ectopic etc. I am also so very happy for you :happydance:

Klaremumof3, jarenk & rainymama - H&H 9 months to all of you!!!:flower:

For those who the witch flew in on - :hugs:, fxd for next month.

AFM: I ovulated early on cd11 (last time this happened I got pregnant) and bd about 19hrs before and 6 hours after. Because I was away on holiday I have been able to stop obsessing and I even partook in some sangria consumption. But there have been signs - really vivid dreams from 3dpo, headache at 8dpo and boobs started to get quite sore yesterday at 9dpo. Whilst they can get a bit tender before AF, I can feel them getting sorer and sorer to the point I can't lie on my front. I have been a bit weepy at times, but not at the usual things and really gassy (sorry tmi)

Still only time will tell and I am NOT testing before fri 13th......


----------



## Kazorra

I'm testing in July! I'm Fatigued, ready for bed at 6 the past 3 nights, cramps and mild pressure in my lower abdomen/left side or middle. restless legs at night. I unfortunately adopted that with my second baby...and Insomnia. Hopefully on the 14th I get a :bfp: 

:dust: to all!!


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks Annie!! 

Your symptoms sound promising!! I hope this is your month!!


----------



## amitsmom

skeet9924 said:


> Oh wow!!!! I think I just got my :bfp: stupid me I dumped the pee and cant use my frer now not even thinking it would be positive because I am testing so early!!

WOW. It sure is a BFP :) Take care!!! Hope it rubs off on all of us here


----------



## v6pony

Congrats Skeet! :happydance:


----------



## ttc1st

Annie77 said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> Redhead7211
> 
> 2/7
> JennyR27 :hugs:
> Sleepinbeauty
> 
> 3/7
> lauracl1988 ty fRd
> 
> 4/7
> First4J
> Lelex
> happy&healthy
> Jeni82
> agreeksmom :hugs:
> janetplanet
> 
> 5/7
> maomum
> klaremumof3 :bfp:
> lyanhalia :hugs:
> 
> 6/7
> bubumaci
> yasmi
> jlilli
> my3twr
> ukgirl23
> 
> 7/7
> rainymama :bfp:
> mousiexpink
> ladiiginger
> littlespy
> dannon
> jarenk :bfp:
> ttc1st
> 
> 8/7
> x-li-x
> mamato2boys
> flowermal
> storked
> v6pony
> amitsmom
> 
> 9/7
> mommyof1girl
> 
> 10/7
> sharnw :bfp:
> ~chipper~
> skeet9924 :bfp:
> koj518
> raye
> mas1118
> 
> 11/7
> mexx
> 
> 12/7
> twilightgeek
> sabster
> 
> 13/7
> annie77
> luna_19
> taurusmom05
> 
> 14/7
> Sholi
> 
> 15/7
> xxemilyxx
> amyahsmommy
> 
> 16/7
> 28329
> firefghtrwife
> 
> 17/7
> babyhopes
> lorojovanos
> 
> 18/7
> lia08
> boxxey
> 
> 19/7
> lovecats
> i love lucy
> michellew2525
> 
> 20/7
> sg0720
> becyboo_x
> SBinRI
> 
> 22/7
> lizlovelust
> 
> 23/7
> TheReesons
> 
> 27/7
> oosweetpea
> 
> 30/7
> RebeccaLo
> Crystal5483
> IrelandsOwn
> 
> DATES TO BE CONFIRMED : DOGGYLOVER, BABYKAYKAY
> 
> 
> I go off on holiday and add another 60 ladies onto this month - :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and bittersweet welcomes to all of those who have come over from June.
> 
> Sharnw - words cannot describe how chuffed I am for you, we have been on the same threads since december and I am over the moon that your bean is here and (all) the tests are blatant positives!!!
> 
> Skeet9924 - we have both chatted in previous TWW posts and you were so supportive about my ectopic etc. I am also so very happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Klaremumof3, jarenk & rainymama - H&H 9 months to all of you!!!:flower:
> 
> For those who the witch flew in on - :hugs:, fxd for next month.
> 
> AFM: I ovulated early on cd11 (last time this happened I got pregnant) and bd about 19hrs before and 6 hours after. Because I was away on holiday I have been able to stop obsessing and I even partook in some sangria consumption. But there have been signs - really vivid dreams from 3dpo, headache at 8dpo and boobs started to get quite sore yesterday at 9dpo. Whilst they can get a bit tender before AF, I can feel them getting sorer and sorer to the point I can't lie on my front. I have been a bit weepy at times, but not at the usual things and really gassy (sorry tmi)
> 
> Still only time will tell and I am NOT testing before fri 13th......Click to expand...

Congratulations to the lucky ladies so far for July, think it's going to be a great month. This morning I was shocked to see :bfp: I'm so excited and scared!!
Good luck to everyone waiting to test this month fingers crossed.


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you girls! My hopes and prays are all for you's to get your bfps this month!! 
Sorry for those that af got :hugs: I hope its your turn next cycle xxx

You girls are what makes me enjoy my mornings when I have breakfast everyday. I enjoy chatting with you's, the support, the long journeys. 

Just keep going girls xxx

I was really on the edge of giving up, but I just stuck it out and kept BD every month. Trying to be strong every time I heard of a pregnancy from my friends or family. I got so depressed and just cried most of the day sometimes, arguing with DH sometimes, Blaming him for the fertility issue... Calling myself useless when I have a big family. Coping after a miscarriage and not seeing another bfp for just over 2 and half years. It would be next month- 3 years ago I got my angle bfp... I hope this 1 sticks and gets real comfy in there :)

Gl luck ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx thank you so much :flow: :kiss:


----------



## sharnw

Wow skeet, your 11 dpo with me :) congrats x


----------



## skeet9924

Yup!! You inspired me to test!!


----------



## Babydustx3

Hi There! 

Hope I can still join. :) I'm pretty sure I am in the TWW and I should be testing on July 16th! 


:dust: :dust: Praying and fingers crossed for us all <3 :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Annie77 said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> After the really lucky run of 'JUNE testing take 2' thread, I thought I would start up a July thread for those, like me, who didn't catch the egg this time!!
> 
> Post up your testing date and I will add you to the list!
> 
> 1/7
> MIAW
> Redhead7211
> 
> 2/7
> JennyR27 :hugs:
> Sleepinbeauty
> 
> 3/7
> lauracl1988
> 
> 4/7
> First4J
> Lelex
> happy&healthy
> Jeni82
> agreeksmom :hugs:
> janetplanet
> 
> 5/7
> maomum
> klaremumof3 :bfp:
> lyanhalia :hugs:
> 
> 6/7
> bubumaci
> yasmi
> jlilli
> my3twr
> ukgirl23
> 
> 7/7
> rainymama :bfp:
> mousiexpink
> ladiiginger
> littlespy
> dannon
> jarenk :bfp:
> ttc1st
> 
> 8/7
> x-li-x
> mamato2boys
> flowermal
> storked
> v6pony
> amitsmom
> 
> 9/7
> mommyof1girl
> 
> 10/7
> sharnw :bfp:
> ~chipper~
> skeet9924 :bfp:
> koj518
> raye
> mas1118
> 
> 11/7
> mexx
> 
> 12/7
> twilightgeek
> sabster
> 
> 13/7
> annie77
> luna_19
> taurusmom05
> 
> 14/7
> Sholi
> 
> 15/7
> xxemilyxx
> amyahsmommy
> 
> 16/7
> 28329
> firefghtrwife
> 
> 17/7
> babyhopes
> lorojovanos
> 
> 18/7
> lia08
> boxxey
> 
> 19/7
> lovecats
> i love lucy
> michellew2525
> 
> 20/7
> sg0720
> becyboo_x
> SBinRI
> 
> 22/7
> lizlovelust
> 
> 23/7
> TheReesons
> 
> 27/7
> oosweetpea
> 
> 30/7
> RebeccaLo
> Crystal5483
> IrelandsOwn
> 
> DATES TO BE CONFIRMED : DOGGYLOVER, BABYKAYKAY
> 
> 
> I go off on holiday and add another 60 ladies onto this month - :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and bittersweet welcomes to all of those who have come over from June.
> 
> Sharnw - words cannot describe how chuffed I am for you, we have been on the same threads since december and I am over the moon that your bean is here and (all) the tests are blatant positives!!!
> 
> Skeet9924 - we have both chatted in previous TWW posts and you were so supportive about my ectopic etc. I am also so very happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Klaremumof3, jarenk & rainymama - H&H 9 months to all of you!!!:flower:
> 
> For those who the witch flew in on - :hugs:, fxd for next month.
> 
> AFM: I ovulated early on cd11 (last time this happened I got pregnant) and bd about 19hrs before and 6 hours after. Because I was away on holiday I have been able to stop obsessing and I even partook in some sangria consumption. But there have been signs - really vivid dreams from 3dpo, headache at 8dpo and boobs started to get quite sore yesterday at 9dpo. Whilst they can get a bit tender before AF, I can feel them getting sorer and sorer to the point I can't lie on my front. I have been a bit weepy at times, but not at the usual things and really gassy (sorry tmi)
> 
> Still only time will tell and I am NOT testing before fri 13th......Click to expand...

Symptoms sound promising.. Hope it's ur lucky month dear! Thanks for this tracker :) will b testing In a day's time.. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## dannon

skeet9924 said:


> Oh wow!!!! I think I just got my :bfp: stupid me I dumped the pee and cant use my frer now not even thinking it would be positive because I am testing so early!!

Congratulations..... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BoodaDome

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to the site and wanted to introduce myself as well as add myself to the list for 7/9!! I am 12 dpo today and have a 14 day LP... so... I am testing in the morning even though I am not expecting AF until Monday... I can't help myself... I don't feel normal this cycle!!! 

This is DH and my first month TTC and I have been charting for several years (for birth control reasons) so I am praying for a BFP even though I know it is unlikely being our first cycle to try... :) Best wishes to all of you, you are all such an inspiration to me! 

Elaine


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats, skeet!
Loving the bfp's right now! FX i can join you soon!! XXXX


----------



## Flowermal

Wishing a HnH 9 months to all the lovely ladies with BFPs. All the best to the rest awaiting their positive OPKs and BFPs..:hugs:


----------



## raye

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got a bfp on a cheapie at 10 dpo!

I'll show the clearblue tomorrow to be sure!


----------



## sharnw

YAY Raye!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats raye!!! :happydance: so many of us due at the same time!!


----------



## raye

I'm so excited...it's crazy!!! :test: I was like...sure why not try it?!?!?!
Behold! :bfp:

:happydance: thanks Sharn and Skeet!!! We're all having babies!
 



Attached Files:







TEST!!.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## echo

Congrats!


----------



## ttc1st

Congratulations!!


----------



## Mexx

I took another internet cheepie test this morning thinking why not there seems to be lots of baby luck this month on this thread. Not due till the 11th, but still another BFN for me :( It is taking so long to get preg - 9 months and nothing :(

Congrats to all of you getting your BFP :) Exciting times await x


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats on all the bfp ladies!

Bfn for me at 14dpo. Af was due. 4 days ago and is a no show


----------



## Annie77

TTC1st & Raye - congrats! Raye that is a great line 

Laura - keep positive, no AF means you are still in the running.

So much for my determination - am 11 dpo and seriously thinking about getting a FRER, normally but tesco or superdrug but feel a FRER might be better. What do people think?


----------



## doggylover

Congrats to the new bfps!!


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats, raye!! :) Woo hoo!! Hopefully I can join you guys with a BFP next week!

Laura, you're not out until the witch shows! Maybe you O'ed later than you thought?! keeping my FX for you!!

Mexx, don't get discouraged. I completely understand. This is cycle #10 for me and I am REALLY praying its the last time I have to TTC for a while! The 11th is still 4 days away, which is lightyears in TTC terms...you are SO not out, yet! FX FOR YOU!! :)

afm, 5DPO. another temp rise this morning on my chart! woop woop! This is my first time charting ever and I guess Im just glad to see that Im ovulating. Can't wait for testing day! Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## taurusmom05

Annie- I never even make it to 11dpo! that takes serious willpower and determination! I hate to be a bad influence...but I would TEST!! lol :) GL TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## Maomum

af is officially later than my longest cycle length.
have no tests left
dont want to waste money on another BFN so am just going to bury my head and see what happens :cry:


----------



## raye

Annie77 said:


> TTC1st & Raye - congrats! Raye that is a great line
> 
> Laura - keep positive, no AF means you are still in the running.
> 
> So much for my determination - am 11 dpo and seriously thinking about getting a FRER, normally but tesco or superdrug but feel a FRER might be better. What do people think?

I'd get a FRER, they show pretty good. :dohh:


----------



## Flowermal

Maomum said:


> af is officially later than my longest cycle length.
> have no tests left
> dont want to waste money on another BFN so am just going to bury my head and see what happens :cry:

Hang in there dear.. Ain't over yet :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

raye said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> TTC1st & Raye - congrats! Raye that is a great line
> 
> Laura - keep positive, no AF means you are still in the running.
> 
> So much for my determination - am 11 dpo and seriously thinking about getting a FRER, normally but tesco or superdrug but feel a FRER might be better. What do people think?
> 
> I'd get a FRER, they show pretty good. :dohh:Click to expand...

That's a gorgeous line! Congrats dear! :happydance:


----------



## taurusmom05

Maomum...ooooh, exciting!! fx crossed super tight for you!! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, this is ridiculous. Expect :witch: by the end of the day, otherwise she's late... and my temp... goes UP? To the highest temp this cycle? Annnnnnndd :bfn: with FMU. :wacko: (well, it wasn't exactly bfn, but I see the same stupid faint line I've been seeing most of the week which means nothing to me now since it's not progressively getting darker).


----------



## Maomum

i wish i could get faint lines :cry:


----------



## echo

I had a huge temp jump today, almost a whole degree. We'll see what happens...

Don't give up Maomum! Maybe you o'd late.


----------



## taurusmom05

wow echo!! thats a serious temp increase! fx you get a BFP soon!! :)

maomum, i agree...dont give up just yet! i definitely think you could have Oed later. what all did u use this cycle to help you know when O occurred?


----------



## Maomum

If you ladies looked at my other thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1084925-many-opinions-possible-my-sanity-please.html

You'd understand why I really don't think I'd be PG if I O'd late, which is why it's so confusing for me to have late AF


----------



## echo

How many cd's were you when you started having symptoms?


----------



## dannon

raye said:


> I'm so excited...it's crazy!!! :test: I was like...sure why not try it?!?!?!
> Behold! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance: thanks Sharn and Skeet!!! We're all having babies!

Congratulations...!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ladies, I finally took a test this morning... almost didn't take it thinking AF is on her way... and I got a :bfp:... still can't believe it.. I am gonna ask DH to get me some more tests including a digi one to be sure...!! I hope I am not seeing things....! sooo excited... have been TTC for 6 months.... 

:happydance:


----------



## raye

Maomum said:


> i wish i could get faint lines :cry:

Awww :hugs: you will! That was a cheapie and I know i put way too much on the stick! It said three drops but I filled it up three times and squeezed it all in the sample spot! I got pee everywhere *tmi* so I'm going to test with a CB today after work...and hope it's like WHAM!! PREGNANT!


----------



## dannon

here is a picture...
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## echo

Congrats!


----------



## raye

dannon said:


> Congratulations...!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ladies, I finally took a test this morning... almost didn't take it thinking AF is on her way... and I got a :bfp:... still can't believe it.. I am gonna ask DH to get me some more tests including a digi one to be sure...!! I hope I am not seeing things....! sooo excited... have been TTC for 6 months....
> 
> :happydance:

YAAAAY!!!!! We're all gonna have babies!!!! This is great, I haven't been so excited! :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats!!! Thats a definite :bfp:


----------



## LittleSpy

Congratulations, all you :bfp: ladies!! :wohoo:


----------



## taurusmom05

congrats dannon! what a beautiful bfp!!! :)


----------



## doggylover

Congrats Dannon!!!!!


----------



## shellyt

Hi ladies ... I tested Thursday and got a dissapointing BFN - i took it because I was a week late. I was so dissapointed I cried for an hour!

Anyways still no :witch: so I am confused but feeling bit more positive today xxxx what do u all reckon...am I still in the running? xxx


----------



## taurusmom05

shelly, youre always in the running until the witch shows!! good luck!! sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust :)


----------



## shellyt

aww thanks!  soo want to test 2moro but still might end up being a BFN!! xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

littlespy...that is a crazy temp spike!! did you test today??


----------



## LittleSpy

skeet9924 said:


> littlespy...that is a crazy temp spike!! did you test today??

:bfn: (aka, same stupid barely there line I've seen all week). Saving my last FRER until I see a good line on a couple of ICs or for next cycle if :witch: shows.

I totally expected my temp to plummet today since :witch: is due. I'm more confused than ever. I kind of have to assume I'm not pregnant. But I don't understand my temp or why I haven't at least started spotting. :shrug:


----------



## v6pony

I tested this morning at 14/15 DPO and got a :bfn:. Not even a hint of a line. None at all. So sad and disappointed. AF is due tomorrow so now it's just a waiting game.

Congrats to all the recent testers who got their :bfp:! H&H 9 months girls!


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Dannon! :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, and it's a good morning in deed!
Congratulations RAYE and DANNON:) xx
ECHO that's a nice increase girl:)
LITTLESPY I had a chart like that last cycle, triphasic, temp went up at the end as well, quite high. It is soooooo confusing. Keep your head up hon...
AFM my temp went back up this morning, not a crazy rise, but def where my post o temps have been averaging, so we'll see:)


----------



## Annie77

Fancying some pimms tomorrow for the tennis final as off work on Monday - should probably test first! That way I can return the unopened bottle of pimms!


----------



## ukgirl23

I tested yesterday with a digi and a frer at 11dpo, my cycles range from 25-30 days so AF could come anytime, usually it comes on CD27 which is today and I'm a moody bitch today so I think she's on her way. I hope I'm wrong though x


----------



## dannon

Thanks a lot everyone...!! :) this forum has been very helpful... I am glad I joined it..

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to test...! Lots and lots of baby dust to you all....


----------



## luna_19

Well af due tomorrow, temp still up but it's my first cycle temping so I don't know what usually happens with me

Congrats to all the new bfps, so many!


----------



## laurac1988

AF due four days ago. Temp is slowly going up as of today. BFN this morning


----------



## doggylover

Laura that all sounds promising!! I have heard 18 days of high temps definitely = pregnant, so flings crossed for your BFP soon !


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies. AF is due today or tmr. Did a test w FMU. Was a BFN. Saw a faint line but think its an evap line cos it looked colorless. If AF doesn't show up will test again in another 2 days. good luck to the rest testing as well :thumbup:


----------



## newfiegolf

Testing in the morning... So nervous!!! Af due today and don't have my normal AF symptoms at all


----------



## Jarenk

another st. patty's day baby!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Jarenk:)
I just got in from watching Magic Mike, loving the eye candy!!!!!! And my hubby is asleep, and won't wake up:(
Tomorrow is 8dpo, curious to see what temp does, probably will test with an IC


----------



## doggylover

Comgrats janerk!!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Congrats jarenk!! H&h 9 months to you hunny xxxc


----------



## taurusmom05

woo hoo, jarenk! congratulations! Wishing you a happy n healthy 9 mos :) those are beautiful bfp's!

afm, 6dpo...5 more days until af is due! my temps are still up so thats good news. the 13th seriously cant get here fast enough--and im doing EVERYTHING in my power not to test early!! help me stay strong, guys!! lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s


----------



## taurusmom05

loro i cant wait to see what your temp does today !!! that dip could have been implantation!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Jarenk!! :wohoo:

As for me - AF is AWOL. I'm still getting the nearly nonexistent lines on all my ICs. My temp is still way up. :shrug:


----------



## taurusmom05

LittleSpy said:


> Congrats, Jarenk!! :wohoo:
> 
> As for me - AF is AWOL. I'm still getting the nearly nonexistent lines on all my ICs. My temp is still way up. :shrug:

well ff says 18 days of high temps indicates pregnancy... so you only have 4 more days!! FX and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
post a pic of your tests you have been taking!! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, this is this morning's. But I've been getting lines like this or darker since Wednesday night. :wacko:

Sorry, I don't know what's up with those super fine hairs.... I guess cat? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







14dpo 7am resized.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## taurusmom05

hey i can see it, littlespy! maybe get another brand of test... i love my ic's but they can take a while before they start getting darker and showing any progression. ive got everything crossed for you! i hope this is the start of a big fat beautiful and bright bfp!


----------



## Mexx

Hey, 

I know sometimes people 'tweak' photos of pregnancy tests for a clearer image... just wondered what they changed in the photos? 

Also... how do you upload pics in here? It says upload URL so do I have to upload it to somewhere else first? 

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Cupcakechic27

I got my BFP on July 5.......BABY DUST TO YOU ALL


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone take a look at my chart.. just wondering if it
looked like i Ovulated yesterday with my temp dipping.. 
i need to change my ticker but not sure what i am right now!


----------



## taurusmom05

Congrats cupcake!

Becyboo I really think you Oed yesterday! With that temp increase today plus your opks...! It looks very good. You should see a few more high temps then your ch's will come! :) good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## LittleSpy

becyboo -- It does look like you may have ovulated yesterday. As long as your temp stays up for a couple more days. :thumbup:

Congrats, cupcake!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I hope so! :D 
i had pains all yesterday and my side started hurting aswell which was very strange
and today it feels like a stitch pain but not as intense thankfully :lol: .. i had like 
3 smileys in a row aswell i usually get 2 but i know to only count the first one
i just wanted to get a blank circle to confirm im not positive no more :lol:


----------



## Maomum

still no af
too scared to test for more bfn's
but it's not normal for me to be this late.


----------



## echo

Congrats jarenk and cupcake! GL Littlespy!


----------



## Annie77

Tested at 130 with 4th mu! As expected BFN :-(

Just waiting on andy Murray winning Wimbledon and will probably wait til tuesday


----------



## Annie77

Annie77 said:


> Tested at 130 with 4th mu! As expected BFN :-(
> 
> Just waiting on andy Murray winning Wimbledon and will probably wait til tuesday

And he lost! Hoping Tuesday brings me better luck!


----------



## v6pony

AF is due today (says FF). It is CD 29. I have 28-30 day cycles. I had like AF cramping this morning and knew it was coming but the cramps have gone away and still no AF. I'm going crazy!


----------



## youngmamttc

Can i join here?!

I'll be testing the 12 july, will only be 11dpo but im going camping that day so will have to test that early! xx


----------



## laurac1988

Going crazy here. Af duE 5 days ago. No sign. Just mucus. No bfp either


----------



## Maomum

laurac1988 said:


> Going crazy here. Af duE 5 days ago. No sign. Just mucus. No bfp either

same except 3 days late. lotsa mucus, BFN 2 days ago with cheapie.


----------



## norahbattie

Hi can you pop me down for the 22nd, thanks


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Taurus, my temp went up this morning:) Tested and BFN but figured that:)


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm losing my mind. I saw a tiny bit of pink streaked cm 8 hours ago and thought :witch: was about to show. Nothing since. I've revisited my FRERs from 10 and 11 dpo (I know, I'm pitiful :haha:). 10dpo has a light 2nd line but 11dpo has a pretty dark 2nd line. I thought I saw a very light 2nd line on 11dpo right after dipping but hadn't looked at it since then. I haven't taken any test other than those POS ICs since Thursday morning when I did the 2nd FRER.

I assume they normally get bad evap lines? Do any of you have experience with that?
 



Attached Files:







FRER old.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## luna_19

they say you shouldn't try to read them after 10 minutes but I've taken several frers in my time and have never had even a hint of a line when I look at them days later


----------



## sharnw

LittleSpy- test again :)


----------



## lorojovanos

*Little*, I have had a couple of FRERs have a pink line show up, once the test was dried...a serious bad evap line with colour. 
I hope and pray this isn't your case, you need to test again, and take a pic right away...
I'm going to keep checking on ya:)


----------



## LittleSpy

I took pics right away. Sssuuuuuupppppeeeerrrr faint lines on both. Probably the indent line. So both bfns, I think.

So, it probably is what you've experienced. :thumbup: I was just wondering since I hadn't heard much about FRERs having bad evaps. And, of course, with :witch: being 2 flipping days late at this point, I'm reading too much into stupid stuff like this.

(These are my 10dpo and 11dpo tests, by the way -- the ones I posted a couple posts back that have the nasty pink evap looking lines on them now)
 



Attached Files:







frer 10dpo resized.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 16









frer 11dpo resized.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lorojovanos

Lets see what tomorrows temp does and remember that being stressed can delay AF if its coming. There are lots of women who don't get BFP's until they are VERY late.
Chin up Love:)


----------



## mummyconfused

Can be Put on day 28 please. Will test earlier for sure lol


----------



## skeet9924

was it the same urine little spy or different batch? it could be there wasnt as much hcg cause i see a faint line...

I'm currently freaking myself out..I keep taking hpt and the lines are getting fainter :(


----------



## mummyconfused

Skeet - that's what happened when I had a chemical :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Skeet, try and have a good nights rest, try not to pee for quite some time and test in the am. But you have to stop testing and testing...like you said to spy, it could be diluted hence why your lines may be looking lighter. 
You will be in my thoughts tonight...


----------



## skeet9924

i know i need to stop peeing on things..I've had so many losses I panic..i need to remember what will happen will happen... I need to take my own advice lol


----------



## lorojovanos

You keep freaking yourself out, and worrying yourself sick, CAN cause bad things to happen. It's our nature, its way easier said than done I know, but i have been w u on this journey for some time now, and i wish youd relax, enjoy. Im sure everything is fine...:)


----------



## LittleSpy

skeet9924 said:


> was it the same urine little spy or different batch? it could be there wasnt as much hcg cause i see a faint line...
> 
> I'm currently freaking myself out..I keep taking hpt and the lines are getting fainter :(

Different - 10dpo fmu and 11dpo fmu

Try to only test once every other day or so. :flower: Doesn't mean much coming from someone who just dug out 3-4 day old tests to obsess over evap lines, does it? :haha:

Edit: Oh, more pink streaked cm. Maybe:witch: is going to finally put me out of my misery! :haha:


----------



## BabyKayKay

I tested the 5th, but BFN. Still no AF and I have a large amount of watery CM, and twingy, crampy bits from my belly button down. A get little tingles, itches, and tiny shooting pains in my boobies. :C Not sure what is going on. I need to retest eventually. Just afraid of BFN again. Ugh. I want to wait as long as possible. I am just surprised I havent had a period yet. :I 
It's unnerving.

Congrats on all the BFPs, you guys! And good luck to those in the running, still. And hugs to those who the witch got. D:

EDIT: My daytime temp is 99.4! Oh my goodness. I don't feel sick D: What on earth...


----------



## skeet9924

Thanks ladies..you ladies keep me sane :hugs: 

babykaykay..you should test :)


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG OMG...ok, I havent gotten a BFP HOWEVER, I took out my +opk on CD15, just to see what would happen. It had been mentioned to me that perhaps that dip at "6dpo" was actually me ovulating, putting me basically in the no chance category since we hadn't be intimate for so long...Also, on Advanced, my crosshairs got taken away about 4dpo. So I switched to research and got them back. Well, no +opk and back on advanced, I have solid crosshairs!!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow I will be 9dpo, obviously testing again. Hoping that at 6 dpo, that dip was a good sign... At least we know for sure, the soy worked, my first time using it, only doing 100mg all 5 days, and it was way sooner than my Clomid cycles...My temps are totally different this time too. I'm praying so hard that I get my BFP:)
I don't know what I'd do without all of you girls:)


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924 said:


> was it the same urine little spy or different batch? it could be there wasnt as much hcg cause i see a faint line...
> 
> I'm currently freaking myself out..I keep taking hpt and the lines are getting fainter :(

Skeet :hugs: please stay calm xxx 
I only had 1 loss 2 years ago, and im a little scared for losing this one :nope:
I have taken maybe 15- 20 FRER's since my bfp at 9 dpo :dohh: and now I have decided to STOP poas :) i am learning to relax now. Im 14 dpo tomorrow. Try to relax please xx

GL ladies!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I have a feeling I'll be moving on to next cycle. Had a very small bit of blood-streaked cm again tonight so I'm thinking :witch: may finally show up tomorrow, 3 days late.

Anyone here use preseed? Where do you buy it? I ask because... um... we didn't need lube before dd.... but she (if you're pregnant, stop reading now :haha:) royally ripped me a new one on her way out and it's WAY too painful to :sex: without lube. From what I understand, preseed is the only sperm-friendly lube. We just used KY this past month. Perhaps part of the problem?


----------



## lorojovanos

LITTLE I got mine at makeababy.com Delivery in 2 days. I didn't tell hubby Id bought it, and sneak some in. Hed comment how wet he'd get me...stroke his ego a bit, makes for a better time in bed...

Been on here for like 5 hours, hadn't peed, so took a test...
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## skeet9924

Little spy.. I got mine on makeababy.ca but I don't know if they deliver to the states.. Apparently amazon has it

Thanks sharnw.. I think I'm just going to take my temp until I see my on and stay away from the hpt.. I haven't had any spotting or anything


----------



## sharnw

I wish I was still temping this cycle, I would've loved to see how my chart looked


----------



## mah0113

i am not sure if im in my 2ww yet bc im not sure if i ovulated yet...im def in the fertile days bc i have ewcm...i have a 28-30 day cycle and today was either cd 14 or 13 depending on which day i start counting af as starting from.

my af is weird and i usually start with dark brown cm and dnt actually bleed until the following day. this cycle on the 25th during the day when i wiped i saw slight color and was scared that it was AF..that night I saw a little more but still wasnt certain. the following morning [26th] when I wiped I saw that it was def AF. when should i start counting cd1 in that case?


----------



## shellyt

Still no AF and tested yesterday and still BFN - not sure if that is good or bad? lol been reading a few stories where ppl dont get a BFP until 8 weeks!!! x


----------



## mummyconfused

Is it possible to ovulate on cycle day 9? I've got o pains on left side and stretchy CM?


----------



## laurac1988

shellyt said:


> Still no AF and tested yesterday and still BFN - not sure if that is good or bad? lol been reading a few stories where ppl dont get a BFP until 8 weeks!!! x

Am in same boat. Af was due 6 days ago


----------



## bubumaci

mah0113 said:


> i am not sure if im in my 2ww yet bc im not sure if i ovulated yet...im def in the fertile days bc i have ewcm...i have a 28-30 day cycle and today was either cd 14 or 13 depending on which day i start counting af as starting from.
> 
> my af is weird and i usually start with dark brown cm and dnt actually bleed until the following day. this cycle on the 25th during the day when i wiped i saw slight color and was scared that it was AF..that night I saw a little more but still wasnt certain. the following morning [26th] when I wiped I saw that it was def AF. when should i start counting cd1 in that case?

CD1 is the day when you start having fresh blood. The brown is not considered to be your period yet - so the 26th, when you really were bleeding, is your CD1 :)



mummyconfused said:


> Is it possible to ovulate on cycle day 9? I've got o pains on left side and stretchy CM?

It certainly is possible to ovulate on day 9 - does sound a little early though. It may also be, that you are 1-2 days before ovulation - when the follicle is nice and swollen and ready to burst, but you actually ovulate one or two days later. EWCM can also be there one to two days before you ovulate.. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Still no :witch:. Temp still high (?!). BFN x2 this morning. :wacko:

Of course, crazy line-eyed me sees something on the FRER. But I'm 15dpo, I should be seeing far more than "something."
 



Attached Files:







15dpo 7am.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## echo

Sometimes it takes longer! I've heard of 21dpo before positive test.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

AF finally found me!! :happydance:

I'M OUT THIS MONTH!


----------



## SBinRI

LittleSpy said:


> Still no :witch:. Temp still high (?!). BFN x2 this morning. :wacko:
> 
> Of course, crazy line-eyed me sees something on the FRER. But I'm 15dpo, I should be seeing far more than "something."

I DO see something!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh goodness. I told my friend at work (we were friends before we worked together here) that my lady time didn't show up (we're on the same schedule :haha:). She proceeded to inform me that she NEVER got a positive hpt with her last child. She said she was 2 months late for her period and finally went to her gyn for a blood test... pregnant. :wacko: I mean, you read about that stuff happening online, but it's different when someone you know personally had that happen to them.


----------



## BabyKayKay

Took a test this morning. I /thought/ I saw a line, but I was wrong. I took it apart to look closer (bad me) and it just happened to be a pretty indent line. 
Still no period. 
CP is HIIIIIIIIIIIGH on up there (I was low low LOW last week til friday), and I feel a little queasy this morning. 

I really hope I get my BFP or, heaven forbid, AF. I am tired of this waiting game, and I am feeling slightly insulted by body right now. My CM is just milky to clumpy white. -rolls eyes-

BFP BFP BFP (come on everyone CHANT!!)


----------



## BabyKayKay

LittleSpy said:


> Still no :witch:. Temp still high (?!). BFN x2 this morning. :wacko:
> 
> Of course, crazy line-eyed me sees something on the FRER. But I'm 15dpo, I should be seeing far more than "something."


AHHHH.
THERE. See it?! OMG. D: There it is! :D 

I want to say congrats! WOOO.
(I am pre-celebrating for you. I can stop making these balloons for you if you want me too...erm...)


----------



## laurac1988

*hand up* same over here. 6 days late. No af, no bfp

Getting annoyed now. Cervix is doing a great impression of a yoyo


----------



## Sabster

Hey ladies! 

im hoping to test in 3 days! I have 31-35 day cycles and Ive been pinpoiting down OV, through mucus and I generally feel when Im OV... But I did cover a full week just to be sure!! 

so we will we what happens!! this is our 3rd month TTC for our #1 BB!


----------



## Annie77

Really bad Headache and nausea today (not alcohol related!)

God I really hope this is it. I ov early this month so should be due AF tomorrow but if it is 28 day cycle it may be fri.

Ann


----------



## lorojovanos

I took a test last night before bed, here it is...

I'll post this am's shortly
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> I took a test last night before bed, here it is...
> 
> I'll post this am's shortly

Here it is, top is last night, bottom is the morning...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







preg1.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## echo

Hey loro,
I can see a faint line in the morning test...I hope it keeps getting darker for you. The top I don't see, but I know that pics don't do tests justice and I'm not a line spotter, in general. If I were you, I'd wait until Wednesday and use a digi or FRER. Congrats, though...


----------



## boxxey

I see one on the bottom as well


----------



## ukgirl23

good luck sabster! hope that this is your month hun!! 

Loro I'm loving your tests right now, they are looking great! I hope that test line keeps getting darker for you love! 

AFM I tested this morning with my precious FMU lol and this is my test below... I see a very very very faint line.. what do you think ladies?? I'm late for my period and I feel pregnant.. I have doctors on wednesday, I'm roughly 13dpo x 

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7536058118/][img]https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7536058118_353ee56560.jpg[/url] 20120709_160001 by Diamond449, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## v6pony

Congrats to all you girls that got your BFP! :happydance:

So sorry to everyone who got BFN's or AF! :hugs:

AFM, I got AF late last night. I am now officially on to next cycle.


----------



## ukgirl23

sorry to hear that v6pony! I hope your next cycle will be your BFP cycle!! hugs xxx


----------



## echo

laurac1988 said:


> *hand up* same over here. 6 days late. No af, no bfp
> 
> Getting annoyed now. Cervix is doing a great impression of a yoyo

Do you agree with FF ovulation date? Could you have o'd later, like the 30th/1st, with a fallback rise following?


----------



## amitsmom

AF came on 8th - on track - first day of my missed period...


----------



## lorojovanos

Hey girls, So if you recall, on 6dpo, I had a significant temp drop, and also one time, I had bits of EWCM mixed in with my CM which was 95% super creamy. Today, 9 dpo, another temp drop, not quite as low and 6dpo though. I just checked CM and it's the same thing. Almost all creamy, but a tiny bit of EWCM... 7 and 8 dpo, only creamy...weird


----------



## mah0113

lorojovanos said:


> Hey girls, So if you recall, on 6dpo, I had a significant temp drop, and also one time, I had bits of EWCM mixed in with my CM which was 95% super creamy. Today, 9 dpo, another temp drop, not quite as low and 6dpo though. I just checked CM and it's the same thing. Almost all creamy, but a tiny bit of EWCM... 7 and 8 dpo, only creamy...weird

wow you girls really dig into your CM :haha:
i only started checking the actual consistency this month before i would just eyeball it haha


----------



## Maomum

UK girl i see a line!!!

So, still no af and am delaying testing till I'm at least over a week late to ensure it isn't just delayed for whatever reasons..........

Shooting pain, and tingly boobies today. EUGH I hate symptoms getting my hopes up.


----------



## my3twr

klaremumof3 said:


> They tell u how many weeks u r

Wow, can you tell I haven't done this in several years, lol.


----------



## shellyt

laurac1988 said:


> shellyt said:
> 
> 
> Still no AF and tested yesterday and still BFN - not sure if that is good or bad? lol been reading a few stories where ppl dont get a BFP until 8 weeks!!! x
> 
> Am in same boat. Af was due 6 days agoClick to expand...

Aww its hard isnt it? I just want to know now!! lol xxx least I suppose there is still hope xxx



echo said:


> Sometimes it takes longer! I've heard of 21dpo before positive test.

Wow thats made me feel more hopeful  xxx I am going to do anouther test weekend, dont know what I'll do if it is still negative :-(



LittleSpy said:


> Oh goodness. I told my friend at work (we were friends before we worked together here) that my lady time didn't show up (we're on the same schedule :haha:). She proceeded to inform me that she NEVER got a positive hpt with her last child. She said she was 2 months late for her period and finally went to her gyn for a blood test... pregnant. :wacko: I mean, you read about that stuff happening online, but it's different when someone you know personally had that happen to them.

Thats amazing lol xx makes me hopeful again but worried at same time, I dont really want to go to the doctors for blood test because I do not think they are undertstanding and will say there is lots of reasons why might not be having a period.... you know what they are like!



laurac1988 said:


> *hand up* same over here. 6 days late. No af, no bfp
> 
> Getting annoyed now. Cervix is doing a great impression of a yoyo

Think it is worse not knowing than getting your AF xxx


----------



## ~chipper~

Heya Ladies! Big congrats to the BFP's! I love seeing them, Gives me hope!

So sorry for those AF arrived for and best of luck to all those still in the running!

AFM: today is my test day, but woke up late for work so not even thinking used the bathroom before grabbing a test:dohh: But AF is due to arrive today anyway and have been having my usual pre-AF cramping since Saturday. She usually makes her arrival in the afternoon... Guess we'll see if she shows, but I'm pretty much just waiting for her...if not i will NOT be forgetting to test in the morning :)

xxhugsxx

EDIT: Just realized I had my test date for tomorrow the 10th...I had forgotten I moved it to the day after AF was supposed to arrive...I had gotten tired of seeing BFN's followed by the witch's arrival shortly after...so I didn't miss my "official" test date :)


----------



## my3twr

Congrats to all the bfp's I've missed over the past few days. Still no af for me and the last bfn I got was the day after I expected af. I've always been like clockwork, so I'm not sure what is going on. Perhaps I am wrong about my cycle length?


----------



## shellyt

my3twr said:


> Congrats to all the bfp's I've missed over the past few days. Still no af for me and the last bfn I got was the day after I expected af. I've always been like clockwork, so I'm not sure what is going on. Perhaps I am wrong about my cycle length?

There seems to be a few of us with no AF but no BFP! xxx


----------



## ukgirl23

Maomum said:


> UK girl i see a line!!!
> 
> So, still no af and am delaying testing till I'm at least over a week late to ensure it isn't just delayed for whatever reasons..........
> 
> Shooting pain, and tingly boobies today. EUGH I hate symptoms getting my hopes up.


yay I'm not crazy line squinty mad!! 

could just be an evil evap though.. fingers crossed its the start of my BFP lol.. 

how late are you now?? I had massive cramps on saturday but AF never came!! I keep checking for it but nothing.. I'm waiting til thursday now and trying not to take that faint line as a bfp too soon... maybe I can get the doctor to do bloods on wednesday if no af.. keep us updated xx good luck xx


----------



## Maomum

@UKgirl:

3 or 4 days late now, with no sign, none of my usual symptoms...
getting indigestion a bit, and random pains in my boobies.. nothing else.
loads of creamy CM and a hard closed cervix for the past week.


----------



## Mexx

I'm due AF tomorrow - keep getting cramps in tummy today. I had a BFN this morning - really hope something magical happens tonight and I somehow get a BFP by the morning but i'm not overly hopeful :(


----------



## LittleSpy

lorojovanos said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> I took a test last night before bed, here it is...
> 
> I'll post this am's shortly
> 
> Here it is, top is last night, bottom is the morning...:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: Welcome to the stupid-almost-nonexistant-2nd-line club. :flower:


----------



## ukgirl23

Maomum said:


> @UKgirl:
> 
> 3 or 4 days late now, with no sign, none of my usual symptoms...
> getting indigestion a bit, and random pains in my boobies.. nothing else.
> loads of creamy CM and a hard closed cervix for the past week.

I'm exactly the same but I'm sick to my stomach when I'm hungry which means the times I dont want to eat are the best times to eat :( I usually get fat spots beforeAF and my skin is amazing this month lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

ukgirl23 said:


> Maomum said:
> 
> 
> @UKgirl:
> 
> 3 or 4 days late now, with no sign, none of my usual symptoms...
> getting indigestion a bit, and random pains in my boobies.. nothing else.
> loads of creamy CM and a hard closed cervix for the past week.
> 
> I'm exactly the same but I'm sick to my stomach when I'm hungry which means the times I dont want to eat are the best times to eat :( I usually get fat spots beforeAF and my skin is amazing this month lol xClick to expand...

I had all kinds of "symptoms" haha:) last week but now hardly anything. Just mild cramping and backache. Last week, I thought my boobs were going to explode. So sensitive and tingly and sore and burning... just like I remember pregnancy boobs. I guess it was just progesterone overload or something. I seriously can't believe :witch: hasn't shown up. Of all the times to be late! My first cycle ttc #2?! Seriously? :wacko:


----------



## ukgirl23

there are quite a few women on the tww at the moment who have missed AF but having BFNs! :/ Last night I went to my brothers birthday meal and felt so sick I had to go outside for a bit, my face was burning up, then as soon as I started eating I felt better and even wanted dessert but then dessert made me feel sick again :/ I've been feeling sick every day for a week!


----------



## ukgirl23

well I just went to the toilet and had a tiiiiiny little bit of blood tinged mucus so AF could be on her way after all


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i49.tinypic.com/2z4gt3m.jpg

I'm so confused, Did I O? My chart doesn't look like it but my OPKs do.


----------



## luna_19

Liz I don't have any experience using those ic opks but I think the line has to be at least half dark and yours looks like only the very edge is dark so maybe you're still waiting?

Today I am officially late! I think I'm too chicken to test though, don't want to join the no af bfn club...


----------



## lizlovelust

Not still waiting, the positives I've gotten before have looked like this, I'm talking about my chart doesn't look like it though. The positive OPK was yestday and todays is stark white


----------



## SBinRI

lizlovelust said:


> https://i49.tinypic.com/2z4gt3m.jpg
> 
> I'm so confused, Did I O? My chart doesn't look like it but my OPKs do.

That first to last test looks pretty good!


----------



## echo

my cheap opk's only ever got dark at the edge....so I'd say the 2nd to last one is very close. Today is prob your o day.


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree with echo that today or maybe even tomorrow is your O day -- I'd bet your temp goes up tomorrow or Wednesday. Get to :sex:!


----------



## lizlovelust

Even though my OPK today is stark white?


----------



## echo

O is 24-36 hours AFTER pos opk surge. And stark white one is probably due to having had too much water or faulty test.


----------



## lorojovanos

Liz, the second to last one looks sooooooooo close, but not quite. Test tonight as well as tomorrow. Sometimes its not clear on your chart for a few days after ovulation...


----------



## lizlovelust

Well the control line is there, just no test line.


----------



## lizlovelust

Loro, I'll try another test in a bit, maybe it'll show up?


----------



## echo

I've had faulty tests still have a control line. Particularly cheapies.


----------



## SBinRI

Just do it! Lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Lol we did last night! and hopefully again tonight!


----------



## ~chipper~

~chipper~ said:


> Heya Ladies! Big congrats to the BFP's! I love seeing them, Gives me hope!
> 
> So sorry for those AF arrived for and best of luck to all those still in the running!
> 
> AFM: today is my test day, but woke up late for work so not even thinking used the bathroom before grabbing a test:dohh: But AF is due to arrive today anyway and have been having my usual pre-AF cramping since Saturday. She usually makes her arrival in the afternoon... Guess we'll see if she shows, but I'm pretty much just waiting for her...if not i will NOT be forgetting to test in the morning :)
> 
> xxhugsxx
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I had my test date for tomorrow the 10th...I had forgotten I moved it to the day after AF was supposed to arrive...I had gotten tired of seeing BFN's followed by the witch's arrival shortly after...so I didn't miss my "official" test date :)



So tested when I got home as AF never arrived and so happy to say that DH and I Finally did it!! We caught that eggy!! This past year has been tough, but just want to thank all you ladies, I never posted much, but everyone is so nice and helpful :) Hope to see you all get your much wanted BFP's as well! here is a pic, came up right away!
 



Attached Files:







misc.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ukgirl23

congratulations chipper that is a lovely BFP!! happy and healthy 9 months hun xx :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats chipper!! :wohoo:

Pretty sure I'm finally out. Pink on the tp the last 2 times I checked. Not super happy to see :witch: imminent, but glad to know one way or another. 

Looks like I bought those 6 FRERs today for next cycle. :haha: Thanks for humoring me over the last week. :flower:


----------



## sharnw

Congrats Chipper!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats to those with BFP's - very nice to see!
Sorry to those the :witch: got and good luck next cycle.
:dust: to everyone!
I am 10 to 12 dpo today. Not 100% sure exactly when I ovulated as I got an HCG trigger shot after doing clomid and injectibles and I am on progesterone supplements so my temp would go up regardless. I am pretty sure I O'd the day after FF gave me my cross hairs just from O pains. I have been testing every morning since Friday and all are BFN's. I think my chart looks great but it could be progesterone making it so nice.Im not even sure if I feel pregnant - sometimes I do as I have lots of symptoms but then I worry Im not. I am going to get my beta on thursday instead of Tuesday though - just to give me a few more days to implant. 
It is very nice to hear the success stories and I find you ladies to be very positive even when you get bad news.
I have been reading all the stories but not posting as I feel like I'm in limbo during this TWW for some reason.
Fxed for you ladies!


----------



## lorojovanos

Since some of you saw something last night and not very much this morning, I thought I'd try again tonight. Some women have better luck then. So top is last night, and bottom is tonight. I tried for quite some time to get a great pic but this is the best I could get...:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







pp.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## skeet9924

congrats chipper!!!!


----------



## echo

Congrats chipper!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats chipper!
H&H 9 months!


----------



## Becyboo__x

lorojovanos said:


> Since some of you saw something last night and not very much this morning, I thought I'd try again tonight. Some women have better luck then. So top is last night, and bottom is tonight. I tried for quite some time to get a great pic but this is the best I could get...:wacko:

I can see something very faint and pale on the middle test


----------



## doggylover

H&h nine months to our new bfps!!!


----------



## ukgirl23

Af got me girls! See you all next month xx


----------



## laurac1988

I'm still in limbo. Af a week late


----------



## 28329

I'm out. Witch got me yesterday.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats chipper!
I tested this morning and again BFN! My boobs are super sore today though - worse than usual and I have had a lot of pinching in my lower tummy the last few days.


----------



## LittleSpy

:witch: got me good overnight and my temp took an impressive nosedive this morning. 
DO NOT USE GREEN HANDLED ICs! :haha:

GL everyone!
:dust:


----------



## BabyKayKay

Boo, little spy. :C Sorry about that. GL next month! <3


----------



## lorojovanos

O No Little:( I'm so sorry, and also to everyone else who got AF

AFM, temp went back up today, woke up with a crazy amount of pimples, came out of no where:( Got some light cramps. Tested and there is still a hint of a line which someone suggested may just be the antibody strip (Which may have been what we were all seeing on your LITTLE) I can see the indent line pretty good on a FRER but that's about all...


----------



## LittleSpy

Loro -- I agree that most of my "lines" were probably just the antibody strip/indent line, especially the lines on the FRERs. But I had a couple of green ICs that were *absolutely* false positive (they weren't back to back otherwise I'd think I had a chemical pregnancy). The pink lines are still on them!
Fx your lines get darker! :flower:


----------



## skeet9924

awww so sorry little spy :hugs: and to every one else that the evil :witch: got :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust: to those still testing!! Hope you dont mind..I'm going to continue creaping!


----------



## shellyt

I am still in LIMBO!!! arrrrgggghhhh lol (rant over)


----------



## gina1987

This is so neat I test 7/16 if I can wait....the trick has been not to purchase any test so that's my biggest fight ...not to buy test lol baby dust to all!


----------



## Mexx

I was due AF today but nothing yet :( I really want it to stay away. 

Something doesn't feel normal but not sure what ..... Just hope its my turn... otherwise cycle 10 ahead of us :(


----------



## Sholi

10 - 12 dpo, not sure because i've been having 26 day cycles lately. slightly sore nipples, some sharp cramps in breasts and down there. trying not to think or pay attention to anything because I'm fed up of the disappointments. Af due Thursday or Saturday.

congratulations to all the BFP'S and big hugs to all those who got AF. All these no AF/no BFP's, make for a very exciting thread this month!!

good luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## babiesonbrain

New to the site and stumbled across this thread - sooo glad I'm not the only one obsessing! Honestly I've been thinking I'm going crazy! 

Only just started TTC and already a raving lunatic. Have bought pregnancy tests on mass and all I'm getting are negatives...due in 2 days time. Is it time to give up hope?!


----------



## doggylover

babiesonbrain said:


> New to the site and stumbled across this thread - sooo glad I'm not the only one obsessing! Honestly I've been thinking I'm going crazy!
> 
> Only just started TTC and already a raving lunatic. Have bought pregnancy tests on mass and all I'm getting are negatives...due in 2 days time. Is it time to give up hope?!

Nooooo!!lots of people don't show up on a test until day af is due, or for some people even later!! So hold on in there and good luck!


----------



## Annie77

Congrats chipper, sorry witch got you ukgirl:-(

14dpo today. Back sore, feel like crap, nausea and boobs still sore. Getting crampy feeling but this can sometimes be due to my back pain etc. Trying to hold off testing again til thu/fri.

Also - really bad headache for last few days, not sure if this a sign of early preg or just post-holiday bug.


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I Oed, what do you ladies think?


----------



## Jarenk

Just an update: dr not only confirmed with their own dip test, it was also confirmed that my progesterone levels are 14-which she said were normal, my hcg levels are consistent with four, almost five, weeks gestation, and my pit. levels are normal. I have a f/u appointment on the 20th. I'm pretty excited about this little surprise!


----------



## LittleSpy

lizlovelust said:


> I think I Oed, what do you ladies think?


I don't see a temp shift indicating ovulation yet. :shrug:


----------



## doggylover

Jarenk said:


> Just an update: dr not only confirmed with their own dip test, it was also confirmed that my progesterone levels are 14-which she said were normal, my hcg levels are consistent with four, almost five, weeks gestation, and my pit. levels are normal. I have a f/u appointment on the 20th. I'm pretty excited about this little surprise!

Yay!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: congratulations!!! Only 35 weeks left!!


----------



## skeet9924

Jarenk said:


> Just an update: dr not only confirmed with their own dip test, it was also confirmed that my progesterone levels are 14-which she said were normal, my hcg levels are consistent with four, almost five, weeks gestation, and my pit. levels are normal. I have a f/u appointment on the 20th. I'm pretty excited about this little surprise!

congrats!!


----------



## skeet9924

lizlovelust said:


> I think I Oed, what do you ladies think?

cant say for sure yet


----------



## shobbs

can i please join, af is due 20th currently on 4dpo xx


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> Congrats chipper, sorry witch got you ukgirl:-(
> 
> 14dpo today. Back sore, feel like crap, nausea and boobs still sore. Getting crampy feeling but this can sometimes be due to my back pain etc. Trying to hold off testing again til thu/fri.
> 
> Also - really bad headache for last few days, not sure if this a sign of early preg or just post-holiday bug.

when are you testing??


----------



## luna_19

well add me to the no af bfn club :(

2 days late, bfn on frer this morning...will test again on Friday if she's not here yet


----------



## Annie77

skeet9924 said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats chipper, sorry witch got you ukgirl:-(
> 
> 14dpo today. Back sore, feel like crap, nausea and boobs still sore. Getting crampy feeling but this can sometimes be due to my back pain etc. Trying to hold off testing again til thu/fri.
> 
> Also - really bad headache for last few days, not sure if this a sign of early preg or just post-holiday bug.
> 
> when are you testing??Click to expand...

Thurs or fri. Last month I had a luteal phase of 16 days (has been 14 for as long as I have been recording it) so am trying not to get excited. I tested at 12dpo.

Feeling really rubbish as the day goes on but no AF yet, no PMS spots yet but feeling some cramps. How are you feeling skeet?


----------



## mummyconfused

:)


----------



## raye

Hi guys!!! I'm 4 weeks along and I wanted to tell you guys how I'm doing and about my symptoms!

I'm happy! :happydance: But my husband and I have been planning and we're having tough choices about some things! :nope: What we did agree to was the name! If it's a boy his name would be Michael, and if it's a girl, it'll be Madison. 

I started prenatal pills and I'll have my first appointment on the 16th.

My symptoms aren't that bad yet. The worst one was my BOOBS. OMGGG. They were hurting everyday. My cup is now a F and I feel they are busting out of my body! I had no CM, bleeding, spotting, cramps, fever, back pain or nausea. Only tender, sore, painful bbs made it hard to sleep on my tummy and to wear um :blush: to wear clothes....:shrug:

DH has a cold....so he's been sleeping all day, and I have to stay away...lol! You're pregnant when things are different! That's what I had to find out!

Good luck and babydust to all the future and current Mommies!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats chipper, sorry witch got you ukgirl:-(
> 
> 14dpo today. Back sore, feel like crap, nausea and boobs still sore. Getting crampy feeling but this can sometimes be due to my back pain etc. Trying to hold off testing again til thu/fri.
> 
> Also - really bad headache for last few days, not sure if this a sign of early preg or just post-holiday bug.
> 
> when are you testing??Click to expand...
> 
> Thurs or fri. Last month I had a luteal phase of 16 days (has been 14 for as long as I have been recording it) so am trying not to get excited. I tested at 12dpo.
> 
> Feeling really rubbish as the day goes on but no AF yet, no PMS spots yet but feeling some cramps. How are you feeling skeet?Click to expand...


Ohh i really hope this is it for you!!! What dpo are you at? 

I feel exhausted lol...mind you before I was knew I was pregnant I overbooked myself this week. I just moved in to a new house, still trying to unpack, working every day, and trying to plan a bachelorette at my house this friday. My poor oh works crazy long hours and because I'm considered high risk I'm not able to do anything I have to leave him a list of things to move around for me everyday. We are also going to go pick up or bbq and patio furniture tomorrow. 
Symptoms wise...sore bb's here and there,sore back ( probably from doing all the work around my house ) the odd cramp, and super bloated!! lol I cant even suck in my belly...but that could be because i'm progesterone supplements. I've had one or two waves of nause. A strange thing that has happened to me this week is a stupid eye twitch!! lol dont know if that is related or not though


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Not sure if I am too late to jump in on this band-wagon... but here goes:

I am currently only 2dpo & this is my first month TTC... & this is also my very first post!:hi:

I have been using OPK tests since late June; OPK test finally peaked on Sunday 7/8 & stayed that way until early in the morning 7/9 (3am). Needless to say, DH & I BD on 7/8 in the afternoon. I laid on the bed for a good 45 minutes or so after BDing... hips elevated, etc. I had the most perfect CM...:laugh2:

I will be a late July tester... maybe starting around the 20th or so (a couple days before AF expected...)

I am experiencing sore nipples right now; anyone else notice this sort of thing right after O? I am hoping it is a good sign!

I am so very new to this; everything just seems overwhelming, so I am doing my best to just relax, stay calm, & not WORRY about this! The problem is: my DH has a crazy schedule, so hitting that perfect OPK peak day this month at a time when he was actually at home was a BLESSING. I do not foresee many opportunities for us to catch even the typical window around O b/c of his work schedule. 

I will gladly accept any tips, hints, & especially... WHAT DO I DO DURING THIS 2WW??? I feel like wrapping up in a blanket & protecting myself from everything... is it safe to resume normal activity, etc? 

I apologize for all the questions... but I am so excited & I am praying that we were able to hit the mark thanks to the OPK positives.

I look forward to getting to know more of you on this forum, & I look forward to the journey!

Prayers for a :bfp: this month to us all!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi guys!
Not much to report, I tested on a FRER, really noticable indent line, thats all so far. Out of IC's, more come tomorrow so I'll test again in the morning with an FRER and see what 11 dpo has to offer me... Lots of creamy CM, bb's starting to hurt a wee bit, but very well could be AF. Good luck to all the ladies who are testing tomorrow:)


----------



## skeet9924

welcome momstheword. Try not to worry too much during the tww...you can feel free to continue to normal stuff. If you dont you could put your life on hold for a long time ( I've been ttc for 1.5 years) I also get the crazy work schedule and not being able to hit Ovulation time...the past 5 months oh and i have been on complete different schedules and until we moved last week we didnt even see each other at all during the week. Stay calm, enjoy your oh as much as possible and have fun!!


----------



## skeet9924

loro- how come you keep getting these indent lines????? I've never had them on frer unless I looked like 2 hours later. Hopefully its your bfp getting ready to sneak up on you!!


----------



## lorojovanos

skeet9924 said:


> loro- how come you keep getting these indent lines????? I've never had them on frer unless I looked like 2 hours later. Hopefully its your bfp getting ready to sneak up on you!!

I'm not really sure, I keep asking myself the same question:wacko: When I look, I can see something, no colour at all though. I take it out of the case to examine closer, and it is 100% just the indent. So I'm not too sure. I'll just test again in the am, and tomorrow night after my IC's arrive...
I'm just unsure about my temps... Last months was amazing... not pregnant, but it "looked" so good. Now, my temps are so up and down... Time will tell:thumbup:


----------



## sharnw

lorojovanos said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> loro- how come you keep getting these indent lines????? I've never had them on frer unless I looked like 2 hours later. Hopefully its your bfp getting ready to sneak up on you!!
> 
> I'm not really sure, I keep asking myself the same question:wacko: When I look, I can see something, no colour at all though. I take it out of the case to examine closer, and it is 100% just the indent. So I'm not too sure. I'll just test again in the am, and tomorrow night after my IC's arrive...
> I'm just unsure about my temps... Last months was amazing... not pregnant, but it "looked" so good. Now, my temps are so up and down... Time will tell:thumbup:Click to expand...

FX for you loro :dust: xxx


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> loro- how come you keep getting these indent lines????? I've never had them on frer unless I looked like 2 hours later. Hopefully its your bfp getting ready to sneak up on you!!
> 
> I'm not really sure, I keep asking myself the same question:wacko: When I look, I can see something, no colour at all though. I take it out of the case to examine closer, and it is 100% just the indent. So I'm not too sure. I'll just test again in the am, and tomorrow night after my IC's arrive...
> I'm just unsure about my temps... Last months was amazing... not pregnant, but it "looked" so good. Now, my temps are so up and down... Time will tell:thumbup:Click to expand...

That's so frustrating!! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Annie77

Right ladies - 14 BFP's!!!!!!!!! That's great going and we are not even half way through the month!
We still have 6 ladies who are waiting on either BFP'S or witch. I am tentatively adding myself to them as was supposed to come yesterday but as I ovd early it may still arrive.

Flowermal - digital tests are not as sensitive as stik ones so dont count yourself out yet. Lots of ladies buy digitals but only use them a week or so after their missed period.

Mas118 - good luck for your beta tomorrow.

Afm - no af, felt fine this morning until about half 9 then sickening hunger


----------



## doggylover

Cannot believe how many bfps we have this month!!! Really hoping we add to them soon!

Including me of course...but as I still haven't o, I may be joining the August thread before long!


----------



## youngmamttc

I tested early! I couldnt help it. Im confused though IC looks BFP but FRER looks BFNish. Just waiting till tomorrow now for a definite answer xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120711-00503.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mas1118

BFN again this morning. I do have a new symptom though. Since yesterday afternoon I have had this horrible metallic taste in my mouth, and it won't go away!


----------



## Pauls_angel

Please put me down to test on 18th. This is my first cycle ttc for baby #1 - I know it's unlikely that I fall first try but I really hope I do!!! Baby dust to al xx


----------



## lizlovelust

Young, I see it on both!


----------



## LittleSpy

youngmamttc said:


> I tested early! I couldnt help it. Im confused though IC looks BFP but FRER looks BFNish. Just waiting till tomorrow now for a definite answer xx

I see a line on both! Fx they get darker!

Edit: PS - I'm still stalking, apparently, despite me being oh-so-out. :haha:


----------



## Annie77

Tested with smu & super drug test. BFN :-(


----------



## Mas1118

I think I see lines on both too! FXed for you!


----------



## shobbs

i see a line on both with colour x fx for u


----------



## youngmamttc

thank you all :D Not getting my hopes up yet lol


----------



## shellyt

Don't know what to think guys, I have just started bleeding so its probably my AF but it is brown in colour? I dont think it can be implantation because the last time I could have ovulated is second week in June (3 weeks ago) so thats too long away.

I am just worried because my AF has been so late, unusual colour and I have had really bad belly problems last 2 weeks, all bloated and that xxx

Dont know what to think or if it is just normal? xxx


----------



## Misslatino

Add me to the list. I'll be testing on the 27!! Prayers are appreciated!! Fingers crossed that this is our month!


----------



## Hoping4

I'm new to this too, and also obsessing beyond the point of ridiculous! This is my 2nd month TTC and am 10dpo. BBs hurt, creamy CM, high CP and twinges. Consistant peeing today, but think it's way too early (if I am at all) to get that symptom????? Couldn't help myself and tested today BFN :( test day - according to FF - is Fri 13th! x


----------



## Hoping4

think I meant constant!!!


----------



## Mexx

I am a bfn. AF arrived tonight - late :( 

Any advice about soy or evening primrose oil? 

Xxx


----------



## doggylover

I've heard soy is like a natural clomid, but someone advised me to talk to a dr before taking it as it can actually harm fertility if taken incorrectly, so I'll pass that thought on.

No idea about epo.

I'm still waiting to o.....


----------



## Mrskg

Just wanted to pop by an say congrats to all the bfp's so far xx

Sorry to all who got a visit from that ugly witch xx

:dust: for everyone xxx


Skeet so happy to see you got your bfp x sending you loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## RebeccaLO

doggylover said:


> I've heard soy is like a natural clomid, but someone advised me to talk to a dr before taking it as it can actually harm fertility if taken incorrectly, so I'll pass that thought on.
> 
> No idea about epo.
> 
> I'm still waiting to o.....

I'm taking soy this month. Honestly no obvious differences in anything so far. Told doc (as I didn't ask prior to starting it at 200mg a day, days 5-9) and she just smiled and said good luck. Don't get me wrong, I think people probably should check with their doc, but I get the impression people shouldn't be too concerned with trying it.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, temp had a major nose diver this am. Had cramps sooooooo bad today, thought for sure AF would be here by now, but still nothing. BB's starting to get a bit tender. I thought for sure I was pregnant this month... My IC's havent come yet, so I tested with a FRER and BFN. If my temps are low again tomorrow, I'm not even going to bother to test. 12 dpo, surely something would show but the big dip doesn't look good...


----------



## taurusmom05

Loro, sorry your temp went down. I've seen it happen before and women still get their BFP. Don't give up hope, yet!! My fingers are crossed for you!

I've heard good things about epo. Stop taking it when you O...as it can make your uterus contract. You take it from cd1-O. Some say they have to take it for one cycle before they notice a difference in their cm, some say they notice the first month. Hope this helps!

Afm, I'm cd9...af is due Saturday or Sunday...although I'm getting the same pre af cramps I get each month, I'm trying not to let it get me down. I've definitely got pms right now. Lol 
Hope all is well....FX for tons more BFPs :)


----------



## skeet9924

Mrskg said:


> Just wanted to pop by an say congrats to all the bfp's so far xx
> 
> Sorry to all who got a visit from that ugly witch xx
> 
> :dust: for everyone xxx
> 
> 
> Skeet so happy to see you got your bfp x sending you loads of sticky :dust:

Thank you so much!!! I'm praying this one sticks!! A few of my friends know that I am preg and they keep asking me if I'm excited...its hard to be when I'm so skeptical!!

How are you doing?


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)


----------



## BabyKayKay

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)

Oh my LORD, you pay SO MUCH for those suckers! Def. go to the states for tests. 
Oh my goodness D: xD


----------



## lorojovanos

BabyKayKay said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)
> 
> Oh my LORD, you pay SO MUCH for those suckers! Def. go to the states for tests.
> Oh my goodness D: xDClick to expand...

They are so bloody expensive, My eyes nearly fell out of my head when I saw the price at Meijer...


----------



## sharnw

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)

OMG here in Australia, they're ON special for $16.95 for 3 in a pack :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

Woke up from having bad cramps, thought I might have had to go to the bathroom, but noppe nothing, and it's deff not AF as I don't think I've even Oed yet..

have a bit of a tummie ache too.


----------



## bubumaci

In Germany, the tests are nice and expensive too ... :o)


----------



## doggylover

I officially give up. Am on cd27 with no sign of ovulation. Had a good old sob this morning about how utterly f-ing useless my body is and am just sick of waiting and wondering when ovulation will happen. Don't think I can put myself through any more of this as its just too difficult.


----------



## echo

doggylover said:


> I officially give up. Am on cd27 with no sign of ovulation. Had a good old sob this morning about how utterly f-ing useless my body is and am just sick of waiting and wondering when ovulation will happen. Don't think I can put myself through any more of this as its just too difficult.

Vitex works to regulate cycles. Take one a day for three cycles, then stop. By then, your cycles should be back to normal and you shouldn't need to take it anymore. And, when I took it with raspberry leaf, I had my first ever 28 day cycle. The vitex I took was 500mg.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry you are feeling so bad doggy lover, TTC sucks sometimes! Believe me I know! I get so angry at my body sometimes! I feel like we are doing everything and have so much to offer another child that it is such a shame to be taking so long:( :hugs: to us all!
I wish I could get cheap frers! I live too far from the border though to make it worth my while. We are going to visit family in NewBrunswick soon though and they live 20 min from the border so I will stock up! 
I am very nervous and worried about my beta today, I won't find out until tomorrow but I just don't feel pregnant - I wish I did, and all the bfn's on the dollar store hpt's are getting to me. I so hope it will be positive but I won't be surprised if its not just extremely disappointed. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## skeet9924

doggylover said:


> I officially give up. Am on cd27 with no sign of ovulation. Had a good old sob this morning about how utterly f-ing useless my body is and am just sick of waiting and wondering when ovulation will happen. Don't think I can put myself through any more of this as its just too difficult.

Aww :hugs: I know how you feel. I sometimes had 60 day cycles and it was very frustrating. I didn't even bother using opks cause my cycles were so irregular. I was actually going to get soy if I had another long cycle this month. Stay positive and keep bding :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

MAS good luck today love:)
DOGGY I'm right there with you. It is amazing how not being able to read your body, or do what it's naturally supposed to do, can utterly break your heart... You are not alone. 
AFM, temp stayed the same this morning, so FF took away my CH's...no more 12dpo. Stupid me, I took a test anyways... This disappointment is really getting to me, almost 2.5 years of TTC, with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy so far that apparently didn't make me ovulate, and an ectopic:( 
While in the States, I also bought two bottles of Vitex. Not sure on the dosage. I will be using those shortly. Once AF comes, I will be taking a break from opk's, bbt and all that goes along with it. Next Wed, my hubby leaves for a week and the day before he gets back, I go to Spain for 18 days so we won't even cross paths...So absolutely no chance of conception...it'll be a nice break though...


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)

wow that is crazy!!! I switched to cheap internet dip sticks cause I was sick off spending the money...lol though after I got my bfp I still went out and spend 17$ on one cb digital :dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Thank you all so much. It's so great having people who not only listen, but understand :hugs: 

I haven't heard of taking vitex but will definitely look into it :)


----------



## doggylover

Have just bought some vitex online so fingers crossed 

By the time I ever get pregnant I'll be so poor from buying all my supplements and pee sticks that we won't be able to afford the baby!!


----------



## skeet9924

lol that is why I started buying all the cheap stuff online!! Hopefully you arent like me and need progesterone once you are preg...it is soooo expensive!!! I'm happy my drug plan covers it but i still have to fork up the money first...I'm going to be broke by the time I get to my first 3 months!!


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> MAS good luck today love:)
> DOGGY I'm right there with you. It is amazing how not being able to read your body, or do what it's naturally supposed to do, can utterly break your heart... You are not alone.
> AFM, temp stayed the same this morning, so FF took away my CH's...no more 12dpo. Stupid me, I took a test anyways... This disappointment is really getting to me, almost 2.5 years of TTC, with 5 rounds of Clomid, one of soy so far that apparently didn't make me ovulate, and an ectopic:(
> While in the States, I also bought two bottles of Vitex. Not sure on the dosage. I will be using those shortly. Once AF comes, I will be taking a break from opk's, bbt and all that goes along with it. Next Wed, my hubby leaves for a week and the day before he gets back, I go to Spain for 18 days so we won't even cross paths...So absolutely no chance of conception...it'll be a nice break though...


aww sorry loro :hugs: Sometimes a break is nice. I had the past few months where oh and I barely crossed paths and if we did it was never near Ov time. It was nice to have a few months stress free...this month I wasnt really concerned about ttc ..Just being with him and having fun since we were starting to see each other a gain


----------



## doggylover

skeet9924 said:


> lol that is why I started buying all the cheap stuff online!! Hopefully you arent like me and need progesterone once you are preg...it is soooo expensive!!! I'm happy my drug plan covers it but i still have to fork up the money first...I'm going to be broke by the time I get to my first 3 months!!

Oh no that sucks :wacko: but your little bean will be totally worth it!!!


----------



## Sabster

So last night I dreamt that I took a test and I had two lines ( YAY) and they were smudged everywhere, but it was like they were copied all over a sheet of paper weird eh?) So I woke up at 5:30 am thinking I should test because AF is due today, but no sign of it yet.. I do feel really crampy, but overall I feel GREAT!! not as bloated or miserable. 

I DID NOT TEST YET... I dont want to until tomorrow or saturday, maybe AF will show up ....keep you all posted! omg!!


----------



## kiddo88

I get to test on the 21st! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

lorojovanos said:


> BabyKayKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, its midnight here, I cannot sleep. I have cramps so bad, I cannot sleep, cm has switched over to watery, not creamy anymore. UGH, please be BFP please be BFP! I've read so many people say they thought for sure they were getting AF and ended up pregnant, I am just curious about their temps though. The quicker I can fall asleep, the quicker I can take my temp...
> BTW for my Canadian ladies, so a two pack of FRER's here at Shoppers is like $21.99 right? I went over to the states and got a 3 pack of FRER's for $9.98! Regular price was only like $10 something. Def worth the hour drive:)
> 
> Oh my LORD, you pay SO MUCH for those suckers! Def. go to the states for tests.
> Oh my goodness D: xDClick to expand...
> 
> They are so bloody expensive, My eyes nearly fell out of my head when I saw the price at Meijer...Click to expand...

The price varies greatly from store to store in the US. At CVS, a 2 pack of FRER is $16.99. At Target, the exact same pack is $8.99 and at Walmart, it's $8.98. And the 2-packs at Target & Walmart had a "free" test in them, so 3 tests for that price. Sor $2.99/test at Walmart or Target yet CVS is charging $8.49/test. :shrug:

By the way, there's a $2 off printable coupon out on the FR website (for the US at least), too. :thumbup:


----------



## Sholi

Don't despair doggy lover, we all get like that at some point. My cycles are more or less 28 days and i still don't get pregnant!!!

12dpo today and the usual pre af spotting has begun. I've been peeing loads lately and was very vety secretly hoping it might mean something but i suspect Af will be here be 2moro or saturday. No baby and no swimming at camping :cry:


----------



## luna_19

well I'm out, onto cycle 8

good luck to all those still testing


----------



## 2have4kids

Hi Annie from Scotland, would you put me down for July 22 please? My oh is from Dunfermline and we were married in Torridon. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry luna:( :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I had my beta but I won't hear til tomorrow. There was an older man in there with (I assume) his baby daughter - she looked to be about 5 or 6 months, chubby as anything and they went in just before me. She cried her poor little heart out for about 15 minutes! They tried and tried and she was crying and doing that screaming thing where there is barely a sound, I began to cry and I had to run outta there as soon as they took my blood. Then I sat in my truck and cried. I felt bad for the Dad too:(


----------



## Annie77

2have4kids - we live just outside Edinburgh, near Rosslyn chapel from the da Vinci film.

Well ladies it appears my luteal phase is 16 again this month. However I started to spot at 6pm, noticed at visit to loo shortly before taking my 9yr old to A&E with sore ankle. By the we got home and I had drinks with friends it was 1130 before next loo trip. Very very little on tampon (hate pads) and nil when wiped. Seems there is nil there. Surely you don't get implantation at 16dpo?


----------



## skeet9924

doggylover said:


> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> lol that is why I started buying all the cheap stuff online!! Hopefully you arent like me and need progesterone once you are preg...it is soooo expensive!!! I'm happy my drug plan covers it but i still have to fork up the money first...I'm going to be broke by the time I get to my first 3 months!!
> 
> Oh no that sucks :wacko: but your little bean will be totally worth it!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I just pray that this one Holds on!!!! 

Every night I put my hand on my belly and ask the bean to stick


----------



## sharnw

skeet9924 said:


> doggylover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skeet9924 said:
> 
> 
> lol that is why I started buying all the cheap stuff online!! Hopefully you arent like me and need progesterone once you are preg...it is soooo expensive!!! I'm happy my drug plan covers it but i still have to fork up the money first...I'm going to be broke by the time I get to my first 3 months!!
> 
> Oh no that sucks :wacko: but your little bean will be totally worth it!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! I just pray that this one Holds on!!!!
> 
> Every night I put my hand on my belly and ask the bean to stickClick to expand...

Me too :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Annie77 said:


> 2have4kids - we live just outside Edinburgh, near Rosslyn chapel from the da Vinci film.
> 
> Well ladies it appears my luteal phase is 16 again this month. However I started to spot at 6pm, noticed at visit to loo shortly before taking my 9yr old to A&E with sore ankle. By the we got home and I had drinks with friends it was 1130 before next loo trip. Very very little on tampon (hate pads) and nil when wiped. Seems there is nil there. Surely you don't get implantation at 16dpo?

Cool, last time we were there I saw canned haggis on the royal mile, was going to buy it as a joke for my boss (but forgot).

Annie can you put me down or July 22 please?


----------



## echo

So, Annie, I am going to count myself out. Spotting, and my boobs have deflated :haha:. AF will arrive in full by morning/afternoon tomorrow. GL to you!


----------



## skeet9924

sorry to hear that echo :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

Annie77 said:


> 2have4kids - we live just outside Edinburgh, near Rosslyn chapel from the da Vinci film.
> 
> Well ladies it appears my luteal phase is 16 again this month. However I started to spot at 6pm, noticed at visit to loo shortly before taking my 9yr old to A&E with sore ankle. By the we got home and I had drinks with friends it was 1130 before next loo trip. Very very little on tampon (hate pads) and nil when wiped. Seems there is nil there. Surely you don't get implantation at 16dpo?

could you of ov'd later?


----------



## Crystal5483

So we aren't going to try this month as I met with the fertility specialist yesterday and we are going to go back to doing Clomid next month, this time accompanied by a base line scan, and then 50mg Clomid on CD3-7 and then a repeat scan on CD11 and then trigger shot. 

He was funny and said "I just want to see you pregnant already!" 

Will there be an August thread?


----------



## bubumaci

Annie - I believe you can have some spotting even once you have had implantation. The blood vessels swell everywhere... or if you bd'd and bumped your cervix, it could come from that... I have heard that women during pregnancy can have spotting and that it is quite normal and no cause for concern : provided it is old blood that is being seen.


----------



## Annie77

AF arrived properly overnight. Am getting a bit fed up now. Ideally I am looking to have a baby between march and aug next year so am under pressure to conceive soon!

Will update the thread tonight folks as heading to zoo with the kids. I will also start an aug thread........


----------



## Sabster

BFN! i tested this morning... AF is late, and I did have a few drinks last night, maybe it affected test???

. But i feel all PMS-y now. PLEASE AF come and put me out of my misery, im on overdrive with the hormones!

if no AF tomorrow will test again i suppose!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think I may have Oed yesterday, my temp shot up today.


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, Despite FF saying I havent even ovulated, it does when I put in my opk results, putting me at 13 dpo. My temp dropped this am but something in me told me to test. I'd just got all of these IC's anyways...
This pic is 3 minutes after I dipped it, completely unedited.
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx for you that it gets darker, loro!

I did have a lot of tests that looked similar before all the dye ran through and left me with those stupid faint indent lines. But I was using those horrible green tests and there are plenty of times when a faint or thin line turns into a blazing bfp a few days later!


----------



## LittleSpy

My AF has been a lot lighter than usual. It's almost stopped altogether and this is only the beginning of day 4. I usually bleed 6 days, and heavy for at least 4. I haven't had what I consider to be a heavy flow at all this time. :shrug: If it wasn't for my temp, I'd still be paranoid I'm pregnant. Thank goodness I decided to keep temping for a few days during my AF this time.

I though having a longer LP than usual would make it heavier. Makes me wonder if something wonky was going on all along last month.

I got pregnant with dd first try so this waiting to ovulate, waiting to test game is already making me crazy. I'm trying so hard to be more relaxed this cycle but I'm already a mess and I'm on CD4. :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

LittleSpy said:


> Fx for you that it gets darker, loro!
> 
> I did have a lot of tests that looked similar before all the dye ran through and left me with those stupid faint indent lines. But I was using those horrible green tests and there are plenty of times when a faint or thin line turns into a blazing bfp a few days later!

If you go back and compare it to my other tests, it doesn't look anything like them. I'm not convinced this is a blazing positive by any means, it is just different...


----------



## LittleSpy

You're better than I am. I would've dipped another test (or 4) right then. :dohh:

Does it still have a line now that it's dry? Exciting!


----------



## lorojovanos

Here they both are...line still very visable, hasn't faded or gotten any darker...
I'm saving up my pee to do another one and see... I would have dipped more but I dumped the cup right after I dipped. I'll never do that again:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_5809.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LittleSpy

Oooh, looks good! Yep, I learned that pee-dumping lesson the very hard way last cycle. :dohh:


----------



## skeet9924

lorojovanos said:


> Here they both are...line still very visable, hasn't faded or gotten any darker...
> I'm saving up my pee to do another one and see... I would have dipped more but I dumped the cup right after I dipped. I'll never do that again:winkwink:

The first pic I see a definite pink line..is the line pink on the other test?? Its hard to tell on my comp


----------



## lorojovanos

skeet9924 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Here they both are...line still very visable, hasn't faded or gotten any darker...
> I'm saving up my pee to do another one and see... I would have dipped more but I dumped the cup right after I dipped. I'll never do that again:winkwink:
> 
> The first pic I see a definite pink line..is the line pink on the other test?? Its hard to tell on my compClick to expand...

It does have a pink line, yes.


----------



## lorojovanos

I held for over 5 hours, top and bottom are the new ones. I dont think I see anything on those. FRER was blank also. 
Perhaps its a really good pink evap that showed within 3 minutes or, not enough HCG. Either way, I'll try again tomorrow. It should be settled by then. Another line, I'll feel pretty confident, nothing, then I'll chalk it up to a faulty test:cry:


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> I held for over 5 hours, top and bottom are the new ones. I dont think I see anything on those. FRER was blank also.
> Perhaps its a really good pink evap that showed within 3 minutes or, not enough HCG. Either way, I'll try again tomorrow. It should be settled by then. Another line, I'll feel pretty confident, nothing, then I'll chalk it up to a faulty test:cry:

Sorry, here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5821.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Mrskg

Skeet I can't possibly get excited either :nope: I'm not doing great suffering bad with hyperemesis but got new tabs yest an so far so good not been sick x get my first scan on Monday can't wait but dreading it too :wacko: when will you get your first scan? X


----------



## Mas1118

Beta was a BFN for me:( less than 2.


----------



## Annie77

I am so sorry Mas!!!! That sucks :-( Hope you are doing okay?

I am out too so have started an august thread to keep us focused on our goal! Am feeling really down about the whole TTC thing at the moment.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1094091-august-testers-lets-wait-out-together.html


----------



## luna_19

Mas1118 said:


> Beta was a BFN for me:( less than 2.

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## onemorebabe

I wanna JOIN this one!! Testing in july on the 23rd!!


----------



## taurusmom05

tested, BFN. temp has been dropping over past couple days and finally went below my coverline this morning... moving on to August as I am cramping like crazy-- af should be here today! I had a couple spots yesterday. Good luck to everyone else waiting to test! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

What an absolute terrible, pink evap line that showed in 3 minutes I had yesterday:(
Stark white today...
I now want AF to come, at least then I know I won't have it while in Spain:)


----------



## skeet9924

So sorry to the ladies that the evil :witch: got.., 

Especially you Annie!! I thought this was your month :hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust: to those that are still waiting!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

Only 5dpo yesterday & AF came out of nowhere... :sad2:

I am a very usual 32 day cycle, & this bleeding started on CD23.

I am just shocked & heartbroken.

I will still test next week because I read that some women have what seems to be a normal AF (mine came without any warning or symptom... I always have cramps & an "aura," like I can tell when it's about to start...)

...but I am not getting my hopes up.

Buying more OPKs & a basal thermometer & I might just have to be an August tester now. 

I really am just so saddened right now. My cycles are so regular, I cannot understand why this heavy AF came on CD23. :cry:


----------



## luna_19

MumsTheWord28 said:


> Only 5dpo yesterday & AF came out of nowhere... :sad2:
> 
> I am a very usual 32 day cycle, & this bleeding started on CD23.
> 
> I am just shocked & heartbroken.
> 
> I will still test next week because I read that some women have what seems to be a normal AF (mine came without any warning or symptom... I always have cramps & an "aura," like I can tell when it's about to start...)
> 
> ...but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Buying more OPKs & a basal thermometer & I might just have to be an August tester now.
> 
> I really am just so saddened right now. My cycles are so regular, I cannot understand why this heavy AF came on CD23. :cry:

:hugs:

temping would be a great thing to start since you could have o'ed earlier than you thought or had an anovulatory cycle


----------



## saveme

I'm 3dpo today and will be testing 26/7...:happydance:
Got a long way to go but I will be taking the relaxed route to the 2ww:coffee::coffee::coffee:

GL to everyone else CONGRATS to the BFPS so far, and lots, loads of:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies still waiting to see those 2 beautiful lines...


----------



## RebeccaLO

Ovulating today so got my dates right. Don't think this month is ours though, not enough bd! Oh well can try agai next month :)


----------



## orchid667

Hi Annie,

Can you add me to July 24th?

After a really strange cycle missing AF for 8 weeks I'm back in TWW. 

From right after ovulation I've been feeling like AF is about to arrive.. back ache, cramps, upset stomach. Normally just feel like that a day or two around AF so no explanation for what is up this time. 

I'm not much of a symptom spotter and figure it's WAY too early for that but I just feel really odd. Oh well... maybe just a bit of the flu or something.

GL to all those still waiting to test.


----------



## boxxey

I tested today and the i got my bfp but im so sceptical heres a link to look
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=37882


----------



## ttc1st

boxxey said:


> I tested today and the i got my bfp but im so sceptical heres a link to look
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=37882

I usually can never see a line when people post photos on here for second opinions but I can definitely see yours, I didn't even have to squint :happydance::happydance:
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

boxxey -- I see it and it looks very pink to me! If it was grey or I couldn't tell, I'd be skeptical, too, with a line that light. But, like I said, it looks very pink -- :bfp:! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm on CD7 today and have had ewcm for 2 days now. I think I'm going to O early this cycle. Like my body is playing catch-up for :witch: being late last cycle. :shrug: _Of course_ my cycles would go wonky the second we start trying. :dohh:

Anyway, I think I may be back here testing again at the end of July. :haha: We'll see over the next few days. I'm already getting decently dark lines on my opks and they're usually extremely light at this point in my cycle (I tested last night because of the ewcm and some O cramps around my right ovary... I never seem to ovulate from my right ovary so that was weird). But I'm using different opks this cycle (Wondfos) so that could be the difference. At this rate, I'm guessing O will be happening CD10 or 11. But I've been wrong before. :wacko:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats boxxey!! That's a line!!


----------



## boxxey

i bought some digis im gunna test again later


----------



## skeet9924

cant wait!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## boxxey

Called my gyno to get bloods done aswell hes gunna gunna call back im afraid to get excited


----------



## Sholi

i see it boxxey :thumbup:


----------



## boxxey

there ya have it


----------



## Sholi

af came right on schedule on the 14th and as usual i had the 2/3 days of spotting before that. I had my bloods drawn on friday to check my hormone levels and it seemed I had low LH but it was the day before my period, so I don't know if it's normal or not. I might start Chlomid on wednesday depending on what doc says. I'm convinced now that there's something wrong with me and now regret not getting tested back in February when i chickened out because we had only been trying for 4 months :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

boxxey said:


> there ya have it
> View attachment 440917

:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## boxxey

so sorry



Sholi said:


> af came right on schedule on the 14th and as usual i had the 2/3 days of spotting before that. I had my bloods drawn on friday to check my hormone levels and it seemed I had low LH but it was the day before my period, so I don't know if it's normal or not. I might start Chlomid on wednesday depending on what doc says. I'm convinced now that there's something wrong with me and now regret not getting tested back in February when i chickened out because we had only been trying for 4 months :cry:


----------



## skeet9924

Sholi said:


> af came right on schedule on the 14th and as usual i had the 2/3 days of spotting before that. I had my bloods drawn on friday to check my hormone levels and it seemed I had low LH but it was the day before my period, so I don't know if it's normal or not. I might start Chlomid on wednesday depending on what doc says. I'm convinced now that there's something wrong with me and now regret not getting tested back in February when i chickened out because we had only been trying for 4 months :cry:

:hugs: so sorry... hopefully you get some answers...can you not request to get tested now?


----------



## Sholi

skeet9924 said:


> Sholi said:
> 
> 
> af came right on schedule on the 14th and as usual i had the 2/3 days of spotting before that. I had my bloods drawn on friday to check my hormone levels and it seemed I had low LH but it was the day before my period, so I don't know if it's normal or not. I might start Chlomid on wednesday depending on what doc says. I'm convinced now that there's something wrong with me and now regret not getting tested back in February when i chickened out because we had only been trying for 4 months :cry:
> 
> :hugs: so sorry... hopefully you get some answers...can you not request to get tested now?Click to expand...

it's just weird because she had me tested on friday which was the day before my period. i thought i would get tested mid month to see if i was getting the surge and all that, but she said it would be fine. I decided that if this month nothing happened i would dig out the chlomid prescription from february and take it. This morning since i work at the hospital, i had one the lab techs have a look at the results just to have an idea and that's when we saw the LH level was at 1.3 something. I've since read that it has to be looked at in conjunction with the FSH, so I don't know what it means. I'm meant to start Chlomid on wednesday but can't see GP till Thursday. I sent her an email and am hoping she lets me know before Wednesday if i should take the chlomid or not. I know i could just leave it and try the chlomid next month, but as we all know here, a month is an eternity.

I feel very low today. i now wish i had been tested earlier. I know we should wait a year but when you find out that you have something, it kinda makes you angry that it couldn't have been seen and fixed sooner. I'm not saying that i do have anything wrong me, but i can't help but feel shitty today.


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: sholi 

Congrats boxxey!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

luna_19 said:


> MumsTheWord28 said:
> 
> 
> Only 5dpo yesterday & AF came out of nowhere... :sad2:
> 
> I am a very usual 32 day cycle, & this bleeding started on CD23.
> 
> I am just shocked & heartbroken.
> 
> I will still test next week because I read that some women have what seems to be a normal AF (mine came without any warning or symptom... I always have cramps & an "aura," like I can tell when it's about to start...)
> 
> ...but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Buying more OPKs & a basal thermometer & I might just have to be an August tester now.
> 
> I really am just so saddened right now. My cycles are so regular, I cannot understand why this heavy AF came on CD23. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> temping would be a great thing to start since you could have o'ed earlier than you thought or had an anovulatory cycleClick to expand...

Is is possible to not ovulate even when you have a very bright, positive OPK?

I bought a basal thermometer last night & more OPKs... still planning to test when I am supposed to but I am not having any hopes at this point. I would just rather see a negative than not know for sure.

Thank you for your advice, Luna... :hugs:


----------



## firefghtrwife

Well ladies I believe I'm out this cycle - I've had AF like cramps the past couple of days. I tested this morning and it was definitely a:bfn: 

I've already gotten next cycles worth of Clomid filled and ready to go for whenever the :witch: shows up!

I want to congratulate all the ladies who have gotten their :bfp: this cycle!!! So excited for you all and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!

To all that it has turned out to no be their month :hugs: please don't lose hope and heres to this next cycle being the one!

And to all that have yet to test for this month, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that when you do test it is a !

:dust: to everyone whether it be sticky dust, baby dust, or good luck dust.


----------



## LittleSpy

MumsTheWord28 said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumsTheWord28 said:
> 
> 
> Only 5dpo yesterday & AF came out of nowhere... :sad2:
> 
> I am a very usual 32 day cycle, & this bleeding started on CD23.
> 
> I am just shocked & heartbroken.
> 
> I will still test next week because I read that some women have what seems to be a normal AF (mine came without any warning or symptom... I always have cramps & an "aura," like I can tell when it's about to start...)
> 
> ...but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Buying more OPKs & a basal thermometer & I might just have to be an August tester now.
> 
> I really am just so saddened right now. My cycles are so regular, I cannot understand why this heavy AF came on CD23. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> temping would be a great thing to start since you could have o'ed earlier than you thought or had an anovulatory cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Is is possible to not ovulate even when you have a very bright, positive OPK?
> 
> I bought a basal thermometer last night & more OPKs... still planning to test when I am supposed to but I am not having any hopes at this point. I would just rather see a negative than not know for sure.
> 
> Thank you for your advice, Luna... :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, my understanding is it's possible not to ovulate even when you get a positive opk. That's where temping comes in -- release of the egg stimulates progesterone production which causes the thermal shift. I think. :haha::dohh:


----------



## doggylover

Finally got my positive opk today! But am confused as other symptoms don't align. Baffled yet again!!!


----------



## Annie77

Hi Ladies!

I have pulled myself out of my AF downer and back with some real attitude :thumbup:

It is so easy to get sucked into a downward mood when AF appears, especially if you feel that you have done everything right that month but it really pays to remember that we simply cannot be able to control what the egg and sperm are up to - if it is meant to happen it will. I am trying to stay more positive this month and BD when we are in the mood rather than to make a baby. The last few months, I have been making love during unfertile times thinking 'whats the point of doing it now' and I know that is just wrong!

Boxxey - congratulations! H&H 9 months :flower:

Sholi - come join us in the august thread

firefgtermom - not out til the witch appears. However if she does show, come on over the august and wait with us..

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1094091-august-testers-lets-wait-out-together.html


----------



## doggylover

Annie that's a great attitude, and I so know what you mean. There have been times when I know we ae bd during infertile times, and I just feel like saying "let's not bother" 

Luckily my oh is happy to do it when needed and take a break when it's not!


----------



## luna_19

LittleSpy said:


> MumsTheWord28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MumsTheWord28 said:
> 
> 
> Only 5dpo yesterday & AF came out of nowhere... :sad2:
> 
> I am a very usual 32 day cycle, & this bleeding started on CD23.
> 
> I am just shocked & heartbroken.
> 
> I will still test next week because I read that some women have what seems to be a normal AF (mine came without any warning or symptom... I always have cramps & an "aura," like I can tell when it's about to start...)
> 
> ...but I am not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Buying more OPKs & a basal thermometer & I might just have to be an August tester now.
> 
> I really am just so saddened right now. My cycles are so regular, I cannot understand why this heavy AF came on CD23. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> temping would be a great thing to start since you could have o'ed earlier than you thought or had an anovulatory cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Is is possible to not ovulate even when you have a very bright, positive OPK?
> 
> I bought a basal thermometer last night & more OPKs... still planning to test when I am supposed to but I am not having any hopes at this point. I would just rather see a negative than not know for sure.
> 
> Thank you for your advice, Luna... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my understanding is it's possible not to ovulate even when you get a positive opk. That's where temping comes in -- release of the egg stimulates progesterone production which causes the thermal shift. I think. :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

Yup that pretty much sums it up


----------



## I Love Lucy

Tested today and had a BFN, I'm not really surprised though because I'm certain it's too early. Kinda feeling out anyways though, I don't seem to be having any pg symptoms. I swear I had more symptoms during the scares before TTC then I do now.


----------



## doggylover

Don't be disheartened about no symptoms - I was 6 weeks pregnant when I found out, an had no symptoms to shout about!


----------



## pjstensgaard

PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!

Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.

Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix. 

Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.

Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too? 

I know that it's way too late for IB. 

I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!

Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!


----------



## skeet9924

Have you taken a test?? Some women spot the first few weeks of preg.. It also could be due to rough sex and you tore yourself a bit


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm pushing my testing date back to the 23rd (unless AF shows first) due to a death in the family.


----------



## echo

pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!

Are you sure of when you ovulated?


----------



## echo

I Love Lucy said:


> I'm pushing my testing date back to the 23rd (unless AF shows first) due to a death in the family.

:hugs:


----------



## pjstensgaard

echo said:


> pjstensgaard said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!
> 
> Are you sure of when you ovulated?Click to expand...

I'm not sure. We didn't track this month because of the lap -we just figured we'd take a month off. I'm only assuming it would have been toward the end of O


----------



## shobbs

tested today as im such a poas holic :bfn: do u think 9dpo is too early?


----------



## bubumaci

pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!

Hi :wave: it may just be - if you are pregnant - that the sex caused a couple of blood vessels (everything is supplied with more blood) to burst, causing your spotting. If you are pregnant, please don't wipe your cervix with toilet paper - a mucus plug would need to build up and you really don't want to be wiping that away. My fingers are crossed, that all is well :hugs:


----------



## skeet9924

pjstensgaard said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjstensgaard said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!
> 
> Are you sure of when you ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. We didn't track this month because of the lap -we just figured we'd take a month off. I'm only assuming it would have been toward the end of OClick to expand...

It could be due to preg, however you may not ov when you think. I didnt get my af until about 6 weeks after lap...it can cause stress on your body and cause you to ov late


----------



## LittleSpy

shobbs said:


> tested today as im such a poas holic :bfn: do u think 9dpo is too early?

Definitely. I didn't get :bfp: with dd until 12dpo. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

pjstensgaard said:


> PLEASE HELP! ANY OPINION WELCOME!
> 
> Warning-- a little TMI involved in this post.
> 
> Ok, so :witch: was due Saturday. (It's almost Tuesday now.) On Sunday morning, I did some digging (literally) with some toilet tissue and when I hit my cervix (high and firm) I got some very light pinkish fluid on the tissue. So I assumed, ok, :witch: will be here before end of day. I wiped my cervix each time I went to the bathroom for the rest of the day and there was nothing. Then bed time comes, and a little more pink fluid just when I wipe the cervix.
> 
> Today, exact same thing. Light pink (this time perhaps a tiny bit darker) in the morning, only when I go up to my cervix and nothing the rest of the day until about an hour ago, and it's even lighter than Sunday, now. If I were just wiping regularly, I would never would have caught it on either day. I am assuming the :witch: is just playing games with me and each day, I've been like, ok, no doubt, AF will be here before the day ends.... but she hasn't.
> 
> Hubby and I did :BD: Saturday... kinda rough (sorry again for the TMI) so Sunday's pink fluid could have been from that, but Monday too?
> 
> I know that it's way too late for IB.
> 
> I had a lap done on the last day of my last period (where they found small amt of endo), but we only had the chance to :BD: one time at the end of O, because of the recovery time. And, DH has LSC. So, it really is AF, right???? I know if I just wait it out, then this will be confirmed, but instead I turn into crazy symptom spotting lady! Ugh!
> 
> Other than that I am showing no signs of either preg or period. No sore boobs, no cramping. I am exhausted, but that's probably the new puppy I am trying to potty train taking out every 2 hours. No real irritability or anything. I AM STUMPED!

If you're getting :bfn:s, I'd guess it's _most likley_ :witch: playing games. I saw some pink when I wiped Sunday morning (the day after AF was due last cycle) and figured I was out. Then nothing until a little bit of pink again Sunday night. Then nothing all day Monday until late and I got a little more pink. And yes, I was digging for it every time I went to the bathroom. :haha: She didn't show up properly until Tuesday morning. I was a total nutcase by then. My body seems to be carrying on as though I was never late (as though my cycle started by Saturday when it should've). I'm on CD8 today and have been having ewcm the last 3 days. I expect to ov on CD10-11. 

I had a 15 day LP last cycle which is a first for me (as far as I know -- when I was tracking before it was usually 12 days). I've been having 26 day cycles pretty regularly since dd (except the last one) so maybe I've been ovulating on cd11 (except last cycle which was cd14) and my lp is a lot longer since having dd. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Pauls_angel

The witch got me! I'm out! Maybe next month :)

Fx for the rest of you! Xx


----------



## mummyconfused

7dpo CM white and clear, stretchy and globish. Ideas?


----------



## Sholi

update. i have managed to get an appt with the gynae tomorrow at 9 and have also got copies of my blood tests from the gp. I don't know if they will provide any important info as the blood was tested they day before my period. does anyone know where i can get normal hormone levels from to compare??? 

I'm ready with my test results, DH sperm analysis and my cycles since September. Let's see what he says, I'm convinced I have low progesterone like my mum but who knows.

I'll let you know asap


----------



## lizlovelust

What's going on with my chart???


----------



## doggylover

Liz your chart is crazy! It looks like you o around cd 25/26 but after that.....?!


----------



## skeet9924

oh no liz!!! not another crazy chart !! :dohh:

You must be getting so frusterated!! :nope:


----------



## boxxey

well my line has gotten darker in the last 2 days......top pic is 12 dpo bottom is 14dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm super frustrated, every since last cycle my charts are wacked! :(


----------



## doggylover

Yay boxxey!!!

I feel so out today even jthough I am only 1dpo :(


----------



## lizlovelust

I did an HPT just to see if it showed anything, nope, but another Pos OPK, waht the heck?

https://i50.tinypic.com/ngqo9.jpg


----------



## boxxey

Wait a couple more days and test again


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Boxxey!

:hugs: to those AF got, and fx'd waiting for all to test!


----------



## LittleSpy

Liz -- sorry your chart is nuts. That OPK doesn't look quite positive to me. Really close, though. :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

little, It's been like this on and off for days I did get a super positive a few days ago.


----------



## LittleSpy

That stinks. :nope: Sorry, all I know is your chart history (and not where you are in terms of ttc or anything so I'm sorry if this is an annoying or insensitive question) -- do you know that you're actually ovulating? Maybe you're just someone who's temp doesn't shift all that much. It appears mine goes nuts when progesterone kicks in. Of the few cycles I've charted, it's pretty much blatantly obvious when I ovulate. Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## lizlovelust

well my cycles were perfect and on time before last cycle. Last cycle was the first cycle that was crazy long :(


----------



## mummyconfused

lizlovelust said:


> I did an HPT just to see if it showed anything, nope, but another Pos OPK, waht the heck?
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/ngqo9.jpg

Hun,

That's not a positive opk

They always have a 2nd line, it's only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than control line :(


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I have been a bit MIA and got some PM's so I thought I'd just let everyone know what's going on. (Then I will go back and read over the last 4 days posts)
So Saturday night, my neighbour, the kind who rides in on his high horse, no one is as good as him, real assh*ole, came over to our p[lace to have a beer w my hubby and my son was in bed so I went out to the garage as well. My son comes out crying as he's had a night mare(He just turned 4 yesterday) and was asking for Daddy. This dink started on how my son is a baby and what kind of boy is that suckie over a nightmare, he needs to grow a pair...went on and on. Well I got so upset I passed out. My hubby called the ambulance, went to the hospital and my BP was 195/90, I was in Cardiac arrest! So I spent 4 nights, and just came home now. I am fine, just on BP medicine and I go to see the cardiologist next Thursday, if it's still high, I won't be able to go to Spain that next Monday:(
As far as my cycle, I don't believe I even ovulated, I'd be like 18 or so dpo going by my +opk, which very well could have been from my PCOS. I believe I'm at CD35 or so. I havent been able to BBT chart obviously, but my cm is pretty creamy. No sign of AF...
I appreciate you girls checking in on me...:)


----------



## echo

Liz,
Take vitex. It really helps regulate hormones naturally. My cycles were 34, 41, 30, 77, 55, 31, 34, etc until I used vitex for 3 consecutive months. Now its back to normal. Sometimes your body just needs a little help get back on track when it gets out of whack.


----------



## LittleSpy

Looks like I'll be a 2 time July tester! CD9 and this OPK is about as close to positive without actually being positive (right?) as it can get. My cycles are so regular that even being irregular can't make them irregular. :wacko: :haha: I really am making up for AF being 3 days late by Oing 3 days early, as I suspected might happen when AF only lasted 3 days and EWCM showed up on CD6.

Put me down to test again 7/31. :thumbup: Should be 11-12dpo by then.
 



Attached Files:







7.18.12 9.30pm opk resized.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skeet9924

Good luck littlespy!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

echo said:


> Liz,
> Take vitex. It really helps regulate hormones naturally. My cycles were 34, 41, 30, 77, 55, 31, 34, etc until I used vitex for 3 consecutive months. Now its back to normal. Sometimes your body just needs a little help get back on track when it gets out of whack.

where can I get that?


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Liz,
> Take vitex. It really helps regulate hormones naturally. My cycles were 34, 41, 30, 77, 55, 31, 34, etc until I used vitex for 3 consecutive months. Now its back to normal. Sometimes your body just needs a little help get back on track when it gets out of whack.
> 
> where can I get that?Click to expand...

I got it at a health food store (small version of Whole Foods) for $11, but amazon has it too. I took one a day every day, I think 500mg. After 3 months your cycles are supposed to be back to normal and you should stop taking it as Chinese medicine believes that your body should know what to do by then on its own. Mine were. Also less pms those cycles, too, for me. I had my first ever 28 day cycle! Now I just have to work on keeping my stress level down, as its a major contributor to throwing my hormones out of whack. I take passionflower for that. Its relaxing. Amazon has that, too.


----------



## lizlovelust

thanks so much!


----------



## skeet9924

Echo- did you know that passion flower is extremely unsafe for pregnancy. It has a chemical in it that causes the uterus to contract. I don't know what impact it would have on Ttc.. Just thought I'd share :)


----------



## echo

Good to know. I take low doses, and not regularly. Just when things are feeling rough. Sometimes kava instead.

I have read about it being used often in low doses to treat anxiety in pregnant women. I think it depends on how your body chemistry reacts.


----------



## skeet9924

Does it help boost your mood? My oh sister was talking about needing something for her mood.. Her dr prescribed her something and it made her worse


----------



## Sholi

Morning all, off to the gynae in a while, excited to finally get things going. We are one cycle shy of a year, so longer feel like i'm being impatient.


----------



## doggylover

Echo I bought some vitex to take to regulate my cycles, but have a question...is it safe to take during the tww?


----------



## RebeccaLO

Moving to August thread as I actually ovulated later than I thought grr. Bloody long cycles (and soy made no difference to that!)
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I probs will be out but im waiting till tomorrow atm when AF's due..
negative tests so far and my chart is looking bad ! :(


----------



## lizlovelust

got crosshairs this morning!!


----------



## SiBelle

Hi ladies!
First, congrats to all the BFPs!!!

I'm 10 DPO tomorrow and will be testing. I got a BFP at 10 dpo with my first pregnancy. 
Fingers crossed!

Baby dust to all


----------



## Sholi

it turns out i have low progesterone and had a very thin lining in my uterus. My ovaries had loads of lovely healthy eggs though, which was good. He's given me progesterone and also Chlomid but to be taken in my next cycle as we already missed the day to take it on this one. 

I suspected this was the case, as my mum had four miscarriages due to low progesterone and had to have injections when she got pregnant with me. Difference is she would actually get pregnant but i can't even manage that!! So this month we continue as usual and the from day 17 till 26 (i think) I have to take the pills and fingers crossed something happens.


----------



## Sholi

SiBelle said:


> Hi ladies!
> First, congrats to all the BFPs!!!
> 
> I'm 10 DPO tomorrow and will be testing. I got a BFP at 10 dpo with my first pregnancy.
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby dust to all

good luck sibelle :thumbup:


----------



## skeet9924

Sholi- I'm on progesterone too.. I am like your mom, can get preg but can't keep it. My mon was the same way. What kind of progesterone are you on?


----------



## Sholi

skeet9924 said:


> Sholi- I'm on progesterone too.. I am like your mom, can get preg but can't keep it. My mon was the same way. What kind of progesterone are you on?

i think it's called UTROGESTAM 200 and i have to take one at night orally and one in the morning vaginally. he said not to take them orally during the day because they make you super sleepy. I'm quite excited now because there's a reason and it has treatment. I won't get overally excited about this month since there's no guarantee i'll ovulate but at least something will be improved. 

how long have you been taking it?


----------



## skeet9924

I've been taking it since I got preg, my ob put me on it immediately. The one I'm on is crinone. I take it vaginally 2 x a day. I have to take it for my first trimester.


----------



## echo

You are supposed to stop taking vitex when you find out your are pregnant. 

The passionflower does help mood, its mellow, though, not like being drugged if you know what I mean. Kava is stronger. I'm not sure whether kava is safe during pregnancy, but from what I can tell almost everything says not to use it when you find out you are pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## skeet9924

I'll tell her about the passion flower.. Maybe it would do good for her


----------



## luna_19

Sholi said:


> it turns out i have low progesterone and had a very thin lining in my uterus. My ovaries had loads of lovely healthy eggs though, which was good. He's given me progesterone and also Chlomid but to be taken in my next cycle as we already missed the day to take it on this one.
> 
> I suspected this was the case, as my mum had four miscarriages due to low progesterone and had to have injections when she got pregnant with me. Difference is she would actually get pregnant but i can't even manage that!! So this month we continue as usual and the from day 17 till 26 (i think) I have to take the pills and fingers crossed something happens.

That's good that you have did answers now, hopefully this does the trick :)


----------



## bubumaci

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, I have been a bit MIA and got some PM's so I thought I'd just let everyone know what's going on. (Then I will go back and read over the last 4 days posts)
> So Saturday night, my neighbour, the kind who rides in on his high horse, no one is as good as him, real assh*ole, came over to our p[lace to have a beer w my hubby and my son was in bed so I went out to the garage as well. My son comes out crying as he's had a night mare(He just turned 4 yesterday) and was asking for Daddy. This dink started on how my son is a baby and what kind of boy is that suckie over a nightmare, he needs to grow a pair...went on and on. Well I got so upset I passed out. My hubby called the ambulance, went to the hospital and my BP was 195/90, I was in Cardiac arrest! So I spent 4 nights, and just came home now. I am fine, just on BP medicine and I go to see the cardiologist next Thursday, if it's still high, I won't be able to go to Spain that next Monday:(
> As far as my cycle, I don't believe I even ovulated, I'd be like 18 or so dpo going by my +opk, which very well could have been from my PCOS. I believe I'm at CD35 or so. I havent been able to BBT chart obviously, but my cm is pretty creamy. No sign of AF...
> I appreciate you girls checking in on me...:)

Loro, I am so sorry to hear that you have such a crappy neighbour! I am glad to hear that you are OK - and I mean come on... I'm an adult and I can get upset by a nightmare! :hugs: Look after yourself and don't let idiots like that get to you.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm having the worst stabbing pain in the dead center of my left buttcheek, at first it was around my "butt dimple" above the cheek, and now it's dead center of the cheek, it's been a couple of days now... what the heck?


----------



## delatl

This is my first time TTC and I'm 4 DPO.


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:
 

> I'm having the worst stabbing pain in the dead center of my left buttcheek, at first it was around my "butt dimple" above the cheek, and now it's dead center of the cheek, it's been a couple of days now... what the heck?

Try yoga. Stretch your muscles and and feel relaxed. I was getting the weirdest muscles spasms, but it was because I wasn't using the muscles enough, I guess? Yoga & stretching helped. Try the Pigeon pose.


----------



## doggylover

I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS! So excited!! I know this is a totally normal thing for most of you, but i was really starting to wonder if I did in fact ovulate, and this is my first cycle with fertility friend. I'm pumped! Which is good because yesterday i was not in a good place about this cycle at all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Confused .. i always get AF on time always in AM .. im due on today
and i was convinced she was here this morning but nothing i have creamy
cm which is not usual it goes watery by now.. i have stitch type pressure
in my sides and stomach.. which i never get .. no period pains which is weird
I daren't test though as i have 1 left and im scared to see a negative :lol:
its been negative up until 11dpo so im not hoping for much :nope: my temp
has gone up today though it was going down so i was looking at AF coming tbh


----------



## doggylover

Temp going up is good! hope that the witch stays away for you!


----------



## Becyboo__x

doggylover said:


> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS! So excited!! I know this is a totally normal thing for most of you, but i was really starting to wonder if I did in fact ovulate, and this is my first cycle with fertility friend. I'm pumped! Which is good because yesterday i was not in a good place about this cycle at all!

:yipee: for crosshairs!!


----------



## echo

doggylover said:


> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS! So excited!! I know this is a totally normal thing for most of you, but i was really starting to wonder if I did in fact ovulate, and this is my first cycle with fertility friend. I'm pumped! Which is good because yesterday i was not in a good place about this cycle at all!

Yay! So when are you testing?


----------



## echo

Becyboo__x said:


> Confused .. i always get AF on time always in AM .. im due on today
> and i was convinced she was here this morning but nothing i have creamy
> cm which is not usual it goes watery by now.. i have stitch type pressure
> in my sides and stomach.. which i never get .. no period pains which is weird
> I daren't test though as i have 1 left and im scared to see a negative :lol:
> its been negative up until 11dpo so im not hoping for much :nope: my temp
> has gone up today though it was going down so i was looking at AF coming tbh

Hope she stays away! But, just from personal experience, my af used to always come in the middle of the night. For years, always. Then about a year back, it switched to arriving in the late morning. FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## skeet9924

Yeah doggy!!! I remember my first time getting cross hairs.. I was so happy!! I hope temping eases your mind!! I know it helped me the past few months!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

echo said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Confused .. i always get AF on time always in AM .. im due on today
> and i was convinced she was here this morning but nothing i have creamy
> cm which is not usual it goes watery by now.. i have stitch type pressure
> in my sides and stomach.. which i never get .. no period pains which is weird
> I daren't test though as i have 1 left and im scared to see a negative :lol:
> its been negative up until 11dpo so im not hoping for much :nope: my temp
> has gone up today though it was going down so i was looking at AF coming tbh
> 
> Hope she stays away! But, just from personal experience, my af used to always come in the middle of the night. For years, always. Then about a year back, it switched to arriving in the late morning. FX'd for your BFP!Click to expand...

Mine usually comes in the AM i usually see in the morning but it might
come over night and i only realise in the morning.. we will see i think im
due tomorrow it would be today but i ovulated a day later so that means
a day is added on to it i think so im due tomorrow, just not had any signs
of it usually have pains day before and my cm goes watery or dry and
iv still got creamy stuff :shrug: not got much hope really :lol: negative
test today :(


----------



## lizlovelust

my left breasts has been having stabbing pains so bad all day.


----------



## mummyconfused

Just got :bfp: at 9dpo. Picture in gallery 

Good luck ladies. Fx for you all <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im out


----------



## bubumaci

Hi Ladies :wave:
well, all happening a bit sooner than the doc on Wednesday thought! Went in for my second ultrasound this morning (lining looking nice, no visibly big follicles) - and the blood test showed my LH way up, so I have already ovulated (funny, seeing the doc on Wednesday didn't see any follies bigger than 15 mm! And he was so certain, it would be enough to come in on Monday. Thank the Lord, that I am still using my CBFM). 
They are thawing our little embies today and tomorrow I will find out how the thaw has gone. If AOK - then transfer is next week Wednesday!

Ladies, please keep fingers crossed that they are thawing and then developing nicely. We decided to thaw three of the six... 

:dust::dust::dust: grow little ones ... :)

If the thaw goes well and we transfer on Wednesday, first blood test will be July 31st, follow up August 3rd...


----------



## lizlovelust

9DPO today!


----------



## bubumaci

Quick feedback ... the clinic was really fast. They have already posted the results in the portal and .... 3/3 eggies survived the thaw :) :happydance: so now all fingers and toes are crossed that they are developing nicely, so we have two nice embies to transfer on Wednesday ...

:dust::dust::dust: grow little embies, grow :)


----------



## luna_19

good luck bubumaci!

congrats mummy :)

:hugs: becyboo


----------



## Aiden187

me too,my AF is due the 25 send some baby dust my way


----------



## laurac1988

Still no AF over here at 28dpo

All BFN


----------



## echo

Sorry Becyboo! I really hope you get your bfp soon. See you on the August thread.

GL bubu!

Laurac, I can't click yours or your wife's charts? Are you sure you ovulated when you did? 28dpo is a lot with no answer...maybe you should see a doc?


----------



## echo

lizlovelust said:


> my left breasts has been having stabbing pains so bad all day.

I know FF gave you crosshairs (dotted...), but I think you may have ovulated on the 16th with a 2 day fallback rise. Just an idea. Have you played with the settings in FF?


----------



## shobbs

ok so my update, im currently 13dpo, and have had no sympton of af what so ever, just sore nipples and breasts enlarged. ive been using internet cheapie test and the last 2 days am sure ive noticed a very light pos, but nothing definate.

i then yesterday decided to take a first response one step, i could definatly see a pos line but again very faint and definate eye sqwinter.

so today on the way to the stop and decided to buy clear blue digital, apart of me was worried if it said 'not pregnant' as i know at 13dpo id be definatly out, so about an hour ago about my 4 wee of the day i decided to do it.....

low and behold :bfp: 1-2 weeks havent told other half yet as theinlaws are down until tonight :) :) :) :)


----------



## laurac1988

Yay congrats hun xxxx


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## luna_19

Congrats shobbs :D


----------



## armymama2012

Hi. I'm new here. AF is due 7/28. This has been my longest cycle since my miscarriage in late March. Planning to test on 7/28 and 8/6 (if she doesnt show up by then). Symptoms I'm having: Lots of gas, bloating, headaches, vivid dreams, backache, nausea, increased smell, and mild cramps.


----------



## LittleSpy

laurac1988 said:


> Still no AF over here at 28dpo
> 
> All BFN

:shrug: Your chart kind of looks like maybe you haven't ovulated. Or maybe you ovulated some time when you weren't taking temps cd38-42.

shobbs -- Congrats! :wohoo:

I had a temping fail yesterday (jumping up and running to let whining dogs outside, fearing my kitchen floor was about to be decorated with poop), but my temp is up to normal 3dpo range today so yay! I ovulated on CD10 (crazy) last Thursday so will be testing again in July.


----------



## boxxey

Shobbs congrats that happened to me last mon i did another digi today lol nd its 2-3 so my lvls r going up congrats


----------



## wannabwatkins

I have 2 more days so we will see I have be feeling bloated and slight smells disgust me.


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## skeet9924

Ur chart looks good so far


----------



## laurac1988

Confused. Left my cheapies out on side after peeing on them. Partner got home and text me pics of positive tests. All the tests from the reset of the month are still there too and still negative. Just the two from today have visible pink lines... And the one from yesterday has a pink line too but barely visible


----------



## skeet9924

My first + was on a cheapie!! I'd try an frer to confirm or a digi!! Do u have pics?


----------



## Mischief

I've got my fingers crossed for you! Yeah!


----------



## orchid667

*sigh* I'm out. AF came two days early. On the up side that's nice because the last cycle went 8 weeks for no reason (I haven't been late in years so was distressed). On the down side our timing was good but no success again... on to August and back to the Dr.


----------



## lizlovelust

Ladies, I'm 11DPO and I woke up to light very pink spotting, not heavy at all the the pink is super pink, not red or chunky, more like watery creamy pink....Whats going on?


----------



## TheReesons

I am due to test today, AF isn't due until tomorrow. I don't have a test, so I am going to wait until I am late to test. This cycle is definitely different for me (first month on clomid too). I haven't gotten any of my usual AF symptoms, and I normally spot 3 days before AF arrives for 2 days and haven't this cycle. I will check back in a few days.


----------



## LittleSpy

liz -- you'll only be able to figure it out in hindsight. Could be :witch: messing with you. Could be implantation bleeding. Could be you strained too hard pooping. :haha: Could be all kinds of things. Fx for you!

Laura -- sounds exciting! :test: again and post it! Fx!

My temp is out of control this morning! 4dpo so too early to mean anything, IMO, but the only other time my basal temp has ever been over 98 degrees is when I was pregnant with dd. But that happened around 10dpo so it actually meant something. My temp usually sits in the mid 96*F range before O and the mid 97*F range post-O. 98.06*F this morning. I was a bit shocked to see that number. Probably just getting sick. :haha:


----------



## luna_19

orchid667 said:


> *sigh* I'm out. AF came two days early. On the up side that's nice because the last cycle went 8 weeks for no reason (I haven't been late in years so was distressed). On the down side our timing was good but no success again... on to August and back to the Dr.

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I'm having mild cramping, but deff doesn't feel like AF, it's super light pink and I onyl had one small dark red clot in it.... I'm confused.


----------



## lorojovanos

LITTLE you ovulated again?!?!?!?! Good gracious girl, my fingers are tightly crossed for you girl!!!! xx
LIZ I just noticed on your chart from last cycle, your CM was also creamy with some spotting... on this same day)
AFM, nothing going on:( I got so frusterated that I stopped temping like 5 days so I don't know where temps are. I have been having cramps and been so wet, I'm in the bathroom constantly checking to see if AF is here, nope. BB's have started to get sore. Been doing opk's and the last 3 days or so, have been close to + but today, the test line is like twice as dark as the control!!! Hubby and I havent had sex in just over 2 weeks, we havent seen eachother at all:( But he is home tonight, for one last night before he leaves first thing in the am for a week golfing, and next monday I leave for spain for 2 weeks so we wont see each other for another 3 weeks! DEF will be getting it on tonight, maybe morning for good measure...(His hand HAS to be getting sore!!!!! lol) 
IF this is really it, I'm about to ovulate, which I'll again get into testing tomorrow AM, I'll be away for my TWW, best thing EVER:)


----------



## LittleSpy

:haha:, loro. I'm an egg-dropping machine, apparently. :shrug: Fx you ovulate! Sounds like good timing!


----------



## MumsTheWord28

:bfn: I am out. :nope:

Good news: are going to see a fertility specialist this week as I apparently had a cycle in which I did not ovulate but the OPKs said I did... & we hit all the marks perfectly.

The specialist's nurse told me on the phone that we should give it a go on Tuesday; I am hoping that my husband's schedule will allow for a late tonight / early Tuesday morning rendez-vous (about 12 or 1 am...) as he works until about 3am on Tuesday night (Wednesday morning...) & my appointment is at 7am on Wednesday. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFP this month! Praying that next month is mine... [-o&lt;


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, noticing a trend. Apparently, I feel like crap at 4dpo every cycle. :shrug: All nauseous and bloated. What up with that?


----------



## skeet9924

That would be caused by the surge of progesterone :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so the spotting is super light and watery right now, I have mild pressure in my abdomen and I'm severely fatigued. :( I also don't feel very well.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I've been wearing a panty liner for the last few days absolutely convinced AF was going to show. I've been having my normal AF like cramping and sore nipples and absolutely nothing else to give me any hope of being pg. But after 3 days of this and still no AF, I decided to test and sure enough, within 2 minutes there was a :bfp: sitting in front of me.

If you're not getting pg symptoms, it definitely doesn't mean your out. I'm proof of that. :dust:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations ILL :) Wishing you a H&H 9 months :) :happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats!! My symptoms with dd were similar -- normal AF cramping, backache, irritability and full/sore boobs. Pretty much all standard AF stuff in my case. That was it until shortly after I hit 5 weeks and the nausea kicked in.


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm hoping I will get lucky and no nausea will show up. :)


----------



## skeet9924

congrats I love lucy!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

I haev been the biggest bitch to my Oh the last few days for no reaosn, I'm severely fatigued and been feeling sick to my tummie. My boobs have been having severe stabbing pain, and for the past couple of days I have been having suepr watery light pink discharge, it also has a strange smell to it, not fishy and not metallic, just weird smell! I did an HPT yesterday which was a BFN... what's going on????

My chart is still pretty high too.


----------



## I Love Lucy

When is your AF due lizlovelust? 2 days before my period was due I had a negative, no hint of anything. Today, 3 days after my period was due I got a BFP.


----------



## LittleSpy

lizlovelust said:


> I haev been the biggest bitch to my Oh the last few days for no reaosn, I'm severely fatigued and been feeling sick to my tummie. My boobs have been having severe stabbing pain, and for the past couple of days I have been having suepr watery light pink discharge, it also has a strange smell to it, not fishy and not metallic, just weird smell! I did an HPT yesterday which was a BFN... what's going on????
> 
> My chart is still pretty high too.

You're nuts. Welcome to the club. :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

Little, I feel super nuts! I don't know what's going on with me!


----------



## lizlovelust

I Love Lucy said:


> When is your AF due lizlovelust? 2 days before my period was due I had a negative, no hint of anything. Today, 3 days after my period was due I got a BFP.

AF is due in 3 days.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## TheReesons

I Love Lucy said:


> I've been wearing a panty liner for the last few days absolutely convinced AF was going to show. I've been having my normal AF like cramping and sore nipples and absolutely nothing else to give me any hope of being pg. But after 3 days of this and still no AF, I decided to test and sure enough, within 2 minutes there was a :bfp: sitting in front of me.
> 
> If you're not getting pg symptoms, it definitely doesn't mean your out. I'm proof of that. :dust:

Congratulations! 
 
I am having the same, no AF symptoms, no pg symptoms. AF due today and absolutely nothing (I usually spot a few days before). I will test on Friday (I don't have a test now, and want to really make sure before I spend even more money on more tests (I am on cycle 23).


----------



## sharnw

I Love Lucy said:


> I've been wearing a panty liner for the last few days absolutely convinced AF was going to show. I've been having my normal AF like cramping and sore nipples and absolutely nothing else to give me any hope of being pg. But after 3 days of this and still no AF, I decided to test and sure enough, within 2 minutes there was a :bfp: sitting in front of me.
> 
> If you're not getting pg symptoms, it definitely doesn't mean your out. I'm proof of that. :dust:

Congrats :happydance:
I was just the same. No symptoms whats so ever, bfp at 9dpo, had no clue i would be pregnant.. 
Then at 10 dpo my bbs started to get sore, 
13dpo I started to get af cramps, (I swore af was coming at any moment)...
And now, 2 weeks later, I still get the odd af cramp but no blood :happydance:


----------



## 2have4kids

Well I'm out for this month, had a chemical preg, got AF today. Next step is IVF in Aug/Sept =(


----------



## luna_19

2have4kids said:


> Well I'm out for this month, had a chemical preg, got AF today. Next step is IVF in Aug/Sept =(

:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Well my watery spotting has stopped, and I've been super nausous all day and OH desided to go to Valley fair for our anniversary today and the rides made me throw up! I've never thrown up before because of motion. ever!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, look how confusing this is... If I just look at each test individually, its hard to tell, but lined up, it is way more obvious. Having PCOS gives me so close to positive, most of the time:wacko:
However, Mon, Tues and today at 1130, I took my first test of the day, third morning urine, and they stand out, blazingly positive. So...:shrug:
The only day we BD'd was Monday night, he's not even home so that'll be our only shot, if its actually a shot at CD 41...:wacko:

LIZ- Just wait it out love, I know it is so much easier said than done but I remember your last cycle which was so crazy for you. It's hard to say now, what your "norm" is. Honestly, last month I was so sure I was preg, not to mention the pink evaps that showed on my tests in the time limit. Even my chart was seriously trip[hasic, felt sick, bb's hurt, more cm than usual. Especially this cycle, I am trying my hardest to let it be, cause I cannot change it. You'll know one way or another, soon:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5953.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ooSweetPea

:bfp: this morning at 8 DPO - was totally not expecting this as it took about 6 months to concieve my DS :flow:

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test!
 



Attached Files:







8478cd2e.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lizlovelust

I've never had motion sickness before, and now I also have diareah! :( I also feel sick to my tummie still. Temps are also still high and normally start to drop.


----------



## armymama2012

Sounds promising so far liz. Just think positive. I am trying a visualization of implantation and baby growth whenever I get stressed. Works pretty well for me and so does a warm bath.


----------



## luna_19

Congrats sweet pea!


----------



## LittleSpy

loro -- Yep, looks like your 1st pos was Monday, so fx Monday night was decent timing! My LH surge is short so I don't have the positives-for-days issue, but my understanding is that it's the first one that counts. Don't know how that works with pcos, though. I was also quite convinced I was pregnant last cycle. Faint lines, bad evaps within time limit, late AF when I'm so regular. Ugh, awful.

sweetpea -- Congrats!! :wohoo:

Liz -- Fx for you, but maybe you've got a bit of a bug? I had the poops last cycle the same day I got that horrible evap within seconds on the IC. Blargh!

I'm 6dpo today. Having lots of abdominal pain today. It was sharp pain for about an hour this morning, but now it's just sore along with my regular O to AF dull cramps. Not sure what that pain was all about. Hoping it was implantation or just something random and not a cyst rupturing or something. No one has ever told me I have a cyst(s), but I guess they can form at any time. :shrug: I don't recall that pain with Maisie and I don't recall having pain that intense before any time outside of heavy AF or labor. :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Oh I really hope it's my little bean!


----------



## armymama2012

I hope so too. I have 3 tests, so tempted to test tomorrow since it'll be 12 dpo.


----------



## lizlovelust

13DPO negative HPT :( just a dollar tree test.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well I think AF is on her way, temp is slowly going down


----------



## LittleSpy

Boo, Liz! I still have fx for you! 

My temp plummeted today and :witch: better hope she's not about to show up at 7dpo. I don't think so. I've been having cramps since yesterday morning but they're a bit different than my usual AF cramps and they're much stronger than my usual O to AF cramps. Starting to get my hopes up. :dohh:


----------



## ooSweetPea

LittleSpy I have everything crossed for you! I had a biiig dip @ 7 DPO and tested + the next day, maybe the same will happen to you! The cramping sounds promising too. FXFXFX


----------



## doggylover

Little spy hopefully an implantation dip!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

sweetpea -- I'd love an early bfp! The wait kills me. :wacko:

If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I need to have this cramping checked out. I don't mind it if it's because I'm growing a person. But if it's just my uterus spazzing out, it's a real problem. :haha: It's been about 27 hours now. Not crippling by any means, but very noticeable and distracting.


----------



## TheReesons

I am out - AF showed up after work today 2 days late (I wonder if Clomid made my cycle longer?). Onto cycle 25 and round 2 of clomid.

:dust:


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I need to have this cramping checked out. I don't mind it if it's because I'm growing a person. But if it's just my uterus spazzing out, it's a real problem. :haha:

This made me giggle so much!! I get really bad cramping as well, leading up to AF and the first 24hours, and when I talked to my Dr about it she was super unhelpful. Hopefully yours is better.

Scratch that. Hopefully yours is because you are growing a person!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, thanks. I normally have pretty moderate cramping the day before AF and the first few days of. This cramping is too early to be that (I hope!). Don't recall cramps like this unless AF was imminent or present (except with dd). :shrug: Nothing to do but wait and see. :)


----------



## wannabwatkins

So I think my wait is over....BFP.....might take another one tomorrow to be sure


----------



## luna_19

TheReesons said:


> I am out - AF showed up after work today 2 days late (I wonder if Clomid made my cycle longer?). Onto cycle 25 and round 2 of clomid.
> 
> :dust:

:hugs:

woo congrats wannabwatkins!


----------



## MomofBoys

Hi ladies im new here but Got my +OPK Two days ago and am now 1DPO , technically im testing in August but im in the 2ww now :D


----------



## Sabster

wannabwatkins said:


> So I think my wait is over....BFP.....might take another one tomorrow to be sure

:dance: yay!!!!!


----------



## boxxey

congrats........do u have a pic of it ? 



wannabwatkins said:


> So I think my wait is over....BFP.....might take another one tomorrow to be sure


----------



## saveme

wannabwatkins said:


> So I think my wait is over....BFP.....might take another one tomorrow to be sure

Hope this is it for ya...:happydance: Keep us updated...
As for me I posted a while back to be testing on the 26th and its a :bfn:
But today AF was due and shes no where insight so its the waiting game again:coffee: Not getting excited at all...JUST FRUSTRATED, I do 2 different charts one says I'm 14dpo and the other says 11dpo can you ladies take a look and tell me what ya think...:shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







bbt14.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 4









mychart-129696-32337.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wannabwatkins

Here it is...a lil blurry with the onne line but I'm only two days late so its early. We areexcited but arent telling anyone til later.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120726_195625.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## saveme

wannabwatkins said:


> Here it is...a lil blurry with the onne line but I'm only two days late so its early. We areexcited but arent telling anyone til later.

YAYYYY:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATS H&H 9MONTHS:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats wannabe!!!


----------



## sharnw

Big congrats for bfp's!
:hugs: for those who got the witch xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats wannab! Great line!


----------



## lizlovelust

I think AF may show her face today, temps are slowly going down.


----------



## lizlovelust

AF got me! :( onyl cycle 9.


----------



## skeet9924

Sorry Liz :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry Liz! Good luck next cycle! :dust:


----------



## sharnw

Sorry liz :hugs:
But its a great sign that your cycle was shorter than last cycle xxxx
GL this cycle :dust:


----------



## luna_19

:hugs: liz


----------



## saveme

Well the :witch::witch: got me... I'm out onto next cycle and CONGRATS to all the BFP's and to all that are still waiting LOADS OF:dust::dust::dust:
Ladies who got a visit from the:witch::witch: this cycle stay positive and keep trying, don't let it get you down:hugs::hugs:


----------



## thuthao1

Sorry Liz! Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Annie77

saveme said:


> Well the :witch::witch: got me... I'm out onto next cycle and CONGRATS to all the BFP's and to all that are still waiting LOADS OF:dust::dust::dust:
> Ladies who got a visit from the:witch::witch: this cycle stay positive and keep trying, don't let it get you down:hugs::hugs:

Sorry saveme - come join us in August!


----------



## lorojovanos

LITTLE, I hope to see a + by Monday morning before I leave...
LIZ I agree its a good sign that your cycle was much shorter:)
AFM, still no AF, nothing. Surely, I will get AF while in Spain, I bet money! I may bring my thermometer, I'm not too sure though...


----------



## doggylover

loro, i didn't take my thermometer with me on holiday and it felt great! both not having to wake up at 6.30am to temp, and also the not having anything to obsess over!


----------



## LittleSpy

loro -- Here you go! x3! Didn't want to let you down. :winkwink: Have an awesome trip!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 1pm untweaked resized.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 11









10dpo 1pm tweaked resized.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## luna_19

Congrats!


----------



## klstar

Oh I really really hope that since were moving over eight hrs away today to start our future together on a positive note that I get my BFP in a few days!!


----------



## skeet9924

Omg little!! Is that your :Bfp: !!! So excited!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Pretty sure it is, Skeet! It was bfn just 3 hours before that! 

*Wondfo hpts are AWESOME!!!* _Clearly _more sensitive than FRERs and 18 cents per test!


----------



## doggylover

All this BFP love is amazing this month!!! So happy for every single one of you ladies!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the new bfp's hope to see more over the next 2 days x 

Sorry to all that got a visit from the :witch: :dust: all round for next month xx


----------



## lorojovanos

LITTLE, ARE YOU SHITTING ME?!?!?!?!!?!?
Oh my goodness hon, way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe thats all everyone needs to get a bfp is me nagging them on...
Congratulations my dear, that is such good good good news! 
xo


----------



## lorojovanos

BTW, I wanna see another test tomorrow am before I go, nice and dark, nice and dark:)


----------



## LittleSpy

Ha, my friend had been ttc for over a year. After AF showed last cycle I told her we were definitely going to be bump buddies and that she better make it happen soon because I wasn't waiting a long time for my bfp. Well, less than 2 weeks later, what do you know? She has her bfp... and a week after that, I have mine! :cloud9: I was like "See? All I have to do is show up and bam, you're pregnant!" :haha: She's always been so competitive with me... just couldn't let me get it first.


----------



## lorojovanos

Rub some of that charm off on me cause I'll still be temping while in spain, better have AF so once I'm home, I'm going to be a humping machine!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm so happy for you love, I'll check back in the am...then I'll be back in about 2 weeks, nice and tanned, and relaxed:)


----------



## LittleSpy

lorojovanos said:


> BTW, I wanna see another test tomorrow am before I go, nice and dark, nice and dark:)

May not have a chance to update before you leave so here you go. It's darker - 8pm tonight after just a 3 hour hold! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 8pm untweaked 2.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 10









10dpo 8pm tweaked 3.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lorojovanos

OMG it is darker!!!!!!! Congratulations hon, I look forward to coming back in two weeks and seeing how much this line progresses. I still cannot believe you not only ovulated twice this month, but ended it your positive:) I will keep my fingers tightly crossed that this is a very sticky babe:)


----------



## lizlovelust

I feel like giving up, almost a year of trying and cycle number 9 :(


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats little spy!! So exciting!

Liz- don't give up.. It took me almost 1.5 years to get preg ( well I did get preg but none of them stuck). Most women it takes a year. Unfortunately as most say it happens when you don't try.. I was a case of that.. I wasn't really planning on trying again until dec cause we were just so busy this summer


----------



## doggylover

So my temp dropped slightly today but I think it still looks pretty good. I'm now 13dpo but now scared to test as I am getting myself excited. I deliberately peed really quickly after temping so I wouldn't have any flu to test with. 

I'm nervous...


----------



## bubumaci

Little! Congratulations :hugs: I am really stoked for you! :happydance:

Liz - as Skeet says, in the world of TTC, 9 months isn't really such a long time! May I ask how old you are? It does feel like a long time and each month, when faced with unsuccess, it is demoralising, I know :hugs: Keep on going, for a few more cycles, and if it still isn't working, then I would suggest seeing a fertility specialist, to check out whether it is just taking time, or if there is some other reason it's not working. Also, I certainly would recommend investing in a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor! That would certainly put your mind at ease as to when your fertile period is, when your LH surge is etc. More reliable than the little sticks you are using (and you seem not to be sure when you are ovulating).

The CBFM was really good for me this month, as we did ICSI last month (unsuccessfully) and were thawing some :cold: this cycle. The doctor wanted me to come back 5 days later to check on ovulation status - in the meantime, I kept using my monitor and got the LH surge two days later. So went in the next morning and they confirmed that I had ovulated and promptly thawed that day (Saturday) - transfer was then Wednesday last week. If I had listened to the doctor / not used the CBFM, the Monday appointment would have been too late..

Good luck Chick - don't give up and let your head hang. It is a long and difficult journey - we're not there yet (although, I am hoping for a positive blood test tomorrow morning!!) but it will mean all that more to us, when we get those :bfp:s


----------



## louisiana

lizlovelust said:


> I feel like giving up, almost a year of trying and cycle number 9 :(

i know how hard it is.it took just over 2 years to get preg with my first so i totally understand how ur feeling.
i agree with getting a fertility monitor.im just using OPKs just now as this is my 1st cycle ttc#2 but if it takes a while ill get a monitor as well.


----------



## doggylover

I believe I can now be counted as a BFP!!!!!!

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p568/sljay1/5aeeb066.jpg

It's super faint so I will keep testing until I see something darker, but dh said he saw it so I am happy with that! :cloud9:


----------



## bubumaci

Congratulations, Doggy Lover :) :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Thanks! I'm still in shock and not 100% sure that I'm NOT seeing things! Looking forward to doing a digi later in the week!


----------



## louisiana

doggylover-thats fab congratulations:flower:


----------



## doggylover

:blush: thank you ! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lorojovanos

I KNEW it doggy from your chart! Congratulations:)


----------



## doggylover

Haha thanks loro! I wish I had the same confidence! Even now after seeing two positive tests I feel unsure!!!

:):):):):)

So glad to have all you ladies to celebrate with!


----------



## wannabwatkins

I was unsure first tooo.......more like shocked was only 2nd month of ttc


----------



## doggylover

Wannab here's hoping we both have sticky beans and in 9 months we"ll DEFINITELY believe it!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Doggylover!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's a good line!!

My temp dropped this morning so of course I'm a little freaked that my progesterone levels aren't high enough or something. But I only had 1 hour of sleep from the time I put the baby back down until I had to wake up for work. Oddly enough, my temp seems to always be lower when that happens, when I feel like it should be just the opposite. :shrug: My temp dipped the day after I got a bfp with Maisie, too, so I'm trying not to worry. My line was still there this morning after only a 2 hour hold. My boobs seem huge, and the queasiness is already picking up (didn't happen until 5 weeks with Maisie so that's probably not good :haha: Yay, puking!).


----------



## boxxey

I did another digi lol.......the 3+ came up within 10 seconds


----------



## doggylover

Yay boxxey! My dh wants me to do a digi tomorrow, but my lines on my IC are so faint, and they are 10mui, and my digi is 25mui. He wants written confirmation lol, but I'm worried my hcg won't be gh enough and it'll say negative and he'll think I'm a lunatic and the other tests are wrong!!


----------



## skeet9924

Congrats doggy!!


----------



## luna_19

Congrats doggy!


----------



## boxxey

My first digi was the day af was due and i used second morning urine so i would try


----------



## doggylover

I definitely will- couldn't stop myself now!! But I have pre-warned dh about it! He then said "but 25 is higher than 10...so it must be better!"


He makes me laugh- so clueless about any bits other than the baby making bit!!


----------



## boxxey

Lmao well if u do one and its neg wait 2 days try again....i did 2 frer before my digi


----------



## doggylover

I will do thanks :) was going to tell dh to buy free but he got a bit shop happy and bought the digis before I had a chance to say!!!


----------



## skeet9924

I bet you will be okay with a digi.. It will probably say 1-2 weeks :)


----------



## doggylover

Hopefully! If not I will be near superdrug tomorrow and have heard their frer a really good...although why we can't just believe the tests we have I'm not quite sure! I think we're both just really nervous after my mc in jan.


----------



## Annie77

littlespy and doggylover - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So chuffed for you both


----------



## lizlovelust

bubumaci said:


> Little! Congratulations :hugs: I am really stoked for you! :happydance:
> 
> Liz - as Skeet says, in the world of TTC, 9 months isn't really such a long time! May I ask how old you are? It does feel like a long time and each month, when faced with unsuccess, it is demoralising, I know :hugs: Keep on going, for a few more cycles, and if it still isn't working, then I would suggest seeing a fertility specialist, to check out whether it is just taking time, or if there is some other reason it's not working. Also, I certainly would recommend investing in a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor! That would certainly put your mind at ease as to when your fertile period is, when your LH surge is etc. More reliable than the little sticks you are using (and you seem not to be sure when you are ovulating).
> 
> The CBFM was really good for me this month, as we did ICSI last month (unsuccessfully) and were thawing some :cold: this cycle. The doctor wanted me to come back 5 days later to check on ovulation status - in the meantime, I kept using my monitor and got the LH surge two days later. So went in the next morning and they confirmed that I had ovulated and promptly thawed that day (Saturday) - transfer was then Wednesday last week. If I had listened to the doctor / not used the CBFM, the Monday appointment would have been too late..
> 
> Good luck Chick - don't give up and let your head hang. It is a long and difficult journey - we're not there yet (although, I am hoping for a positive blood test tomorrow morning!!) but it will mean all that more to us, when we get those :bfp:s

It hasn't been 9 months, it's been 11 months just 9 cycles. :cry:


----------



## doggylover

Liz I'm similar, it is 11 months since we started ttc and I've only had 7 cycles. Stupid long cycles.


----------



## LittleSpy

Liz -- have you tried Preseed? I saw Doggylover used it this cycle and so did I.

TMI, but I haven't been able to dtd without lube since Maisie was born. I produce plenty of my own stuff but I'm still really tender (yes, a year later). Guess I tore weird or something and have a lot of scar tissue. :shrug: Anyway, it's only like $20 to give it a shot!


----------



## armymama2012

I might try to do SMEP but instead of starting on cd 8 we will start on cd 12 since I O late but still follow the pattern.


----------



## lizlovelust

hmmm I'll have to pick some up and see if it works.


----------



## doggylover

LittleSpy said:


> Liz -- have you tried Preseed? I saw Doggylover used it this cycle and so did I.

I would definitely recommend it, I had no ewcm this cycle, and very little watery cm, so I'm pretty sure without the preseed I wouldn't have gotten any hint of a BFP this cycle.



armymama2012 said:


> I might try to do SMEP but instead of starting on cd 8 we will start on cd 12 since I O late but still follow the pattern.

Also recommend this. We started on cd10 and I didn't o until cd32!! Needless to say we are having a well deserved break now!!!:haha: with my first pregnancy we also did smep, and it obviously works for us!!!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. DH doesnt want to think about TTC so is there a way to get him to follow the pattern without explaining it to him. He says if I tell him all the stuff it'll be too much pressure. LOL Act horny on days we're suppose to BD?


----------



## doggylover

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks. DH doesnt want to think about TTC so is there a way to get him to follow the pattern without explaining it to him. He says if I tell him all the stuff it'll be too much pressure. LOL Act horny on days we're suppose to BD?

:haha::haha: that's one plan! Just tell him you are feeling horny this cycle, and may jump him often. He'll not connect that it's every other day!


----------



## armymama2012

Ok. Well we will start on Sunday then! I'll start OPKs on Tuesday.


----------



## skeet9924

armymama2012 said:


> Thanks. DH doesnt want to think about TTC so is there a way to get him to follow the pattern without explaining it to him. He says if I tell him all the stuff it'll be too much pressure. LOL Act horny on days we're suppose to BD?

My oh was the same.. So I just jumped him every chance I got :) I also tried spicing things up a little.. New lingerie etc.. It worked for us.. Plus I was having so much fun trying to find new ways to spice things up that it took my mind off ttc


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!!!

Just stopping in to check on all of you! Hope you are all doing well, I didn't see many of you in the August thread that ANNIE77 has done so I came hoping to see that you all got ALOT of BFPs:wave:

All my updates in my journal or siggy with my chart, NO BFP yet..... FXD!


----------



## armymama2012

I am testing on Tuesday. I O'd early this cycle. I was wondering what happened to this thread too. Here are my symptoms: hot flashes, insomnia, mild cramping, aching calves, frequent urination, vivid dreams, backache, and pale yellow CM.


----------



## sharnw

Wow this is the thread I got my bfp in! Love you all BnB ladies xxxxx


----------



## boxxey

me 2 :-D


----------



## skeet9924

Me also!!!

I'm curious if any of the lovely ladies on this thread that didnt get their bfp thi month if they got it later??


----------



## bubumaci

wow, this was a long time ago... unfortunately, I am not one of the lovely ladies who got their bfp... Congratulations to all of you fresh Mommies :) xxx


----------



## skeet9924

:hugs: sending you loads of baby :dust: bubs!! I really hope you get your little miracle soon!!


----------

